# Things you didn't know about forever?



## Bubblebeam

What are some things about AC:NL that took you years to discover? For example, I only just realized the colour palette can be customised when making a design. Like, each colour within the palette can be picked yourself. I assumed the same limitation as Wild World was in place all these years!

Also, for the longest time I thought, like a dolt, that bamboo was a PWP. Don't ask why.


----------



## Moonfish

I just learned the other day that if you have 3 bridges built that your villagers won't suggest new bridge pwps. So that evening I spent doing the diving trick with Murphy trapped between his and his neighbors house was just torture for both of us!


----------



## StarrySkye3

Moonfish said:


> I just learned the other day that if you have 3 bridges built that your villagers won't suggest new bridge pwps. So that evening I spent doing the diving trick with Murphy trapped between his and his neighbors house was just torture for both of us!



Omg haha that makes total sense, but I didn't know that either. I've been wanting someone to request the zen bridge!

Something else I didn't know until recently is if you place an item on the plaza and the next day Redd or Katrina set their tent on top of it, the item will end up at the police station. That was a huge lifesaver after I lost a handful of items I had just purchased off here!


----------



## dizzy bone

I didn't know you could jump off the cliff if you are wearing a wetsuit, mainly because I never owned one until recently because I was traumatised at how bad I was at deep sea diving. 

I knew the best friend function existed but I never knew how it worked because I was too shy to add anyone  Now that I've added people, I'm really enjoying the feature!


----------



## PacV

People say your Villagers can sit on rocks, they never do that in my town so i want to discover if that's true or not.


----------



## TheGreatBrain

Mines kind of stupid. It took me over a year to discover that you could refurbish with a shirt or dress. It's stupid, because there's a clothing option given, but for some reason I thought it had to be clothing that you designed yourself. Boy did I have fun refurbishing with a bunch of different shirts, after my silly brain  figured it out.


----------



## Bubblebeam

PacV said:


> People say your Villagers can sit on rocks, they never do that in my town so i want to discover if that's true or not.



I've never seen that either. I'm guessing it's true but you just rarely see it, like with animals using the benches. It's always been uncommon in my towns at least. I HAVE seen multiple animals sit on tree stumps which is uber cute.


----------



## John Wick

PacV said:


> People say your Villagers can sit on rocks, they never do that in my town so i want to discover if that's true or not.



Not counting PWP's, I've found mine sitting on tree stumps.
Not on a rock - yet.


----------



## Moonfish

TheGreatBrain said:


> Mines kind of stupid. It took me over a year to discover that you could refurbish with a shirt or dress. It's stupid, because there's a clothing option given, but for some reason I thought it had to be clothing that you designed yourself. Boy did I have fun refurbishing with a bunch of different shirts, after my silly brain  figured it out.



Thank you for sharing! I didn't know this either


----------



## Visuals

I feel like a complete moron on this one.

I had no idea that you could use the emotes around villagers and that they would do them back (sometimes) 

Been playing since the game came out and I totally thought it was a multiplayer only feature the whole time. 

I was playing with a friend of mine and then did the "Heroic pose" by him and Wolfgang totally did it with me....completely emphasizing my point :O


----------



## John Wick

Visuals said:


> I feel like a complete moron on this one.
> 
> I had no idea that you could use the emotes around villagers and that they would do them back (sometimes)
> 
> Been playing since the game came out and I totally thought it was a multiplayer only feature the whole time.
> 
> I was playing with a friend of mine and then did the "Heroic pose" by him and Wolfgang totally did it with me....completely emphasizing my point :O



I love doing the Shrunk Funk Shuffle with them.


----------



## Visuals

Jon_Snow said:


> I love doing the Shrunk Funk Shuffle with them.



I totally do that with Isabelle! She's the greatest! Like my eyes have been totally opened after I realized my fatal error all this time haha


----------



## Bubblebeam

Visuals said:


> I feel like a complete moron on this one.
> 
> I had no idea that you could use the emotes around villagers and that they would do them back (sometimes)
> 
> Been playing since the game came out and I totally thought it was a multiplayer only feature the whole time.
> 
> I was playing with a friend of mine and then did the "Heroic pose" by him and Wolfgang totally did it with me....completely emphasizing my point :O



I remember when I first found that out, I was like an amazed toddler haha. So cute how they respond.


----------



## John Wick

Visuals said:


> I totally do that with Isabelle! She's the greatest! Like my eyes have been totally opened after I realized my fatal error all this time haha



I HATE Isabelle with a vengeance!


----------



## Twisterheart

I didn't know that once you caught the fish, you didn't have to keep pressing A. For years, even before New Leaf, whenever I would catch a fish I would repeatedly hold down on the A button because I thought you would lose your fish if you let go.


----------



## John Wick

Ha!
I JUST found ot today, that you can plant bushes between trees, instead of planting the bush first, then the tree.
Also you can plant bushes right next to the pavement at the station, plaza, and town hall.

All that wasted time of growing the bush first, then one tree would always die. Now I've planted the trees first. Waiting to see if the bushes grow in between them.


----------



## Arsene

Twisterheart said:


> I didn't know that once you caught the fish, you didn't have to keep pressing A. For years, even before New Leaf, whenever I would catch a fish I would repeatedly hold down on the A button because I thought you would lose your fish if you let go.



Really?!? All this time, my fisher life was a complete lie! Thanks for the tip, you saved my thumb


----------



## mermaidshelf

Twisterheart said:


> I didn't know that once you caught the fish, you didn't have to keep pressing A. For years, even before New Leaf, whenever I would catch a fish I would repeatedly hold down on the A button because I thought you would lose your fish if you let go.



WHAT?! Oh my god... All those years I wasted button smashing lol. Good to know, thank you!


----------



## TheGreatBrain

Twisterheart said:


> I didn't know that once you caught the fish, you didn't have to keep pressing A. For years, even before New Leaf, whenever I would catch a fish I would repeatedly hold down on the A button because I thought you would lose your fish if you let go.


Lol. I played for at least two years before I figured that one out. And like you, I played the older games the same way. I thought that if you didn't press A fast enough, your fish might get away.


----------



## Sarafina7

Twisterheart said:


> I didn't know that once you caught the fish, you didn't have to keep pressing A. For years, even before New Leaf, whenever I would catch a fish I would repeatedly hold down on the A button because I thought you would lose your fish if you let go.


I also recently found out about this. I still hold down A out of habit.


----------



## Emizel

I thought that the only way to get a dead tree was to hack your town
I've just discovered the other day that you can easily get it shaking a perfect fruit tree 5/6 times


----------



## TykiButterfree

I always forget how far tarantulas and scorpions can jump. I think I have them cornered by the edge of the small pond, then they jump over the corner and hit me.

It also took me a while to realize you can use the Shrunk emotions in the water while wearing a wetsuit. They look silly like when you try them on a bench.


----------



## Corrie

I played the game for a month when it first came out and I didn't know that you could stack fruit. I did it by accident one time and screamed with excitement.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Twisterheart said:


> I didn't know that once you caught the fish, you didn't have to keep pressing A. For years, even before New Leaf, whenever I would catch a fish I would repeatedly hold down on the A button because I thought you would lose your fish if you let go.



THIIIIIS. I read somewhere that you didn't need to hold A when the fish bit down on the hook and was swirling around. It's soooo nice!


----------



## Bubblebeam

Corrie said:


> I played the game for a month when it first came out and I didn't know that you could stack fruit.



I didn't know about stacking fruit for even longer LOL. Before I knew I wondered how people could be bothered gathering fruit to sell. Even in baskets it takes a while, but wow does it take long if you don't know they stack!


----------



## Nenya

Moonfish said:


> I just learned the other day that if you have 3 bridges built that your villagers won't suggest new bridge pwps. So that evening I spent doing the diving trick with Murphy trapped between his and his neighbors house was just torture for both of us!



Thanks for this. I didn't know this, either! Tearing down one bridge so I can get the types I want in my town.


----------



## Miii

PacV said:


> People say your Villagers can sit on rocks, they never do that in my town so i want to discover if that's true or not.



They can now because of the update. A few of mine have, but they don't do it very often at all.

Also, I didn't know until a villager told me (like 2 years in) that you could stack fruit... I was so mad when I found out. So many unnecessary trips to Retail.


----------



## Nenya

TykiButterfree said:


> I always forget how far tarantulas and scorpions can jump. I think I have them cornered by the edge of the small pond, then they jump over the corner and hit me.
> 
> It also took me a while to realize you can use the Shrunk emotions in the water while wearing a wetsuit. They look silly like when you try them on a bench.



I can't wait to try this! Never even thought of it! Thanks!

- - - Post Merge - - -

It was only about a month ago that I read somewhere that you could stack bamboo. Good thing, too, because I have a lot of it in my town now. 

I still wouldn't know about all the items that are interactive if my seven year old grandson wasn't always asking me, "Does it do anything, grandma?"

PS (It's going to merge, anyway.) I didn't know there was anything called "the void" until about a month ago.


----------



## Bubblebeam

Speaking of tarantulas, did they make anyone else jump when they first saw them? It actually startled me seeing it the first few times in Wild World. It was just this big black thing that lunged at you really quickly out of the blue. Not expecting it, I was knocked out the first time and my face was like O_O.


----------



## BambieTheMayor

Visuals said:


> I feel like a complete moron on this one.
> 
> I had no idea that you could use the emotes around villagers and that they would do them back (sometimes)
> 
> Been playing since the game came out and I totally thought it was a multiplayer only feature the whole time.
> 
> I was playing with a friend of mine and then did the "Heroic pose" by him and Wolfgang totally did it with me....completely emphasizing my point :O


I didn't know it until I did it on accident. I was showing my sister the new emotion the moment Colton walked by and copied you emotion lol.


----------



## Nenya

Bubblebeam said:


> Speaking of tarantulas, did they make anyone else jump when they first saw them? It actually startled me seeing it the first few times in Wild World. It was just this big black thing that lunged at you really quickly out of the blue. Not expecting it, I was knocked out the first time and my face was like O_O.



That's another thing I didn't know. That a huge rush would go through me the first (few) times I saw a tarantula or a scorpion. My mayor was knocked out, too, and it took me a long time to even try to catch one.


----------



## Mink777

It took me forever to figure out that the WA update fixed the last move-in will never move out thing. Other than that, theire isn't a lot that I haven't known about already that I can think of at the moment.


----------



## Nenya

Here is one I just learned in another thread. Give Gulliver an incorrect answer and he gives a chocolate coin!


----------



## tolisamarie

I had the fairy tale clock for a long time before I realized that on the hour a little soldier comes out, blows a horn, turns around and goes back inside!


----------



## John Wick

That happened to me with the Zen Clock. ^_^


----------



## tolisamarie

Jon_Snow said:


> That happened to me with the Zen Clock. ^_^



Does the Zen clock have the same soldier?


----------



## Nenya

It looks like today is forever for me! Can a PWP be stopped mid-way, after Lloyd has been set up to collect for it?


----------



## Visuals

Nenya said:


> It looks like today is forever for me! Can a PWP be stopped mid-way, after Lloyd has been set up to collect for it?



It can be stopped, yes.  You'd have to talk to Isabelle at Townhall.

However any donations put towards it will not be returned.


----------



## Nenya

Visuals said:


> It can be stopped, yes.  You'd have to talk to Isabelle at Townhall.
> 
> However any donations put towards it will not be returned.



Thank you! Wow, wish I had known this one a lot sooner!


----------



## John Wick

tolisamarie said:


> Does the Zen clock have the same soldier?



It has something that pops out and makes a sound. ^_^


----------



## Wolfie

Oh there's plenty. 

The one that makes me angry is that I created the Reset Center without actually knowing what it was. Like I remember Mr. Resetti from Wild World, and I knew he was in this game, but by the time I realized you had the option of avoiding him in this game by never building the reset center, it was too late. I already created the reset center. I absolutely hate Mr. Resetti.


----------



## Bubblebeam

Wolfgirl0712 said:


> Oh there's plenty.
> 
> The one that makes me angry is that I created the Reset Center without actually knowing what it was. Like I remember Mr. Resetti from Wild World, and I knew he was in this game, but by the time I realized you had the option of avoiding him in this game by never building the reset center, it was too late. I already created the reset center. I absolutely hate Mr. Resetti.



I've played since NLs release but still have never bought the reset centre. I'm always tempted because it would be a new interior I've never seen before but on the flip side Resetti is annoyance as fudge. Then again, I so rarely quit without saving by habit so maybe I should just do it.


----------



## John Wick

Ditto!
Nintendo need to fix several things.

PWP should ALL be able to be demolished. (Wish I hadn't built the reset centre either!)

Amiibo's should ping to move!

Half a year and only my 3 NON Amiibo's ping to move. In the same order too.

I am thinking about deleting the town and not playing again because of this.
I never knew I'd be stuck with 7 Amiibo's - FOREVER! O_O


----------



## Wolfie

It is up to you to be honest, but it is just so annoying to deal with his lectures especially since most of the time when I lose the game its because the cartridge accidentally popped out, so having to deal with progress being lost and with Mr. Resetti is annoying. If you do decide to get it and you close without saving, always click the "My batteries died" option, or else he will keep lecturing you on and on.


----------



## Charcolor

it took me a while to figure out flowers could be planted on beaches. i remember one time my friend and i got back from the island and she went to her beach and planted a flower and i was shocked


----------



## Nenya

Jon_Snow said:


> Ditto!
> Nintendo need to fix several things.
> 
> PWP should ALL be able to be demolished. (Wish I hadn't built the reset centre either!)
> 
> Amiibo's should ping to move!
> 
> Half a year and only my 3 NON Amiibo's ping to move. In the same order too.
> 
> I am thinking about deleting the town and not playing again because of this.
> I never knew I'd be stuck with 7 Amiibo's - FOREVER! O_O



I'm sorry!


----------



## Garrett

I didn't know you could dance in Club LOL at night. I randomly pressed the D-pad and my character started dancing. Sometimes I go and have a boogie with Shep.


----------



## Shishi-Oh

It's not exactly an "unknown feature" per se, but I've never realized how beneficial the Stalk Market is until recently.

When I started playing ACNL, I never bought turnips. It was partially because I TT'd in my old town, but my primary reasoning was that it was too much of a hassle. It wasn't until I watched someone's ACNL playthrough recently when I learned that it isn't very hard to do; it just takes some patience. And apparently it's one of the best ways to make Bells!

So yeah, I'm definitely going to try the Stalk Market out when I start my new town! (I'll have to kick my TT'ing habits first, though...)


----------



## iamcake

This is really embarrassing but it took me like a full month to realize you can have multiple fossils assessed at once. I just now figured this out like 10 minutes ago and hurried to this thread. Good lord.


----------



## hamster

it took me ages to discover that you can refurbish items by using any ore, not just gold. i don't think there's any for silver though?


----------



## Burumun

Cherub said:


> it took me ages to discover that you can refurbish items by using any ore, not just gold. i don't think there's any for silver though?



The Modern set can be refurbished with silver!


----------



## AccfSally

tolisamarie said:


> Does the Zen clock have the same soldier?



A man with a fan pops out of it 



Picture is from an very old town I don't have anymore.


Speaking of clocks, The modern clock glows this rainbow-neon like color in the middle..it really surprised me when I first seen it.


----------



## Nenya

Cherub said:


> it took me ages to discover that you can refurbish items by using any ore, not just gold. i don't think there's any for silver though?



Here is a link to all the furniture that Cyrus can change. http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/list-of-custom-furniture There are a lot of items that can be customized.


----------



## Barnabus_i_am

Twisterheart said:


> I didn't know that once you caught the fish, you didn't have to keep pressing A. For years, even before New Leaf, whenever I would catch a fish I would repeatedly hold down on the A button because I thought you would lose your fish if you let go.



Yeah me too, except I thought that once you got a fish you had to mash A in order to reel it in.

- - - Post Merge - - -



TykiButterfree said:


> I always forget how far tarantulas and scorpions can jump. I think I have them cornered by the edge of the small pond, then they jump over the corner and hit me.
> 
> It also took me a while to realize you can use the Shrunk emotions in the water while wearing a wetsuit. They look silly like when you try them on a bench.



They can jump?! I never knew this until now actually


----------



## Sanrio

I think I saw a tumblr post where if you build a new characters house on a pwp it demolishes it for free. Haven't tested it but if it works, then yeah.


----------



## Nodokana

Mine was not knowing about the filters when taking a picture in the booth.


----------



## Barnabus_i_am

In HHD, I had no idea that you could save in the middle of a project. Since everything on that game takes a very long time I would be stressed because I wanted to finish the project but I also wanted to do it later... Yet I never tried to save it during one until my sister pointed it out.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sanrio said:


> I think I saw a tumblr post where if you build a new characters house on a pwp it demolishes it for free. Haven't tested it but if it works, then yeah.



This does work for the minor pwps. I'm not sure about the larger ones, though.


----------



## Aubrey895

Nodokana said:


> Mine was not knowing about the filters when taking a picture in the booth.



Whattttt. There is filters? Okay so. I couldn't think of anything, but guess this has to be it lol. Because I had no idea. Had the game since release too.


----------



## noctibloom

A few weeks ago I learned that while villagers need 2 spaces between one another with their homes, they only have to be 1 space away from the cliff by the beach.

In my newest town, I also had a villager spawn their house one space away from a rock.


----------



## Sarafina7

Charcolor said:


> it took me a while to figure out flowers could be planted on beaches. i remember one time my friend and i got back from the island and she went to her beach and planted a flower and i was shocked


You can plant flowers on the beach? I never knew this! I thought you could only plant banana and coconut trees. 
Well, now I have a new place to plant my flowers.


----------



## cyleris

I knew that you could place flowers on beaches like you would on grass, but I didn't know that hybrids were able to grow on beaches up until a few days ago.


----------



## nikiofclow

Jon_Snow said:


> I am thinking about deleting the town and not playing again because of this.
> I never knew I'd be stuck with 7 Amiibo's - FOREVER! O_O



This freaked me out because I have an amiibo villager I just scanned in to get their type's PWPs, and they moved in a bad spot on top of that. I found this https://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/997811-animal-crossing-new-leaf/74593882 and this http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?399585-Do-Amiibo-villagers-move-out/page2 ... So looks like it's not impossible, just pretty difficult.


----------



## StarrySkye3

I just found out you can hit and break open rocks with an axe haha. It would be cool if you could sharpen up a frayed axe with a rock!


----------



## gyarachomp17

It took me a long time before I realized you could sit on tree stumps, and that bugs spawn on tree stumps.


----------



## Wolfie

This isn't that major, but I just discovered that you can tell what clothes will be sold tomorrow at Able Sisters by looking at what Sable is working on.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Animals can actually pull weeds for you. I just saw Cherry pull a weed out before I could do it.


----------



## suanmei

this is dumb but i didn't go to the island for like the first month of playing because i didn't want to spend 1,000 bells. had no idea you would recoup that x300 by beetle hunting.


----------



## Bubblebeam

Alolan_Apples said:


> Animals can actually pull weeds for you. I just saw Cherry pull a weed out before I could do it.



Really? Did she just pull randomly or was it part of that weed pulling game with Leif? Which reminds me, I booted up my husbands town that he hasn't touched in months, thought I'd pull the weeds for him, saw Leif who offered to do the weeding *together*, only for the little runt to do crap all except watch me and "keep count". -_-


----------



## Kristenn

Twisterheart said:


> I didn't know that once you caught the fish, you didn't have to keep pressing A. For years, even before New Leaf, whenever I would catch a fish I would repeatedly hold down on the A button because I thought you would lose your fish if you let go.


 My whole life is a lie..... What even.... I had no idea hahhah


----------



## Nightmares

I didn't know you could sit on  rocks omg


----------



## ZeFeZ

MonsterMaddie said:


> I just found out you can hit and break open rocks with an axe haha. It would be cool if you could sharpen up a frayed axe with a rock!



Didnt even knew that!


----------



## noctibloom

Nightmares said:


> I didn't know you could sit on  rocks omg



It used to be that you couldn't. They added that feature after the Welcome Amiibo update, so it's totally fine that a lot of people may not know that, haha. 

As someone else mentioned, I didn't know villagers actually pulled out weeds until very recently. I've seen them water and plant flowers, but this week marked my first time seeing a villager spot a weed and yank it clean out of the ground.


----------



## amarie.

my 7 y/o had to show me how to get emotions from Shrunk. it was not one of my best moments..


----------



## Soraru

i didnt know you could jump off a cliff with a wet suit, so when i was picking up items near the cliff and the fact that my character jumped scared me so bad, i gasped really loudly because i was so startled, i didnt think that it would lead to the ocean and for some illogical thought, i though i was about to kill my mayor, then laughed so hard when she landed in the water.


----------



## Nenya

amarie. said:


> my 7 y/o had to show me how to get emotions from Shrunk. it was not one of my best moments..



LOL My 7 y/o grandson is always teaching me stuff! One of my favorites is what he asks me about every new item I show him that I got. "Grandma, does it do anything?" It usually does, and I usually didn't know.


----------



## Sanrio

Soraru said:


> i didnt know you could jump off a cliff with a wet suit, so when i was picking up items near the cliff and the fact that my character jumped scared me so bad, i gasped really loudly because i was so startled, i didnt think that it would lead to the ocean and for some illogical thought, i though i was about to kill my mayor, then laughed so hard when she landed in the water.



this post is actual gold.


----------



## Nenya

I had to hunt through 21 pages to find this thread again. (Clap your hands, admins!)

I would have been using the stained glass a long time ago if I had known it can be customized into 49 different patterns!! (I didn't care for the original.)


----------



## Giddy

Something else I didn't know until recently is if you place an item on the plaza and the next day Redd or Katrina set their tent on top of it, the item will end up at the police station. That was a huge lifesaver after I lost a handful of items I had just purchased off here![/QUOTE]

Oh my days this happened to me and I was so scared, until I saw it in the police station, that nearly killed me. Because at the time I placed ALL my items on the plaza bit to work out what to keep, and I need really put items on there again after that XD


----------



## Wolfie

I am so mad that I didn't realize that different bushes grow out different seasons. I did actually believe that the Holly start and Sweet Olive Start looked the way it does with nothing on it. I started playing in late December but didn't start buying starts for bushes until a few months ago so I assumed only azaleas grow flowers on them.


----------



## Squidward

Moonfish said:


> I just learned the other day that if you have 3 bridges built that your villagers won't suggest new bridge pwps. So that evening I spent doing the diving trick with Murphy trapped between his and his neighbors house was just torture for both of us!



I just found out about this today because of you, thank you so much!


----------



## Giddy

I found out about the bushes and how they can't grow right next to houses, which is a shame because it would of looked nice next to my house. I was also not aware of hacks like being able to be pushed into the train track. There's probably a lot I never realised when I think about it XD


----------



## hestu

I didn't know that if you're sitting on a bench and someone digs a hole in front of you that you'll fall in like you do with pitfall seeds. I also didn't know about the wetsuit trick for the longest time haha


----------



## Ably.Saucey

TheGreatBrain said:


> Mines kind of stupid. It took me over a year to discover that you could refurbish with a shirt or dress. It's stupid, because there's a clothing option given, but for some reason I thought it had to be clothing that you designed yourself. Boy did I have fun refurbishing with a bunch of different shirts, after my silly brain  figured it out.



I didn't know you could do that!


----------



## StarrySkye3

I just found out recently that you can hold a dandelion and blow on the screen to spread the seeds, like making a wish!


----------



## Nenya

MonsterMaddie said:


> I just found out recently that you can hold a dandelion and blow on the screen to spread the seeds, like making a wish!



What?! Cool! I didn't know, either! My grandson will love it!


----------



## mimituesday

i didn't know that when you make a design, if you drag it onto another design it'll ask if you want to swap or copy it, so you can duplicate your designs!!!!! 

i'm working on my flags and i didn't want to mess it up by trying something and having to do it all over again, but i don't have to!


----------



## Jackfrost

I just realized that your mailbox will begin shaking if you have enough letters in it


----------



## John Wick

Ably.Saucey said:


> I didn't know you could do that!



Unforunately I did it with a Gracie shirt, not knowing you can't get it back. Lol

The colors on the furniture look very dull when you use clothing.


----------



## Anjackson1003

It took my so long to realize there was a QR code reader and how to access it. Even worse, I didn't realize there's a whole world of custom paths, signs, wallpapers, and clothing out there on the internet. Sigh. That discovery was definitely a game changer for me.


----------



## dumplen

Reading these replies... making me feel dumb because I didn't realize most of the stuff you guys are mentioning.   Like... you can jump off the cliff what??


----------



## Nenya

pnoggie said:


> Reading these replies... making me feel dumb because I didn't realize most of the stuff you guys are mentioning.   Like... you can jump off the cliff what??



You don't need to feel dumb, cause, obviously, we didn't know everything, either. That's why we post here! Cool to learn this stuff, right?

To answer your question: Mayor puts on wetsuit, stands at a cliff with water below (very important!), press A and watch mayor jump into the ocean! Just kidding about having to have water below...well, I mean, the mayor won't jump off a cliff if there is no water below. They are not that clueless!


----------



## Isalami

I swear that it took me an entire year to figure out that you could change the gyroids in Club LOL for the D.J. K.K. concerts! xD


----------



## BrinaLouWho

Jon_Snow said:


> Not counting PWP's, I've found mine sitting on tree stumps.
> Not on a rock - yet.



Same here. Also, I had no idea you could jump off cliffs into the ocean! Really cool feature.


----------



## dumplen

Isalami said:


> I swear that it took me an entire year to figure out that you could change the gyroids in Club LOL for the D.J. K.K. concerts! xD



WAT

I love all y'all


----------



## emmarielle

It took me forever to realize that I could plant flowers on the beach- I think TBT is actually what taught me that. I also had never heard of Dr. Shrunk's emotions until I got on here- every time I went into Club LOL (which admittedly was not very often) KK Slider was there, and I figured that was all that happened. I was wrong. I've got a lot to learn about this game.


----------



## beffa

Isalami said:


> I swear that it took me an entire year to figure out that you could change the gyroids in Club LOL for the D.J. K.K. concerts! xD



whaaaat? HOW?

i didn't realise that puzzle league or dessert island escape was a thing till about a week ago


----------



## Ably.Saucey

that I could have reset and chosen my map better when I started!
Stupid rocks and ponds!


----------



## Isalami

beffa said:


> whaaaat? HOW?
> 
> i didn't realise that puzzle league or dessert island escape was a thing till about a week ago



When club LOL opens, (at 12 PM every day I'm pretty sure) you can go inside just like you can to get Shrunk's emotions, but instead you walk all the way to the back of the room and up the stairs to the stage, and then press A on the gyroids up there and you can swap each out with one if you have a gyroid in your inventory *o*

I also didn't realize both of those until really late as well and I was super surprised! But I think that they're amazing additions, desert island escape is my favorite :3


----------



## 5cm/s

I found out how to run this morning... i've just been fast walking everywhere and my eyes have opened!!!!


----------



## Nenya

5cm/s said:


> I found out how to run this morning... i've just been fast walking everywhere and my eyes have opened!!!!



Then maybe you need to know that running destroys the grass, and quickly! It grows back sssllowwwllyy. Running completely obliterates flowers. Perhaps you have already discovered this?


----------



## Buttlet32

Bubblebeam said:


> Speaking of tarantulas, did they make anyone else jump when they first saw them? It actually startled me seeing it the first few times in Wild World. It was just this big black thing that lunged at you really quickly out of the blue. Not expecting it, I was knocked out the first time and my face was like O_O.



Absolutely terrifying if you ask me.

I was running with my net out and at this time I had more trees in my town than Viridian Forest, so I didn't even see the darn thing. I ran close to it and it jumped at me. Scared the living mess out of me. 

Animal Crossing in June-July becomes a horror game past 7:00. I don't care what month it is I still WALK at night instead of run.

That first attack messed with my head. I jumped at every sound that night.


----------



## Nenya

I only learned recently how to send one or more visitors home without them having to talk to Porter individually! I love that feature!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

I figured out that when you picked up a refurbished item from Cyrus he will wave to you!~


----------



## EmGee

Recently noticed there's a trash bin behind the train station lockers, off to Porter's left. Only the edge is visible when you speak to him


----------



## Honeybun26

I just found out recently that there is a diving beetle in the game and that it can float on top of the water like a bug, and then dive underneath like a fish. I was so confused when I first saw it and I had no idea at the time if I had to catch it using the fishing rod or the bug net. (For anyone wondering, I finally caught it using the bug net and donated it to a very displeased Blathers. )


----------



## phietle

Twisterheart said:


> I didn't know that once you caught the fish, you didn't have to keep pressing A. For years, even before New Leaf, whenever I would catch a fish I would repeatedly hold down on the A button because I thought you would lose your fish if you let go.



WAIT WHAT


----------



## John Wick

EmGee said:


> Recently noticed there's a trash bin behind the train station lockers, off to Porter's left. Only the edge is visible when you speak to him



I just saw that!! ^_^


----------



## Fuzzle.Sophie

When villagers whistle (if they're happy or whatever) sometimes they sing the town tune


----------



## Nenya

Fuzzle.Sophie said:


> When villagers whistle (if they're happy or whatever) sometimes they sing the town tune



Isn't that just so cute!?


----------



## Nenya

I was months into the game before I realized that it doesn't matter where you bury the villagers' time capsules, because the mark disappears the next day and doesn't appear again until the day they are going to ask for you to dig it up. So if you accidentally dig it up just carry it around until they ask for it sometime that day. (I still always bury them right near their house, though, so I don't have to hunt when they ask.)


----------



## SlayPositive

I didn't realize until just a few minutes ago that you can fish in the pond next to the museum c:


----------



## hestu

Somebody told me the other day that you can only get a time capsule request if you have an empty space in your letters, I just thought my villagers hated me lol.


----------



## CaramelCookie

I found out yesterday that if you're wearing the lucky item, when you shake trees, instead of 100 bells as usual, 200 bells fall down


----------



## Bowie

I found out last night that Dr. Shrunk accepts baskets of fruit now, thanks to the new update.

Before then, he'd say he couldn't accept as many as that, out of politeness, but now he takes the whole thing!


----------



## John Wick

Bowie said:


> I found out last night that Dr. Shrunk accepts baskets of fruit now, thanks to the new update.
> 
> Before then, he'd say he couldn't accept as many as that, out of politeness, but now he takes the whole thing!



I didn't know that!
I found out Shrunk eats coconuts!


----------



## Deerderriere

I didn't know about the custom color-schemes either, discovered that a few days ago!


----------



## CaramelCookie

Jon_Snow said:


> I didn't know that!
> I found out Shrunk eats coconuts!



He eats bamboo shots as well


----------



## John Wick

LOL!
I'm going to give him one! ^_^


----------



## Kitsey

Jon_Snow said:


> I didn't know that!
> I found out Shrunk eats coconuts!



I gave him all my coconuts since everybody else rejects them.

Anyone know what happens if you give him fruit after you've finished learning all the emotions?


----------



## Nenya

Kitsey said:


> I gave him all my coconuts since everybody else rejects them.
> 
> Anyone know what happens if you give him fruit after you've finished learning all the emotions?



He tells you the jokes for the emotions all over again.


----------



## Kitsey

Nenya said:


> He tells you the jokes for the emotions all over again.



Oh... not really worth it then


----------



## John Wick

Kitsey said:


> Oh... not really worth it then



Make sure to get the last move. (If you haven't already)  Shrunk Funk Shuffle.
He also gives you his jacket!


----------



## Kitsey

Jon_Snow said:


> Make sure to get the last move. (If you haven't already)  Shrunk Funk Shuffle.
> He also gives you his jacket!



Oh I got those a couple days ago! I'm doing the shuffle in my TPC photo.


----------



## casual.kyle

Oh this is actually a really old discovery of mine but for the longest time, I NEVER KNEW that scarab beetles only come out after 11:00 PM. I used to get really annoyed looking for them, but now that I know their time frame, they're surprisingly common and I feel stupid.


----------



## John Wick

Kitsey said:


> Oh I got those a couple days ago! I'm doing the shuffle in my TPC photo.



Me too!!!!! 
Wearing the blue aloha shirt.

- - - Post Merge - - -



casual.kyle said:


> Oh this is actually a really old discovery of mine but for the longest time, I NEVER KNEW that scarab beetles only come out after 11:00 PM. I used to get really annoyed looking for them, but now that I know their time frame, they're surprisingly common and I feel stupid.



Between 5 AM and 6, is really good for Scarabs! (For me)


----------



## tifachu

I never knew villagers could actually sit on bench PWPs/tree stumps. I have NEVER seen one of my villagers do that... Only in screenshots i do. I had a bench pwp for the longest time before getting rid of it, and still have so many stumps, and have yet to see one of them on one .


----------



## fruitbroker

i never knew that wishy the star was in acnl until recently. i feel like such an idiot now, aha.


----------



## BambieTheMayor

It took me forever to realize you could watch the villagers' conversations. My friend told me about it one day, after a few months of playing.


----------



## Pyoopi

That Jon_Snow wants to trap his villagers in a mega pitfall or something extreme.


----------



## John Wick

Pyoopi said:


> That Jon_Snow wants to trap his villagers in a mega pitfall or something extreme.



A prison.


----------



## HappyTails

I realized that when you're talking to Rover, you are basically telling a complete stranger where you are about to live and your name.


----------



## xara

HappyTails said:


> I realized that when you're talking to Rover, you are basically telling a complete stranger where you are about to live and your name.



yIKES


----------



## TheDuke55

It's a small town...everyone knows where everyone lives. But yeah.

I didn't know that fertilizer could bring back dead perfect fruit trees. Granted, they become just regular fruit trees. It's still pretty cool though!


----------



## usa-chan

When I first started out ACNL, I thought that like the previous AC games, you can only tap on one thing to donate to the museum at a time. It wasn't until a month later when I realized that you can donate multiple things at once. Imagine my relief and embarrassment!


----------



## Kitsey

TheDuke55 said:


> It's a small town...everyone knows where everyone lives. But yeah.
> 
> I didn't know that fertilizer could bring back dead perfect fruit trees. Granted, they become just regular fruit trees. It's still pretty cool though!



I think that was a new feature introduced with the amiibo update. I've never used fertilizer myself for anything yet, though.

Today I found out that not all fortune cookies sold in the Nooklings' store will give a prize.


----------



## 5cm/s

usa-chan said:


> When I first started out ACNL, I thought that like the previous AC games, you can only tap on one thing to donate to the museum at a time. It wasn't until a month later when I realized that you can donate multiple things at once. Imagine my relief and embarrassment!



oh my god that must have taken forever to get anything done in the museum! my heart goes out to you :')


----------



## TheDuke55

I just noticed that if Harv is using maracas, at night when the bonfire is on, he'll shake them really energetically if you don the fire/rain dance.


----------



## Loriii

I used to think you can only put a total of 60 items in your storage and the others labeled "B" and "C" are just palette swap of the background like if I put stuff on A, it would reflect on the others. Didn't realize until a year or so that they're there to add more to the storage count or the main purpose is so that you can group the items lol


----------



## Nirvana

I was use to using the stylus to walk. I still touch the bottom screen. >-<


----------



## frogpup

Moonfish said:


> I just learned the other day that if you have 3 bridges built that your villagers won't suggest new bridge pwps. So that evening I spent doing the diving trick with Murphy trapped between his and his neighbors house was just torture for both of us!



omg no..... I had no idea  I'm going to demolish a bridge right now lol


----------



## BerybyllNathan

I had no idea until yesterday that you can see the bugs fighting on the stump in the museum!


----------



## IronClocks

It took me awhile to realize that town halls could be different at the start of the game. Some of them are very subtle like the plant and exterior to me. I knew the train station could but not the town hall


----------



## SilkSpectre

The grass can be different in towns? Square, triangle, etc?!


----------



## Kitsey

Today I learned that you can't drop furniture you refurbished with a custom design. I was planning on using the same design on a poster stand in two houses and customized both using the same character, but I wasn't able to drop either. Ended up having to make a qr code of the design and copying it to the second character. So much for saving space!

Also, the piranha in the museum follows you around and tries to bite you! I was looking at the tanks when I heard a sound, almost like a ~mysterious ticking noise~. Took me a second to realize what was going on - the piranha kept bashing its face against the glass trying to get to me!


----------



## Bluebellie

I didn't know the blue frog was actually a diving beetle...so I kept trying to fish it out.
Only recently did I learn it was not a frog at all.


----------



## amazonevan19

I didn't know that you could jump off of the pier when you have a wetsuit on. Discovered it accidentally


----------



## Bluebellie

Kitsey said:


> Also, the piranha in the museum follows you around and tries to bite you! I was looking at the tanks when I heard a sound, almost like a ~mysterious ticking noise~. Took me a second to realize what was going on - the piranha kept bashing its face against the glass trying to get to me!



I didn't even know about the piranha that's soo cute lol 
I'm going to go check it !


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss

When you pick up tools to move them in inventory they get blurry around the edges confused me.


----------



## TheDuke55

Kitsey said:


> Today I learned that you can't drop furniture you refurbished with a custom design. I was planning on using the same design on a poster stand in two houses and customized both using the same character, but I wasn't able to drop either. Ended up having to make a qr code of the design and copying it to the second character. So much for saving space



Oh man I ran into this exact same problem! I had customized a bunch of different mugs to look like they were glass mugs meant for a tavern. When I went to drop them for another villager to pick up, boy was I in for a surprise...

Then I had to go back to Cyrus and get each one reset back to their original default, drop them, and then customize them with the other villager with special designs. But then low and behold, I realize I wasn't friends with Sable on this villager...

I just want a tavern mug, is that too much to ask for!? lol...


----------



## sleepydreepy

Didn't know Shrunk accepts baskets of fruit since the update! And now you can put items on top of the exotic chest, I don't think you could do that before

Also, funny story- so my sister and I got the game three years ago (it was our first animal crossing game ever), and so during the first few months my sister wouldn't walk around town with "a lot of money" on her character because she had this fear that her villagers might "rob her" xD xD xD
Knowing the game now it sounds ridiculous but we looked it up back then to make sure no one would mug us at night lmao


----------



## Kitsey

Another thing I learned today: Gracie's sale items always appear at the end of every season. I was expecting the sales to be like the spotlight items at the Nookling's store w/ the bird chirping at the notice board to randomly announce one particular item. I thought they were super hard to get! But they're not really.


----------



## Durk

Apparently the music gets quieter when the camera shifts to the sky, as if the game thinks you might not be playing and doesn't want to bother you. Thought this was cute.


----------



## Kitsey

I didn't know that you can't display streetpass ice cream in your home  It just shows up as a brown paper bag.


----------



## lumenue

I just saw a tarantula today, and was scared out of my mind!  I've never seen one before and I was so spooked when it came scurrying from behind one of my villager's houses and attacked me.  (｡╯3╰｡)


----------



## tifachu

okay *technically* i've known about this since day 1, but i always forget about it:

in the town map i can just press the lil orange arrow on the right to show a list of the villagers & click on their name instead of tapping all of the houses individually to find out where they live whenever i forget. lmao


----------



## HappyTails

That fruit trees, even when they don't have fruit on them, are darker than non fruit trees.


----------



## Feraligator

I didn't know a lot of cool things people mentioned on here!
I particularly like the one where you dig a hole in front of an object you can sit on and fall into the hole when you land on it like a pitfall. Having fun laughing to myself while I do this over and over  (the fact that the music stops makes this even funnier for me lol)


----------



## HappyTails

JezDayy said:


> I didn't know a lot of cool things people mentioned on here!
> I particularly like the one where you dig a hole in front of an object you can sit on and fall into the hole when you land on it like a pitfall. Having fun laughing to myself while I do this over and over  (the fact that the music stops makes this even funnier for me lol)




Wait, you can?? I want to try that now!!


----------



## Fallon

I never knew that your characters can have different emotions. Asked my friend how she could make her character laugh and make other cute faces.


----------



## totakek

I recently learned that fruit trees are darker than normal trees, and that the colour of wigs change to match your natural hair colour, whatever it may be.


----------



## HappyTails

Fallon said:


> I never knew that your characters can have different emotions. Asked my friend how she could make her character laugh and make other cute faces.



You get emotions from Dr. Shrunk who runs Club LOL if you bring him a snack every day


----------



## Lightspring

Is it me? Or I had no idea that the Capricorn ornament can actually be used as a dresser to access your storage? I thought it was JUST a statue..


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana

The villager plot pattern trick *crying*


----------



## Lightspring

I just found the difference between a greenhouse box and a flower display case, thought they were the same


----------



## candxur

I'm not sure if it's a new thing from the update or not but villagers can hide behind palm trees on the beach when playing hide and seek??? I found margie and hamlet and I spent ages looking for ruby, I searched behind everything like 5 times. with like 2 minutes left I decided to try checking the beach, and there she was behind a palm tree


----------



## Nenya

JezDayy said:


> I didn't know a lot of cool things people mentioned on here!
> I particularly like the one where you dig a hole in front of an object you can sit on and fall into the hole when you land on it like a pitfall. Having fun laughing to myself while I do this over and over  (the fact that the music stops makes this even funnier for me lol)



Thank you! I've read all of these but forgot to try this one...it is funny. Also, it's pouring rain in Elenrast, so I am watching for the hole to fill up while my mayor is still in it!


----------



## freshmanmayor

I didn't know that the smoke coming out of the villagers' houses can be different and that the lazy villagers bow instead of wave when you leave their house


----------



## Nenya

I didn't know that about the lazies! I also just found out that the cabana series can be customized with gold ore. It's beautiful!


----------



## Noir

Honestly, I had realized after the longest time that you can shake a tree with a bug net equipped. I assumed it was the same with Animal Crossing Wild World, and so, I never could figure it out. And then, I saw someone do it on a let's play on youtube. My mind was so hard core blown, I nearly threw my tv out the window.


----------



## CaramelCookie

I just found out today that if a villager is having a birthday party and you attend with different characters, the invitee will be different every time! I just assumed they'd invite their best friend, but looks like it's actually the player's character's best friend who comes??


----------



## Milky-Kitten

I recently found out that villagers make special comments on things when the tarantula is near! I heard the scuttling while I was talking to Merengue after she'd made a remark about it!


----------



## Cheremtasy

Okay I don't have anything that too me a while to learn out of the top of my head but omg I just skimmed through this whole thread and definitely learned a few things haha xD


----------



## walnut

I almost had my entire fossil collection complete before i realized you could donate more than one item at a time...


----------



## pastellrain

When reeling in the fish, I didn't know that you had to press A only once. I thought you repeatedly had to keep mashing the A button.

I used to make my character eat turnips, because I was too young to figure out what that boar who sold them to me was jabbering about. But hey, I was 7 years old.

I used to think the biggest fish in the game was the width of the entre river.

I thought there was only one pelican lady at the post office, and sometimes she was mean and sometimes she was nice

I thought your character could get sick if they went out in the rain without an umbrella.


----------



## katielizzabeth

Moonfish said:


> I just learned the other day that if you have 3 bridges built that your villagers won't suggest new bridge pwps. So that evening I spent doing the diving trick with Murphy trapped between his and his neighbors house was just torture for both of us!



I didn't know this! thanks so much you saved me and my sister so much time


----------



## Lightspring

I had no idea that this item existed until now: x


----------



## Kitsey

Villagers can water dandelions! I assumed they were like weeds and that villagers would just ignore them, but I saw Bella watering one today. It was unexpectedly cute haha.


----------



## pft7

candxur said:


> I'm not sure if it's a new thing from the update or not but villagers can hide behind palm trees on the beach when playing hide and seek??? I found margie and hamlet and I spent ages looking for ruby, I searched behind everything like 5 times. with like 2 minutes left I decided to try checking the beach, and there she was behind a palm tree



Just anecdotal but I swear I remember villagers hid behind palm trees before the update. Everytime I played hide and seek I think I had one on the beach.


----------



## ExpertaEnNada

This thread is GOLD. LIKE. REALLY. THANK YOU SO MUCH!


----------



## HHoney

pft7 said:


> Just anecdotal but I swear I remember villagers hid behind palm trees before the update. Everytime I played hide and seek I think I had one on the beach.



Definitely- They definitely hid in the palm trees before the update! 
It happened to me many times with villagers I had before the update


----------



## 50m4ra

Isabella's name is Isabelle? My whole world view is changed

- - - Post Merge - - -



MonsterMaddie said:


> I just found out you can hit and break open rocks with an axe haha. It would be cool if you could sharpen up a frayed axe with a rock!


To be clear there these rocks randomly spawn each day ( unless the rock from yesterday is still there ) then on brake you'll get a ore


----------



## Nenya

I just discovered on a thread here that you can set the town tune to random instead of using the original or making one of your own. Sounds like it from the OP of the thread, but not sure yet if that means it plays a different tune every hour...

#2. More about music. Been meaning to add here that I thought my DS sound was going bad for about two weeks until I finally paid more attention to the raspy sound I was hearing...only in the room with the lily record player! It's the player making that authentic old record player sound!


----------



## RandomPlayer

Nenya said:


> I just discovered on a thread here that you can set the town tune to random instead of using the original or making one of your own. Sounds like it from the OP of the thread, but not sure yet if that means it plays a different tune every hour...


It sounds different each hour and every time you enter/exit a home.


----------



## Mayor of Uncia

I found out yesterday that the host can save the game during player visits. :0 my mind was blown! It's a big help, really, because me and my bff's play time keeps getting interrupted by network problems.


----------



## HappyTails

I noticed that villagers say 'Itch Itch' when they have a flea on them instead of their usual catchphrase.


----------



## Jadeth

I'm not sure if this is 100%, but it sure seemed like it. Perfect fruit count as the garbage/items on the ground stopping you from getting perfect town. I mean it makes sense, but I had always thought that since they were fruit(not rotten or anything) they were an exception. Might sound dumb, but I thought I'd share.


----------



## Pancake225

freshmanmayor said:


> I didn't know that the smoke coming out of the villagers' houses can be different and that the lazy villagers bow instead of wave when you leave their house



Wow! I didn't know that until you said it.
That's a very nice little detail. I definitely have to check it out.


----------



## tweety21

I discovered recentily that you can sit on the rock, I didn't know that, but some of my villagers say that it's possible and I tried ahah


----------



## Pancake225

I didn't know that there is a such thing called "TBT" bells.
It's honestly a neat feature but I don't think I'm going to use it since I'm not into online virtual goodies.


----------



## EvieEvening23

HappyTails said:


> I noticed that villagers say 'Itch Itch' when they have a flea on them instead of their usual catchphrase.



They also sometimes yell "NO MORE" which has spooked some players in the past.


----------



## Lackadaisy

Jadeth said:


> I'm not sure if this is 100%, but it sure seemed like it. Perfect fruit count as the garbage/items on the ground stopping you from getting perfect town.



Does anyone know off the top of their head how many items can be on the ground before it impacts the perfect town status? I've gotten the status and kept it with a few things (including fruit baskets!) several times


----------



## lilbear

Twisterheart said:


> I didn't know that once you caught the fish, you didn't have to keep pressing A. For years, even before New Leaf, whenever I would catch a fish I would repeatedly hold down on the A button because I thought you would lose your fish if you let go.


 omg my entire fishing life is a lie o I would slam my thumb on the A button and not let go


----------



## Anactoria

The fishing thing.
And (since ACNL is my first AC game) that cedars only grow in the north part of town. RIP 20x cedar saplings


----------



## moonphyx

Wolfie said:


> This isn't that major, but I just discovered that you can tell what clothes will be sold tomorrow at Able Sisters by looking at what Sable is working on.



i didnt know this, thats such a clever thing to add to the game. i guess for some time i didnt know you could avoid bees by entering a building, i had spent weeks just running around hoping to outrun them cx


----------



## Nenya

moonphyx said:


> i didnt know this, thats such a clever thing to add to the game. i guess for some time i didnt know you could avoid bees by entering a building, i had spent weeks just running around hoping to outrun them cx



Hi, maybe you would like to know the easiest way not to get stung by bees: press start, then save and continue. Presto, bees are gone!


----------



## Giddy

Nenya said:


> Hi, maybe you would like to know the easiest way not to get stung by bees: press start, then save and continue. Presto, bees are gone!



omg thank you for this, I don't nor can I outrun bees to people's houses, thanks XD This is a life saver, though it is sweet when one of the villagers give me medicine, don't wanna buy it myself.


----------



## Nenya

Lackadaisy said:


> Does anyone know off the top of their head how many items can be on the ground before it impacts the perfect town status? I've gotten the status and kept it with a few things (including fruit baskets!) several times



Everything you've always wanted to know about perfect town status: 
http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/perfect-town-guide


----------



## zekrom03721

I never knew that once you got a bite while fishing that you could hold down the button. Ever since Wild World I've done speed taps and its worked but now that I know I can just hold the button down, it's been a lot easier to fish


----------



## 50m4ra

In july, after playing since 2015, learned you can store designs by talking to mable


----------



## Nenya

I just discovered that if you put two beds side by side your character can roll from one bed to the other. Haha, everyone needs to know this, right?


----------



## Hsn97

I only just realised the other day that if you jump off a bed or bench directly into a hole that your character falls into the hole like they would with a pitfall. I don't know why this surprised me but it did haha


----------



## ctar17

Saying a villager's name in the megaphone when they're right next to you scares them and makes them sad.  Accidentally did this to Kitt yesterday.


----------



## 5cm/s

zekrom03721 said:


> I never knew that once you got a bite while fishing that you could hold down the button. Ever since Wild World I've done speed taps and its worked but now that I know I can just hold the button down, it's been a lot easier to fish



ma'am, i've got big news for you! you don't even need to hold down :') just tap A and you've caught it

- - - Post Merge - - -



ctar17 said:


> Saying a villager's name in the megaphone when they're right next to you scares them and makes them sad.  Accidentally did this to Kitt yesterday.



if you have high friendship with them, they don't get angry- they get all excited to see you! it's a good way to check frienship, if you're okay with maybe angering villagers with lower friendship levels


----------



## Lackadaisy

Flowers change just ever so slightly in color after being watered. Just noticed this with my red carnations - they had a more orange hue


----------



## primandimproper

This one seems like it should be sort of obvious, but I didn't know until recently that giving your villagers perfect fruit instead of regular fruit would raise your friendship level more.


----------



## sn0wxyuki

Not something old but due to my long absence and finally update, I just realized Nook offer a new expansion: the secret storage!!! Which I only discover *AFTER* I sold off most of my collection which I thought of not keeping due to lack of storage space (DAMN!).

- - - Post Merge - - -



Anactoria said:


> The fishing thing.
> And (since ACNL is my first AC game) that cedars only grow in the north part of town. RIP 20x cedar saplings



I almost forgot about this and thought "why don't I plant cedar all over the town and build them as fence instead of normal sapling, last time? Now I remember my reason lol


----------



## Shayden

i didnt know two things until this week - you can only have 12 bushes in a row and cedars only grow on the top half of town


----------



## CinnamonCrab

Well, reading this thread I just learned that amiibos don't ping to move out.

A blessing and a curse. I have I think 3-4 amiibo move-ins. I wish there was an option to let them move out without replacing them with someone else who won't ever move.


----------



## 5cm/s

CinnamonCrab said:


> Well, reading this thread I just learned that amiibos don't ping to move out.
> 
> A blessing and a curse. I have I think 3-4 amiibo move-ins. I wish there was an option to let them move out without replacing them with someone else who won't ever move.



hi! good-ish news! they CAN move out, it just takes longer than normal bc they are less likely to ping. i think nintendo just reasoned, "if they scanned in this villager, they must really want them" and made the mechanics so that the amiibo villager was less likely to want to move. i've had amiibo villagers ping to move out, so no worries about stagnancy!


----------



## CinnamonCrab

5cm/s said:


> hi! good-ish news! they CAN move out, it just takes longer than normal bc they are less likely to ping. i think nintendo just reasoned, "if they scanned in this villager, they must really want them" and made the mechanics so that the amiibo villager was less likely to want to move. i've had amiibo villagers ping to move out, so no worries about stagnancy!



ANOTHER NEW THING I LEARNED TODAY!!
Thank goodness. Don't get me wrong, I love who I chose to move in... but I don't need them forever, you know?


----------



## 5cm/s

CinnamonCrab said:


> ANOTHER NEW THING I LEARNED TODAY!!
> Thank goodness. Don't get me wrong, I love who I chose to move in... but I don't need them forever, you know?



i totally gotchu  i love the villagers i've scanned in, but i know there'll come a time when i want to change things up in town bc i've gotten too used to my villagers :')


----------



## Keldi

I just noticed:
Villagers will clap when watching fireworks 
If you end a multiplayer session, your character waves goodbye at the gate


----------



## pizzapie44

i didn't even know i could talk to villagers until i was well into the game (about 300 hours.) i thought they were just there for no reason! i really feel stupid now haha


----------



## ArtsyDreamer

I never really noticed until I created a male side character, but apparently male and female characters have slightly different mouth shapes:


----------



## Snooty

That when a villager pings you, they will return to their normal conversation if you don't answer them within a couple seconds. So much for watching them dance.


----------



## Becca617

I didn't know you could shake trees while holding a fishing rod/net lol.


----------



## LillyofVadness

dizzy bone said:


> I didn't know you could jump off the cliff if you are wearing a wetsuit, mainly because I never owned one until recently because I was traumatised at how bad I was at deep sea diving.



Wait, wait, wait... you can??

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH MY GOSH YOU CAN

- - - Post Merge - - -



Becca617 said:


> I didn't know you could shake trees while holding a fishing rod/net lol.



I'm pretty sure that was added in the Welcome Ammibo update, you can now shake trees with anyone one-handed tool (i.e anything but the axe or shovel)


----------



## dizzy bone

Just learned this from reading another thread, but I had no idea you could change the gyroids in club lol. I guess I never tried going on the stage (or past shrunk for that matter, because I only go down there to listen to his dumb jokes).


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Becca617 said:


> I didn't know you could shake trees while holding a fishing rod/net lol.



Part of the welcome amiibo update ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

I know a lot about this game, so I don't think there is anything I don't know :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bubblebeam said:


> Speaking of tarantulas, did they make anyone else jump when they first saw them? It actually startled me seeing it the first few times in Wild World. It was just this big black thing that lunged at you really quickly out of the blue. Not expecting it, I was knocked out the first time and my face was like O_O.



When I was new to the game, when I started it up and came out of my house, there was a scorpion crawling around me.....in my flowers.....I don't remember what I did, but i think I went into my house or reset.


----------



## Sukibri

I didn't know you could talk into the megaphone. I tought you needed to press A and go down with the circle pad and It'll call a random villager. I was sitting here and wondering why it didn't work.


----------



## Bcat

I didn't know how to get the sepia and black and white filters on your tpc for the longest time


----------



## Nicole.

I wasn't aware that you could sit on rocks after the Amiibo update was released and it took me by surprise when my mayor accidentally sat on one as I was moving her around. Thought it was a glitch.


----------



## Bcat

Ok I learned just now that when you're choosing where to place your house as a new character you can place it where a pwp is!
 Tom Nook says something like: "we'll need to tear down a public works project, but if that's okay with you we can get started." and he'll tear down the pwp and put your house plot there.


----------



## sn0wxyuki

TheGreatBrain said:


> Mines kind of stupid. It took me over a year to discover that you could refurbish with a shirt or dress. It's stupid, because there's a clothing option given, but for some reason I thought it had to be clothing that you designed yourself. Boy did I have fun refurbishing with a bunch of different shirts, after my silly brain  figured it out.



Thanks! Cause I also jusy learn this from you! I same thought that there is no way to refurbish clothes LOL

- - - Post Merge - - -

This is something I must share! Ain't new but people who doesn't know it very useful!

I learned the that villagers will never plot their house and ruin any of your pattern ever since the update and yes is true! I created a new character(as someone teach) then go ahead and place pattern randomly at every spot so there won't be huge empty area then I only left 3x3 spot that I want Poppy to move in. DONE IN ONE SHOT! She moved in to the exact spot I want her to be! Both happy and excited feeling! Is very useful tip and I wish everyone know about this cause resetting plot is really....

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nicole. said:


> I wasn't aware that you could sit on rocks after the Amiibo update was released and it took me by surprise when my mayor accidentally sat on one as I was moving her around. Thought it was a glitch.



Huh? I thought we always can? I didn't even notice it couldn't before lolol


----------



## Vintage Viola

For the longest time, I didn't know that the paper in the island shop was a club tortimer application. I thought it was some kind of special stationary or something. I didn't realize it until I finally googled how to go to CT lol, which I feel dumb for looking back.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I didn't know for about 2 years since I got the game back in 2013, that you can have 31 pwps, as long as you don't demolish the bridge that you got from the start.


----------



## Strawberryllama

Um....when you walk down a beach ramp, campsite, or dock you can trample flowers...


----------



## Giddy

Strawberryllama said:


> Um....when you walk down a beach ramp, campsite, or dock you can trample flowers...



I learnt that the hard way and destroyed a hybrid flower ;_;


I also didn;t know about the void, which you could get a villager from someone who came to your town. I only realised that when I came back here and began trading with people. Thanks XD hah


----------



## HappyTails

Just discovered about 2 seconds ago that you can carry dandelions!


----------



## Lozzybear

I didn't know that you could drag items in your inventory into the middle circle to drop them.. it drops stuff a lot quicker too. ;_;
I only found out last night by accident LOL


----------



## SleepyAvocado

Lol for the longest time I thought you couldn't get rid of stumps so I just never messed with my trees, ever...


----------



## WarpDogsVG

SleepyAvocado said:


> Lol for the longest time I thought you couldn't get rid of stumps so I just never messed with my trees, ever...



I remember thinking something similar about the GCN version. It felt like the world was totally immutable


----------



## NinelivesBobcat

pizzapie44 said:


> i didn't even know i could talk to villagers until i was well into the game (about 300 hours.) i thought they were just there for no reason! i really feel stupid now haha



Wait, how? I thought the game required you to talk to all the villagers? At least in the earlier games it did.


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms

I didn't notice you could search for specific items in your catalog until I watched a video earlier this year.


----------



## Ursaring

Since you can shake trees holding a bug net now, bees are super easy to catch. Just position your villager at 7 o'clock (imagine a clock face around the tree & stand where 7 is), as soon as the shocked reaction finishes press A and tah-dah ,  you caught yourself a bee!


----------



## Tiffany

I just found out that sometimes,rather than ask you to take an item to someone the villager will ask you to bring someone to them. I had Spork ask me to bring Gruff to his house(Spork was home at the time). I've never seen this before.


----------



## Blueskyy

Honestly the rafflesia


----------



## Pancake225

Omg I didn't know that you can plant money trees! I thought it's only for hackers.


----------



## fruityy

Ive just recently found out that you can skip Kapp'ns songs by pressing B a couple times, It always takes a while and I'm impatient so when I found out, I was so happy. Also Ive been playing acnl for 3 years and I found out 5 months ago that you can stack fruit, i feel like an idiot for not knowing these


----------



## HappyTails

That this game and having zero patience and a non existant attention span doesn't mix.


----------



## Mu~

I didn't know the default grass was triangular and that the triangular one was the only one that turned star shaped with snow


----------



## HappyTails

Mu~ said:


> I didn't know the default grass was triangular and that the triangular one was the only one that turned star shaped with snow


I thought circle was star snow


----------



## CaramelCookie

I just found out today that as long as at least one of your 4 characters isn't a member of club tortimer, the papers will always be sold at the island gift shop. The only way of opening the slot for another island item is making everyone a member, then the papers will stop appearing in the shop.


----------



## Rupleteaser

CaramelCookie said:


> I just found out today that as long as at least one of your 4 characters isn't a member of club tortimer, the papers will always be sold at the island gift shop. The only way of opening the slot for another island item is making everyone a member, then the papers will stop appearing in the shop.



Yikezas, that's why it's always there! I just assumed the third slot was only available when on Club Tortimer or something.


----------



## YunaMoon

That you can have more than one playable character in a town


----------



## snowo

I've been reading this thread and I feel like an addicted. I knew everything said here.


----------



## lulu112

For the longest time I had no clue that if you spoke to a villager from another town that was  in boxes ready to move you could ask them to move to your town until I joined the bell tree forums haha I can't believe I didn't figure it out earlier!!


----------



## yourlilemogirl

It took me at least a year to figure out that when you interact with the piggy bank, you deposit 1 bell each time! XD
Also I literally just found out by accident that when you walk you can run using L or R instead of pressing B! :0


----------



## Vonny

Last night I just noticed the throne has two weird faces and bodies on the sides


----------



## MoogleKupo

Took me forever to realize 3 things: 1 You can place items on bridges, 2 You can place items on the slope down to the beach, 3 Bamboo shoots can stack like fruits...hate my life XD


----------



## zoshi10

For some reason, it took me like a full month to figure out how to stack fruit. I would always get frustrated with how little I could carry at a time but then I realized I was just an idiot


----------



## Nightstar

I only just recently found out you can jump off the cliff into the ocean if you have your wetsuit on.


----------



## Prisma

Nightstar said:


> I only just recently found out you can jump off the cliff into the ocean if you have your wetsuit on.




I've had this game since release and I didn't know that! I'll have to try it c:


----------



## blindPersecutor

I just learned while making shirts for my villagers that, when you're editing the color you're using, you can tap another and instantly go there. For years I thought you had to exit the menu and open it again...


----------



## mimituesday

i just learned if you switch clothes in the rain you splash!!!!


----------



## Dhar

Bubblebeam said:


> What are some things about AC:NL that took you years to discover? For example, I only just realized the colour palette can be customised when making a design. Like, each colour within the palette can be picked yourself. I assumed the same limitation as Wild World was in place all these years!
> 
> Also, for the longest time I thought, like a dolt, that bamboo was a PWP. Don't ask why.



I didn't know what hybrids were until like... 3 or 4 months ago? Haha. And, I've been playing this game for years.


----------



## galaxyp

I saw a gif of someone jumping off the cliff in a wetsuit on tumblr yesterday and I was like "what sorcery is this???"


----------



## Nenya

yourlilemogirl said:


> It took me at least a year to figure out that when you interact with the piggy bank, you deposit 1 bell each time! XD
> Also I literally just found out by accident that when you walk you can run using L or R instead of pressing B! :0



I didn't know either of these before your post! Can you get the bells out of the piggy bank again?


----------



## Sloom

I only just learned a few days ago that you can get a tan in this game. I thought you could pick skin colour somehow at the start or based on your Mii


----------



## ctar17

That Chevre and Bluebear were girls...


----------



## Hunnybuns

That you can wish upon a star in the game by pressing a when you see one.


----------



## SpookyMemes

I didn't know what hybrids were and I first got the game in 2013 lmao. I also didn't know that the Town Hall, and Train station could be different colors! I ALSO didn't know that the Museum could be on the left or right side of your Main Street. Mine has always been on the left so I thought that was always how it was. When I started resetting, I wouldn't keep the town if the museum was on the right for me. I could have a perfect map and villagers, but if the museum was on the right, I wouldn't keep it.

I also learned that whichever direction your train comes in when you first make a town, that's also the side where your museum is going to be. So if you come in from the left, your museum is on the left, and vice versa.


----------



## Capeet

It took me way long to realize you can actually play the instruments, lol  I also didn't know that the totem poles make noises.


----------



## Nenya

I realized when Raskell started a really nice thread today about sharing Nooks Homes items with others, that I didn't even know you could go to another town and order home exteriors until a couple of weeks ago!


----------



## spicedb

Had this game for years but I had no idea you could jump into the ocean from your dock or a cliff while wearing a wet suit until very recently...


----------



## bcmii

Hah. When I first go the game in late 2014, I didn't understand the concept of perfect fruits. I found a perfect cherry and sold it. . .and literally over the next 2 years, I came across 0 perfect cherries on my trees. That's right 0. I was so maddd. Of course I didn't realise that it could grow a perfect cherry tree until a couple months later when I was reading a guide online. . .


----------



## CaramelCookie

Nenya said:


> I didn't know either of these before your post! Can you get the bells out of the piggy bank again?



They get deposited in your ABD, so you can retrieve them, but it'll take a trip to the post office.


----------



## SpookyMemes

I found out like two days ago if you hold down the L button while you walk, it makes you run lmao... I've been using it ever since


----------



## YunaMoon

Found out the same as Spooky

Also learned how running kills grass as well. Guess I will need paths eventually!


----------



## ashlif

I didn't know that you can replace villager's umbrellas. I wouldn't even know it because I never send umbrellas to my villagers.


----------



## Jellieyz

ashlif said:


> I didn't know that you can replace villager's umbrellas. I wouldn't even know it because I never send umbrellas to my villagers.



I didn't know that either, now I have to try that with all my villagers


----------



## Hyoon

I was messing around with the area around my town clock and







Seems like this happens every hour? I never knew the clock did anything really so that's pretty cute.


----------



## Lanstar

I was asked to post this... Somehow, there were cases where I was able to hit the money rock 8 times without too much mashing of the A button. Sometimes it was when I saw I had health luck. But other times, I noticed that I did so after drinking coffee from the Roost. I've tested it several times, and I can confirm: you'll hit the rock much quicker after you drink your coffee - in-shop or take-out!


----------



## EmGee

Just realized frog villagers don't use umbrellas during rain. Which, in Ribbot's case, seems like pushing one's luck


----------



## Yuzu

Recently found out that when you want a patterned tree stump you can swing the golden axe twice and the silver for the 3rd time only! I'd been doing three swings with the silver axe which is a waste since they break.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Definitely the fruit stacking, took me way too long to find out! Countless hours picking my fruit one by one and bringing them to re-tail... Also didn't know about patterned stumps for the longest time until I got one randomly and I was like, OH MY GOD A MAGIC TREE?!?! It also took me a while to figure out how to get hybrids to grow, and that wasn't until I found a guide tbh. I knew you needed the colors but I wouldn't leave any spaces so it took forever.


----------



## KnoxUK

I didn't find out till yesterday that salmons are cuaght at the base of the waterfall at the beach, (and I've been playing this game for like 3-4 years now.) :I


----------



## KnoxUK

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Definitely the fruit stacking, took me way too long to find out! Countless hours picking my fruit one by one and bringing them to re-tail... Also didn't know about patterned stumps for the longest time until I got one randomly and I was like, OH MY GOD A MAGIC TREE?!?! It also took me a while to figure out how to get hybrids to grow, and that wasn't until I found a guide tbh. I knew you needed the colors but I wouldn't leave any spaces so it took forever.



That sounds like a form of torture  Bet you were kicking yourself when you found out about the stacking, though


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

KnoxUK said:


> That sounds like a form of torture  Bet you were kicking yourself when you found out about the stacking, though



I really was. When I first started out I planted tons of trees because I wanted to get money, so it would take me forever to collect it all and if a furniture or coins fell I'd have to leave them because I needed to put in all of my fruit to sell... every few trees having to come back... it was really torture. And I didn't know you could use letters as storage either, so I would only use the few spaces in my pocket and holy cow... hours of my life down the drain.


----------



## KnoxUK

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I really was. When I first started out I planted tons of trees because I wanted to get money, so it would take me forever to collect it all and if a furniture or coins fell I'd have to leave them because I needed to put in all of my fruit to sell... every few trees having to come back... it was really torture. And I didn't know you could use letters as storage either, so I would only use the few spaces in my pocket and holy cow... hours of my life down the drain.



OMG, The letter thing too? I'd spend an hour or 2collecting fruit with the knowledge of the tips. I feel so sorry for you


----------



## meo

Never knew about the giant cloud season. 
Never knew about the waterfall thing someone just mentioned as well.


----------



## Jeannine

I never realized there's no music on the island when it rains 



EmGee said:


> Just realized frog villagers don't use umbrellas during rain. Which, in Ribbot's case, seems like pushing one's luck



Same!!!


----------



## HappyTails

I just discovered that I can save qr designs with Mabel and that I can just take the path designs I saved and just requip it without having to repath my entire town. Now that's convenient!


----------



## Jeannine

I had no idea you could switch out the four gyroids on the Club LOL stage! Naturally, when I found out, I changed them all to Brewsteroids


----------



## Aeikurin

I don't know if it's because it's fall right now so it's more obvious but....

I noticed recently that the non-fruit trees that are not cedar are a darker shade of green than the fruit trees, and it's so helpful when shaking trees if you have fruit trees that have had fruit picked off of them!

Also forgot to mention! After you give Pascal a scallop, if you search around, he'll be outside the boundary, and if you follow him long enough, you can watch him crack open the scallop and eat it!


----------



## Nenya

Aeikurin said:


> I don't know if it's because it's fall right now so it's more obvious but....
> 
> I noticed recently that the non-fruit trees that are not cedar are a darker shade of green than the fruit trees, and it's so helpful when shaking trees if you have fruit trees that have had fruit picked off of them!
> 
> Also forgot to mention! After you give Pascal a scallop, if you search around, he'll be outside the boundary, and if you follow him long enough, you can watch him crack open the scallop and eat it!



Omgosh, I am going to watch Pascal do that! I never knew that or read that anywhere! Thanks!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Jeanne2015 said:


> I had no idea you could switch out the four gyroids on the Club LOL stage! Naturally, when I found out, I changed them all to Brewsteroids



Mine are all poltergoids. It took me a long time too, I think Shrunk actually told me.


----------



## Nenya

Two days ago I discovered that I could get my items out of the island drop box in someone else's town!

Also two days ago that you have to go to the island with a visitor who wants to go. They can't go alone.


----------



## 707

Not years but beginners mistake: I sold all my perfect fruit & my unexamined fossils


----------



## Daysie

I thought I new almost everyting, but reading that you could see Pascal eating the scallop is something I did not know.


----------



## Voldecourt

It took me a while to learn, but you can change the music that plays in a villager's house if you send a letter with a new song in it. It doesn't always work, so sometimes you need to send it a few times!


----------



## HappyTails

Oh I found out a few days, by asking a question on here about grass shapes, that the snow also has shapes. I didn't know know that until I asked that question. And apparently circle grass is the favored because star snow or triangle sn-. I don't even know. I just didn't know snow also had shapes. That's pretty cool.


----------



## Jeannine

Today I learned that your normal native fruit trees can spawn a perfect one! Never seen it happen except at the start of the game.


----------



## CaramelCookie

Jeanne2015 said:


> View attachment 208629
> 
> Today I learned that your normal native fruit trees can spawn a perfect one! Never seen it happen except at the start of the game.



I knew it already since I sold my first perfect pear (beginner's mistake ;v and after like two months I found another in a normal pear tree. Good thing I shook them daily! I believe the more you shake/get new 3 fruit to grow, the higher the chances of getting a perfect one.


----------



## Jeannine

CaramelCookie said:


> I knew it already since *I sold my first perfect pear* (beginner's mistake ;v and after like two months I found another in a normal pear tree. Good thing I shook them daily! I believe the more you shake/get new 3 fruit to grow, the higher the chances of getting a perfect one.



Yeah, it's an honest mistake! I figured that's why they can spawn again


----------



## CaramelCookie

Jeanne2015 said:


> Yeah, it's an honest mistake! I figured that's why they can spawn again



Thank goodness they can! ;v;
I've got tons of perfect pear trees now, and haven't shaken a normal pear tree since... so the odds of finding that stay perfect one are very slim now. x)

- - - Post Merge - - -

* stray

Also, in my second town I was wiser and planted the first perfect apple right by my house where no one could move. Lesson learned ;v;


----------



## kuri

I just realized, if you have a custom piece of furniture with a *custom* QR and you only want to swap the QR with a different custom QR... Cyrus will do it for free and right away. WHAAATTT..


----------



## Nenya

Whoa, what are the odds of discovering that, I wonder? Good job! Thanks for sharing.

I discovered today that Kapp'n will do the Shrunk emotions with you!


----------



## Aeikurin

Nenya said:


> Omgosh, I am going to watch Pascal do that! I never knew that or read that anywhere! Thanks!



You're welcome! ^_^ It's really cute to follow him and watch 
I think I stumbled upon it one late night diving, I've done one too many of those nights xD


----------



## Alienfish

Pretty much everything... especially with all the new updates. But yeah had no idea you could sit on stones until I saw a friend do it in my town, I was wth when did they change that xD


----------



## squidpops

Nenya said:


> Whoa, what are the odds of discovering that, I wonder? Good job! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I discovered today that Kapp'n will do the Shrunk emotions with you!



what?! I had no idea kapp'n would do those, I have to try now omg


----------



## Thair

I honestly never really bothered with planting anything but fruit trees and I'm pretty unobservant in general - I only recently found out that you can't plant cedar trees in the lower half of your towns.


----------



## Vivienne

Not sure if mentioned (although with how long this thread is it probably was) I didn't know that you could plant trees and bushes without digging a hole first :0 I discovered it completely by accident lol. It saved SO MUCH TIME of time for me for trying to become a forest town!


----------



## Jeannine

Vivienne said:


> Not sure if mentioned (although with how long this thread is it probably was) I didn't know that you could plant trees and bushes without digging a hole first :0 I discovered it completely by accident lol. It saved SO MUCH TIME of time for me for trying to become a forest town!



I always forget I can do this! It's just instinct to dig holes first


----------



## CaramelCookie

Vivienne said:


> Not sure if mentioned (although with how long this thread is it probably was) I didn't know that you could plant trees and bushes without digging a hole first :0 I discovered it completely by accident lol. It saved SO MUCH TIME of time for me for trying to become a forest town!



I played for like one month or so before I discovered by accident you could plant FLOWERS without digging a hole first. Yes, I always used the shovel to plant them down ;v;
I still dig holes for trees, since that way you can control better where they'll go. With the flowers, if they go somewhere else it's easy to pick them up again.


----------



## ArtsyDreamer

Today I learned that if you're visiting someone's town, and there's people there that you're not friends with, you can add them as friends without even having to type in their friend code! They get added to your 3DS friend list and everything


----------



## Aeikurin

So Brewster hasn't been letting me work and I realized the other day: he does that (I think) because during October Jack shows up at the beginning and the game counts that as a holiday for some reason because I've noticed that even my mayor can't work. None of my characters can. Even on days there is NOTHING going on and it's not past 11 pm.

Can anyone else confirm this? I'm pretty sure it's because of Jack. I can't think of another reason...


----------



## katysu

Aeikurin said:


> So Brewster hasn't been letting me work and I realized the other day: he does that (I think) because during October Jack shows up at the beginning and the game counts that as a holiday for some reason because I've noticed that even my mayor can't work. None of my characters can. Even on days there is NOTHING going on and it's not past 11 pm.
> 
> Can anyone else confirm this? I'm pretty sure it's because of Jack. I can't think of another reason...


Yes its because of Jack being able to appear to all characters during this time - any you load up or make.
So for the first week in October no one able to work in the caf?, but you can still drink coffee.


----------



## CaramelCookie

katysu said:


> Yes its because of Jack being able to appear to all characters during this time - any you load up or make.
> So for the first week in October no one able to work in the caf?, but you can still drink coffee.



Oh, I see! So this is way I haven't been getting Redd or Gulliver too! I did get campers twice, but no other events... thank you for clarifying!


----------



## Maycee

I didn't know about the King Tut mask decreasing your luck (for a while i didn't understand luck at all, haha). I also didn't know that Cyrus will swap out a custom design on a piece of furniture that already has one immediately and for free.


----------



## Nenya

You know how you need to take your DS in your pocket or purse so it can record your steps on the pedometer to get coins to buy fortune cookies for prizes in Nooks store? NO, you don't!! Just sit in your chair with your DS at your home screen and simulate walking by gently tapping your DS back and forth on your upholstered arm of your chair. It only takes a few minutes to record two hundred steps for 2 coins. Haha! I wouldn't even want the coins anymore, but those puppy ornaments are so darn cute! I now have at least one in almost every room of my four characters houses...and I'm a cat person. LOL!


----------



## Giddy

Nenya said:


> You know how you need to take your DS in your pocket or purse so it can record your steps on the pedometer to get coins to buy fortune cookies for prizes in Nooks store? NO, you don't!! Just sit in your chair with your DS at your home screen and simulate walking by gently tapping your DS back and forth on your upholstered arm of your chair. It only takes a few minutes to record two hundred steps for 2 coins. Haha! I wouldn't even want the coins anymore, but those puppy ornaments are so darn cute! I now have at least one in almost every room of my four characters houses...and I'm a cat person. LOL!



oh ma days thank you so much I do not go out much


----------



## ravenblue

I started a second town recently and discovered that you can circumnavigate the first iteration of the Nookling shop. I run around it at least once every time I go onto main street since finding out I could do that. (No, it's nothing special, it's sort of like being able to cast your line into the pond by the museum, but I'm taking full advantage until Leif opens up shop )


----------



## Nenya

ravenblue said:


> I started a second town recently and discovered that you can circumnavigate the first iteration of the Nookling shop. I run around it at least once every time I go onto main street since finding out I could do that. (No, it's nothing special, it's sort of like being able to cast your line into the pond by the museum, but I'm taking full advantage until Leif opens up shop &#55357;&#56834



Oh, that's funny! I wonder how many people know about this one...I didn't. Thanks! I also wonder if I will remember this the next time I start a town. I just did a fresh start on my first town, so won't be actually starting from the beginning for a while, thankfully.


----------



## Iced_Holly

Just yesterday I found out that villagers can have second thoughts about moving if you say you want them to leave. I recently learned about the new character trick to get a certain villager you want, so I'm definetly a fan of that. Makes things so much easier.


----------



## Thair

I just found out that perfect fruit trees of any fruit except your native fruit won't grow in your town! There goes my plan of perfect apples in an orange town haha


----------



## Sweetley

ravenblue said:


> I started a second town recently and discovered that you can circumnavigate the first iteration of the Nookling shop. I run around it at least once every time I go onto main street since finding out I could do that. (No, it's nothing special, it's sort of like being able to cast your line into the pond by the museum, but I'm taking full advantage until Leif opens up shop &#55357;&#56834



Wow, I didn't know that.  That's a cool discovery you made! I always went straight into the shops and 
never paid so much attention to the main street at all to be honest. I will try it out one day when I start 
a new town.


----------



## ravenblue

Perry Berry said:


> Wow, I didn't know that.  That's a cool discovery you made! I always went straight into the shops and
> never paid so much attention to the main street at all to be honest. I will try it out one day when I start
> a new town.



I've been playing my digital for four years and never had a clue.  Randomly bought a cartridge last week, started up a new town and happened to see what appeared to be ample room to walk between Nookling Junction and the Able Sisters. Just kept walking until I'd come full circle around the Nookling shop.  Once Leif builds, that's the end of it, though.  I thought it was pretty cute.


----------



## squidpops

Just recently learned if you press A on the boxing bell item you're character will start swaying and punching lol


----------



## Nenya

I wonder how many people know that the Super Sea Snail quivers and sort of squeals when you press A in front of it? I would hardly know anything interacted if my grandson wasn't always asking, "Does it do anything, gramma?"


----------



## Bloobloop

Just learned that you can cut bamboo with an axe and it leaves like a stump thing behind. Always thought you had to shovel it up for some reason (?) Super dumb lol


----------



## HappyTails

Nenya said:


> You know how you need to take your DS in your pocket or purse so it can record your steps on the pedometer to get coins to buy fortune cookies for prizes in Nooks store? NO, you don't!! Just sit in your chair with your DS at your home screen and simulate walking by gently tapping your DS back and forth on your upholstered arm of your chair. It only takes a few minutes to record two hundred steps for 2 coins. Haha! I wouldn't even want the coins anymore, but those puppy ornaments are so darn cute! I now have at least one in almost every room of my four characters houses...and I'm a cat person. LOL!




This works. I'm sitting here watching anime and tapping my 3DS against my leg. Not walking, sitting. I don't walk 200 steps anywhere, unless I'm at the store XD


As of this post, my 3DS thinks I walked 631 steps therefore I have 6 play coins already. I feel like I'm cheating XD


----------



## BigMikey

Lol. Me too
I sit down, and shake my DS until it reaches 1000 (10 coins).


----------



## ravenblue

I've been playing New Leaf for four years and just noticed that the tulips brighten/lighten slightly in color when you water them. I tried the roses too, but couldn't detect the same change. Anyway, thought that was a neat detail


----------



## CaramelCookie

Bloobloop said:


> Just learned that you can cut bamboo with an axe and it leaves like a stump thing behind. Always thought you had to shovel it up for some reason (?) Super dumb lol



The "stump" is also different depending on which stage of growth you cut it, too!
If you cut on the first day, the stumps are thicker and all brown. The second day are half brown half green, and the third day/fully grown ones are completely green.


----------



## Mystic Pyro Freak

Less of a delayed realization and more of an "Aha!" moment, when you scan in villager amiibo cards and ask them to give you something, Wisp will always give you a random Timmy and Tommy item that's NOT in your catalogue yet! Same for most special character cards as well (The "got anything else?" option, naturally). Pretty nifty.

EDIT: I DID get a repeat item from Wisp today so I guess it's not the case every time, but I got new stuff more often than I got dupes so...I dunno?


----------



## ravenblue

Mystic Pyro Freak said:


> Less of a delayed realization and more of an "Aha!" moment, when you scan in villager amiibo cards and ask them to give you something, Wisp will always give you a random Timmy and Tommy item that's NOT in your catalogue yet! Same for most special character cards as well (The "got anything else?" option, naturally). Pretty nifty.



Good reason for me to start getting more serious about scanning then. Thanks for mentioning that.


----------



## Nenya

CaramelCookie said:


> The "stump" is also different depending on which stage of growth you cut it, too!
> If you cut on the first day, the stumps are thicker and all brown. The second day are half brown half green, and the third day/fully grown ones are completely green.



Sweet...did not know this! Thank you! The reason I keep this in my subscribed threads and look for new posts whenever I am on TBT!


----------



## Nenya

I found out only recently that you can't give these to other players (because they go off as soon as you put them on the ground and therefore I can't put them in my dream town) so I decided to go try to impress Isabelle...why don't you look impressed, Isabelle?




- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Becca617

Mystic Pyro Freak said:


> Less of a delayed realization and more of an "Aha!" moment, when you scan in villager amiibo cards and ask them to give you something, Wisp will always give you a random Timmy and Tommy item that's NOT in your catalogue yet! Same for most special character cards as well (The "got anything else?" option, naturally). Pretty nifty.
> 
> EDIT: I DID get a repeat item from Wisp today so I guess it's not the case every time, but I got new stuff more often than I got dupes so...I dunno?



wow! i just realized this lol. More of a reason for me to scan everyday then. Thanks!


----------



## Plum Pudding

I didn't know how to get the cafe exclusive gyroids.....


----------



## SpookyMemes

Mystic Pyro Freak said:


> Less of a delayed realization and more of an "Aha!" moment, when you scan in villager amiibo cards and ask them to give you something, Wisp will always give you a random Timmy and Tommy item that's NOT in your catalogue yet! Same for most special character cards as well (The "got anything else?" option, naturally). Pretty nifty.
> 
> EDIT: I DID get a repeat item from Wisp today so I guess it's not the case every time, but I got new stuff more often than I got dupes so...I dunno?



That's not true, at least for me it isn't. They always give me a robo-clock, it's so annoying


----------



## Spooky.

I had no idea until this morning that there was this blue squiggly looking eel that you could catch. I was totally shocked, but it was super cool.


----------



## toonafeesh

I never knew that each personality type will mention something about a rumour when no villager is thinking of moving out!


----------



## BigMikey

toonafeesh said:


> I never knew that each personality type will mention something about a rumour when no villager is thinking of moving out!



Two weeks ago, my villagers did the rumor thing, then Wolfgang pinged to move, the same day.


----------



## toonafeesh

I think it depends on the type of rumour they say, not just any random rumour :0


----------



## MelbaBear

This is so random, but I only just realised you can see Harvey's eyes through his glasses yeserday. He looks so different now I've noticed that!


----------



## BigMikey

Mystic Pyro Freak said:


> Less of a delayed realization and more of an "Aha!" moment, when you scan in villager amiibo cards and ask them to give you something, Wisp will always give you a random Timmy and Tommy item that's NOT in your catalogue yet! Same for most special character cards as well (The "got anything else?" option, naturally). Pretty nifty.
> 
> EDIT: I DID get a repeat item from Wisp today so I guess it's not the case every time, but I got new stuff more often than I got dupes so...I dunno?



I always get repeat items.


----------



## Dorian

I had a major realization last week and felt like an absolute moron for not knowing this five years ago. But with the attention span of a goldfish, I have forgotten what it was. I did have a cool experience the other day though where I planted a flower ON TOP of another flower! I had never seen that before or even knew it was possible. It was so weird, I took a pic of it with my phone.


----------



## CaramelCookie

Today I found out that if you drop a snowball on the river, it'll slowly go down all the way until it disappears, very slowly and realistically... they even go down the waterfall if you drop them close enough.
And, in case you're wondering, I didn't do any of this in purpose, lol. ;v;


----------



## ravenblue

I had no idea the island had an ABD machine until last week. I've been playing this game for four YEARS...


----------



## Nenya

ravenblue said:


> I had no idea the island had an ABD machine until last week. I've been playing this game for four YEARS...



Yeah, I have always wondered about that...what would we need to deposit or withdraw bells for on the island? I'm going to make a new thread...


----------



## michealsmells

Only a few weeks ago did I learn how to catch ants. I was really excited about it for whatever reason. Just have a rotten fruit on the ground and ants appear extremely commonly. I guess I never wanted rotten fruit on my ground cause that's gross.


----------



## John Wick

I'm ashamed to say I only just discovered you can stack 9 bamboo shoots, like you can with fruit. 

Never knew that!! ^_^


----------



## Sherbet

i never knew that you could reset a villager's greeting/catchphrase by reporting them as a problematic citizen in the town hall. i usually just put in random gibberish whenever they ask me for a new catchphrase, but later regret it because i always like their original catchphrase


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms

Took me a while to realise that the side your museum is on depends on what side your beach is on. I didn't even realise some people had museums on the opposite side until recently.


----------



## John Wick

Cherry-Blossoms said:


> Took me a while to realise that the side your museum is on depends on what side your beach is on. I didn't even realise some people had museums on the opposite side until recently.



In Main Street? 
I had no idea about that either. 
I thought it was always to the far right.


----------



## CutsceneLogic

Today I found out that if you take an item with a custom pattern to Cyrus, and choose to switch to a different custom pattern, he'll do so right then and there.  No 30 minute wait!


----------



## John Wick

CutsceneLogic said:


> Today I found out that if you take an item with a custom pattern to Cyrus, and choose to switch to a different custom pattern, he'll do so right then and there.  No 30 minute wait!



You can do it without Cyrus. 
Just copy the new pattern to where the pattern the item is using is. ^_^


----------



## Halloqueen

I've been playing New Leaf for years but only last month learned that you can put your own gyroids up on stage for DJ K.K.'s performances at Club LOL. I probably never discovered this because I'm not as interested in the weekday performances compared to the Saturday night K.K. Slider performances where you can actually acquire a song from him. I likely never would have found out if I didn't happen to see a post about it on the forums.


----------



## John Wick

I had this is another topic, but it fits here as well. ^_^ 

I discoverd the other day by experimenting, that the round cushion can be placed on the small wooden box seat. 
It look great, and you can still sit on it! ^_^


----------



## primandimproper

For the longest time, I did not know you could catch tuna in-game. I just thought you couldn't catch it because the overall game is based off Japan. *Shrugs*

Oh, I also just found out Kicks had an Amiibo RV.


----------



## TheDuke55

I already knew this for a year or so, but it wasn't until then that I realized it was possible...if someone is sitting on a bench (or anything else) you can dig a hole on any side and they'll fall into it like a pitfall. I just assumed my friends would be trapped on the bench until I buried the holes.


----------



## John Wick

TheDuke55 said:


> I already knew this for a year or so, but it wasn't until then that I realized it was possible...if someone is sitting on a bench (or anything else) you can dig a hole on any side and they'll fall into it like a pitfall. I just assumed my friends would be trapped on the bench until I buried the holes.



I never knew that! 
Will definately be doing that!


----------



## Nenya

I discovered not long ago that the best way (imo) to take a great picture of any room in the mayor's house is to take it while in the "move the furniture around" mode (what is that called, anyway?). You can see the entire room and every item. You can even change the perspective by rotating the room for the very best shot. Course, your mayor can't be in the photo, then, so there's that...


----------



## Mystic Pyro Freak

So I guess I was just lucky when I kept getting new items from Amiibo scans, as a lot of people in here haven't had the same luck. So aha moment disproved. XP

THIS, however, I can back up. I'm not sure if it's because I've bought a lot from Redd over my time playing or not, but he's started selling me his authentic paintings at a discount! A WHOLE 10 BELLS off the original price! I suppose that's Redd's version of generosity. lmao

Also, through my "Buyer Beware!" quest, I found another way to differentiate counterfeit art from authentic art. He sells the former at a slightly cheaper price than the latter. Though when I say slight I MEAN slight. 3900 bells compared to the aforementioned 3910. Again, not sure if this is because I've bought from him a lot over the 6 months I've been playing or whatnot. Feng shui, maybe?


----------



## Livvy

I've only been playing one year, but one thing that took me a while to notice was that during the day you could tell if someone was home if there was smoke coming out their chimney. (Despite almost no one having a fireplace )


----------



## Hopeless Opus

TheDuke55 said:


> I already knew this for a year or so, but it wasn't until then that I realized it was possible...if someone is sitting on a bench (or anything else) you can dig a hole on any side and they'll fall into it like a pitfall. I just assumed my friends would be trapped on the bench until I buried the holes.



okay whaaaat? this is stupidly clever. now i want to torture all my friends lol


----------



## John Wick

I didn't know until today that the plain looking donut stool can be customized to look like an actual donut! 

I changed the pipe to black, and changed the seat to a strawberry, and a chocolate donut stool!


----------



## Lilacs

Harvey?s name sounds like ?RV? ??
Can?t believe I never caught onto that lol

Also I never realised how much profit you could make off the stalk market because I was always too afraid to try. Definitely would?ve made paying loans off for my first town a lot easier -_-


----------



## LadyRainb

Paolo the elephant. Saw him in a dream town. I don't mind if he moves into my own town! 
http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Paolo

There are a lot of new villagers introduced in New Leaf that I haven't seen in-game.


----------



## maplecheek

Jon_Snow said:


> I didn't know until today that the plain looking donut stool can be customized to look like an actual donut!
> 
> I changed the pipe to black, and changed the seat to a strawberry, and a chocolate donut stool!



Wow this is great. Now I wish I had a donut stool!


----------



## John Wick

maplecheek said:


> Wow this is great. Now I wish I had a donut stool!



It's a pretty common item! 
$1600 from T&T!


----------



## WarpDogsVG

Oh my god now I want a whole house full of donut stools


----------



## Nenya

I'm glad you are sharing your refurbishing discoveries, Jon. Thank you! It's an aspect of the game I hope to explore thoroughly "someday".


----------



## John Wick

Nenya said:


> I'm glad you are sharing your refurbishing discoveries, Jon. Thank you! It's an aspect of the game I hope to explore thoroughly "someday".



I've found many items that can be customized that aren't on any lists. 
Basically, I take any item that looks interesting, to see if Cyrus can do anything with it. ^_^ 

There are a ton of items that can't be refurbished that I really wish, could be. 

Unless they update NL again, there's not much chance of that.


----------



## Dracule

Jon_Snow said:


> I've found many items that can be customized that aren't on any lists.
> Basically, I take any item that looks interesting, to see if Cyrus can do anything with it. ^_^
> 
> There are a ton of items that can't be refurbished that I really wish, could be.
> 
> Unless they update NL again, there's not much chance of that.



There have been a good handful of items that I thought, “ oh, that could totally be refurbished!” Then, I find out from Cyrus that it can’t. (?༎ຶོρ༎ຶོ`)

I tend to google thoroughly for items I want to refurbish and what options I have for them so I don’t waste time waiting for it to be ready.


----------



## John Wick

MorinoKirii said:


> There have been a good handful of items that I thought, “ oh, that could totally be refurbished!” Then, I find out from Cyrus that it can’t. (?༎ຶོρ༎ຶོ`)
> 
> I tend to google thoroughly for items I want to refurbish and what options I have for them so I don’t waste time waiting for it to be ready.



That's what I do, but a lot of lists are out of date. 
There are a lot of items that can be refurbished now, that couldn't be before the update.


----------



## Dracule

Jon_Snow said:


> That's what I do, but a lot of lists are out of date.
> There are a lot of items that can be refurbished now, that couldn't be before the update.



True, true :>. At least there’s plenty of options!

~

On another note: one thing I didn’t know about until last month was that there are different shapes in a town’s grass. Not that it really does anything for me since I cover my ground up with paths. ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## PrincessBetter

That Cyrus could make you a music box out of a giant clam shell and a KK song.. I used Kk Steppe and it sounds so pretty


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER

lolz those emotes are funny certain ones work on vill. (I do this a lot)
Didn't know what that scorpion sting you you will know it meant
Scorpion & Trantula span point (found it )

Yea the villagers on beances, tree stumps, rocks this happens a lot
slepping on a bench/tree stump/ rock
If somebody request it or that personality likes it they will sit on near it


Yea I thought grrrr I placed it here so where could it be Police Station but if you have too much stuff that wont fit i keep forgetting to leave and go back in :-/ i had to go in 3x once


----------



## Kuu_

The insect in the gound. I was always wondering "where does that sound come from ?!" And I eventually noticed the more you walk the more the sound gets louder. I was very surprised to see it coming out after I used my shovel !


----------



## maplecheek

Kuu_ said:


> The insect in the gound. I was always wondering "where does that sound come from ?!" And I eventually noticed the more you walk the more the sound gets louder. I was very surprised to see it coming out after I used my shovel !



What insect is that? What does it sound like? 

Is it a winter bug?  

I don't think I have ever caught it...


----------



## ravenblue

maplecheek said:


> What insect is that? What does it sound like?
> 
> Is it a winter bug?
> 
> I don't think I have ever caught it...



It's a mole cricket. It kind of sounds like a low pitched cicada, maybe? They come out starting in November and last until April or May.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I didn't realize Brewster commented on things villagers say while you're having a conversation with the villager. It was funny to see Brewster's reaction when Timbra suggested he serve breakfast and lunch.


----------



## Ceremonials

I just learned that you can 'wish' on the shooting stars during meteor showers like a week ago


----------



## Nenya

ravenblue said:


> I didn't realize Brewster commented on things villagers say while you're having a conversation with the villager. It was funny to see Brewster's reaction when Timbra suggested he serve breakfast and lunch.
> 
> View attachment 213666



Is that real?! Whoa, I have never seen him interact like that! Guess I should spend more time in the coffee shop!


----------



## ravenblue

Nenya said:


> Is that real?! Whoa, I have never seen him interact like that! Guess I should spend more time in the coffee shop!



Yes, it's real! That's the first time I've ever seen it myself.


----------



## maplecheek

So, I just realized how to get beans from Harvey. 

You just have to "heya harv" a bunch of times, maybe 5-10 times and he gives you beans to feed the birds.

If you throw beans at villagers, their eyes get big for a second when they get hit.

It's pretty fun!


----------



## maplecheek

Forgot to mention: you have to talk to Harvey when he is feeding the birds to get the beans*


----------



## TheyBeenHere

I didn't know about animal crossing puzzle league til yesterday. >_>


----------



## Moon Witch

i didn't know that cyrus was doodling reese 'til just now :O

so sweet! :3


----------



## John Wick

I only just found out by trying, that when you're diving, you can save in the water. ^_^


----------



## Bluebellie

I didn?t know you could dive off the dock :O


----------



## thisistian

Cedar saplings can only grow in the top half of your town.


----------



## Nenya

Jon_Snow said:


> I only just found out by trying, that when you're diving, you can save in the water. ^_^



That's so good to know! Thanks, hon! (No, that's not a typo...well, you call me "my dear.") LOL


----------



## Shayreep

not sure if this counts but when i first started playing my game, id be on the beach and snowballs would randomly roll of the cliffs above and freak me out, like was my game haunted or what lol
i eventually realized later on it was dung beetles


----------



## lilmarshal

I only just realised how to catch ants, and that you can reset a villagers catchphrase by reporting them as a problematic citizen!


----------



## Gashlycrumb

I tried plot resetting for the first time today, and I only just realized you can change the time with Isabelle on the menu screen....I've deleted towns before so I should have seen the option, but I guess my brain just blanked it out because messing with time settings always made me nervous, haha.


----------



## John Wick

I recently found out (to save space as well) you can store a fully dressed mannequin in your drawers!


----------



## vulpixel

This thread is great, I've learned so much.
Not a practical tip, but I just realized Isabelle's name is a pun because her head looks like a bag of bells. (Is a bell...)


----------



## Lemonsky

I had no idea that cherry trees would have cherry blossoms during springtime before I saw a picture of the blossoms somewhere. Now I just can't wait for spring.


----------



## ElderPlops

When I first started, I had no idea you couldn't plant trees too close to the edge (I press the "B" button nonstop whenever someone is talking). For the longest time, I keep thinking, "Which one of these villagers are purposefully digging up all of my trees?!" I was so angry! Then a friend came to visit my town and was like, "Stoooooooooooop! These will die blah blah blah." Lesson learned. I lost many trees before I found out...


----------



## toonafeesh

I only found out the other day that your character will start to box when you interact with the judge's bell! It's sooo cute ;__;


----------



## John Wick

toonafeesh said:


> I only found out the other day that your character will start to box when you interact with the judge's bell! It's sooo cute ;__;



Aw, coolies. 
I didn't know that either! ^_^


----------



## Nenya

To toonafeesh and Jon, (and anyone else, haha), here is a tip with a little story.

My grandson gave me my first copy of New Leaf. When he would watch me get a new item, he would ask, "Does it do anything, gramma?" When I let him play he would go around checking everything, to see if it did anything. I learned from him to do the same thing, and I seldom forget now. So I knew about the bell...it is cute and coolies!


----------



## John Wick

Nenya said:


> To toonafeesh and Jon, (and anyone else, haha), here is a tip with a little story.
> 
> My grandson gave me my first copy of New Leaf. When he would watch me get a new item, he would ask, "Does it do anything, gramma?" When I let him play he would go around checking everything, to see if it did anything. I learned from him to do the same thing, and I seldom forget now. So I knew about the bell...it is cute and coolies!



Kids can teach us a lot! ^_^


----------



## ElderPlops

Nenya said:


> To toonafeesh and Jon, (and anyone else, haha), here is a tip with a little story.
> 
> My grandson gave me my first copy of New Leaf. When he would watch me get a new item, he would ask, "Does it do anything, gramma?" When I let him play he would go around checking everything, to see if it did anything. I learned from him to do the same thing, and I seldom forget now. So I knew about the bell...it is cute and coolies!



Ha, this is totally my wife. She's very, very thorough. Oftentimes she'll know more than me... even though I've been playing longer. She's gotten so much cool stuff just by carrying items she doesn't really want and interacting with villagers. Unlike me. I just sell everything or put everything away. Now I pick one or two items that I don't really care for in case anyone pings me for a trade


----------



## Loubelle

I didn't know you could pick your town map for the longest time T^T too late now xD Also, I didn't know that black cosmos and purple pansies existed until somewhat recently '-' Lol


----------



## Nenya

ElderPlops said:


> Ha, this is totally my wife. She's very, very thorough. Oftentimes she'll know more than me... even though I've been playing longer. She's gotten so much cool stuff just by carrying items she doesn't really want and interacting with villagers. Unlike me. I just sell everything or put everything away. Now I pick one or two items that I don't really care for in case anyone pings me for a trade



Omgosh, I'm more like you, but what a great idea, I'm going to do it, too! Thanks!


----------



## ElderPlops

Nenya said:


> Omgosh, I'm more like you, but what a great idea, I'm going to do it, too! Thanks!



Totally!!! I haven't been as lucky as my wife, but getting close. After like 2 days, Truffles gave my wife a rice cooker! I'm like, wth! All I get are random t-shirts that I would never, ever wear!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Loubelle said:


> I didn't know you could pick your town map for the longest time T^T too late now xD Also, I didn't know that black cosmos and purple pansies existed until somewhat recently '-' Lol



Ha, worst, I didn't realize it was the same 4-5 maps that Rover kept cycling through until you either pick one or start over. After the second go-around, I'm like, wait a second... -_-|| lol


----------



## lars708

I didn't know how people got hybrid flowers on their islands for the longest time. You cannot grow them obviously, but you can bring one per visit, per player (for a maximum of 4 per visit) by wearing one as headgear. You will still have it on once you arrive and if you take it off you can plant it on the island!


----------



## Moon Witch

i didn?t know you could use the marshmallow chair as a table until i accidentally put a stained glass lamp on one while decorating 

has this always been possible or did they add it in the update?


----------



## Nenya

lars708 said:


> I didn't know how people got hybrid flowers on their islands for the longest time. You cannot grow them obviously, but you can bring one per visit, per player (for a maximum of 4 per visit) by wearing one as headgear. You will still have it on once you arrive and if you take it off you can plant it on the island!



Okay, I didn't know this one! But, duh, right? Whoopee, blue flowers on my island! Thank you!

I took a blue pansy there today...


----------



## John Wick

I have my island covered in hybrids. 
It looks better than my town! 

I was lucky enough to get a special stump too (longhorn beetles spawn on them).


----------



## Amy-chan

I didn't know that you could spill coffee and lose your balloons when you trip for a long time.


----------



## Gashlycrumb

Moon Witch said:


> i didn’t know you could use the marshmallow chair as a table until i accidentally put a stained glass lamp on one while decorating
> 
> has this always been possible or did they add it in the update?




I believe this is from the Welcome Amiibo update! Stools now function as little tables as well as seating. It's a nice touch right?

I just realized you can arrange your emotes list by picking them up and dragging them. I can't believe I never tried before; all my fav ones are on my second page!


----------



## SnakeEater

I've been playing NL on and off since mid-2015, but only yesterday did I discover Pav? and the feather-catching spectacle.


----------



## ArtsyDreamer

lars708 said:


> I didn't know how people got hybrid flowers on their islands for the longest time. You cannot grow them obviously, but you can bring one per visit, per player (for a maximum of 4 per visit) by wearing one as headgear. You will still have it on once you arrive and if you take it off you can plant it on the island!



You can bring double that many if you also carry a rose in your mouth!


----------



## AndroGhostX

I am actually relearning everything again, as I haven't played the game in 2 years, which is nice. I get to play the game at a slower pace then I did years ago. I have a funny little action that happened to me when I started playing. So I had forgotten how to pick an item up and I kept pressing "a" instead of "y". I even tried touching the screen lol.


----------



## AccfSally

I don't know if it's still in the game (because of the update): If you visit a dream town that was set during Bunny Day, when you shake a tree..a tree egg will fall out of it (but it's completely random).


----------



## Bluebellie

I didn’t know you could plant 1k in the ground to make regular saplings!!!


----------



## Nenya

Bluebellie said:


> I didn?t know you could plant 1k in the ground to make regular saplings!!!



Wait! What? I didn't know this either! Thanks, I love how you learn something new every day...


----------



## AndroGhostX

Nevermind lol


----------



## squidpops

So apparently you can choose how you want your coffee at the Roost??? At least to an extent, today Brewster let me choose how much sugar I wanted in my coffee, and afterwards it gave me a nice message along the lines of "blanket of warmth and sweetness".

That's pretty..._coo_! (lol) I wonder if it's because I've worked for him alot? Not sure if you can choose other factors at times but I would imagine so!


----------



## Sweetley

I just realized that since the Welcome amiibo updated, the TVs in villagers houses are now 
switched off permanently? If I remember correctly, they were always on when you enter
the house. And now it's the opposite. Kinda weird and I like it when they where on if you
ask me.


----------



## DivaBlueGirl

This is more so just a creepy little thing I noticed, with the kangaroo villagers, their joey is an exact clone of the kangaroo. They blink at the same time, smile at the same time, look shocked at the same time and do the same emotes


----------



## Nenya

DivaBlueGirl said:


> This is more so just a creepy little thing I noticed, with the kangaroo villagers, their joey is an exact clone of the kangaroo. They blink at the same time, smile at the same time, look shocked at the same time and do the same emotes



I love this thread...never noticed that one!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Perilouise said:


> I just realized that since the Welcome amiibo updated, the TVs in villagers houses are now
> switched off permanently? If I remember correctly, they were always on when you enter
> the house. And now it's the opposite. Kinda weird and I like it when they where on if you
> ask me.



Not sure about this one...I believe I have seen villagers TV's on since the update. Sometimes I go shut them off, lol. Going to visit a couple of villagers am I now...

- - - Post Merge - - -



squidpops said:


> So apparently you can choose how you want your coffee at the Roost??? At least to an extent, today Brewster let me choose how much sugar I wanted in my coffee, and afterwards it gave me a nice message along the lines of "blanket of warmth and sweetness".
> 
> That's pretty..._coo_! (lol) I wonder if it's because I've worked for him alot? Not sure if you can choose other factors at times but I would imagine so!



Yes, I had to check it out, and he gave me a choice, too! Coo...Thank you


----------



## Sherbet

1- you can do emotions when you're in the water
2- you can prevent jellyfish from stinging you by acting out an emotion


----------



## Imbri

Gashlycrumb said:


> I just realized you can arrange your emotes list by picking them up and dragging them. I can't believe I never tried before; all my fav ones are on my second page!



I have mine all in alphabetical order, because I'm a nerd like that.


----------



## pidge

I only recently learnt that if you trip up in AC;NL while holding a balloon iT FLOATS AWAY.


----------



## Bluebellie

I didn?t know there was a sneak mode to catching bugs!


----------



## Khaelis

I didn't know about the diving trick until recently. Has been making PWP hunting so much easier...


----------



## Nenya

Sherbet said:


> 1- you can do emotions when you're in the water
> 2- you can prevent jellyfish from stinging you by acting out an emotion



Knew #1
Did not know #2-thanks!


----------



## CaramelCookie

Recently I went to main street while my gate was open and noticed that the light on the photo booth (next to the museum) was red instead of green like usual!I didn't try entering, but I suppose that means you cannot take a new pic to the TPC while the gates are open. Never knew that!


----------



## DivaBlueGirl

Imbri said:


> I have mine all in alphabetical order, because I'm a nerd like that.



I have mine in a weird order. It starts with the happy ones to the neutral ones to the sad ones then the angry ones


----------



## Lemonsky

For some reason I kept thinking that an item must be wrapped using the wrapping paper before it can be added into a letter. Then I later discovered that it's not actually necessary.


----------



## Nenya

Oh, dear, is my face red.  Today, as I was looking through my mayor's catalog at Nooks and marking off the tops he has, and still needs, in Moridb, I finally realized why the villagers are always giving me, and everyone else, tops. How many tops would I have cataloged if they hadn't given me probably hundreds? There are 491 tops...I like far less than that, can't even guess how many. So they are actually helping us fill our catalogs! What a DUH that I never thought of before!


----------



## Charlottie

SlayPositive said:


> I didn't realize until just a few minutes ago that you can fish in the pond next to the museum c:



oh my gosh that's so cute...


----------



## Nenya

Bluebellie said:


> I didn?t know there was a sneak mode to catching bugs!



That was the first thing my grandson, 8, taught me when he introduced me to New Leaf. I have no idea how/where he learned it!


----------



## Bluebellie

Nenya said:


> That was the first thing my grandson, 8, taught me when he introduced me to New Leaf. I have no idea how/where he learned it!



I’ve been catching bugs the wrong way for years!


----------



## LuxxyLuxx

Bluebellie said:


> I’ve been catching bugs the wrong way for years!



care to explain lol? (I think I might be doing it the wrong way)

I didn't know I could re-order things from the catalog.


----------



## Nenya

LuxxyLuxx said:


> care to explain lol? (I think I might be doing it the wrong way)
> 
> I didn't know I could re-order things from the catalog.



Bluebellie is talking about "sneak mode," she calls it. While holding your net, come up to a bug on a tree a little bit close. Then hold down the 'a' button, and your character will very carefully approach the bug in a sort of crouch position. When you are in the right place, let go of a, and the net swipes up the bug.


----------



## BambieTheMayor

I think the Nooks explain how to sneak (or maybe the villagers do?) when you purchase the net/hold the net if it's a villager. That may be where Nenya's grandson learned it.


----------



## TheDuke55

I don't know if this is well known or not, but I found out like maybe a week ago or longer. Anyway sometimes the villagers will follow you if they're going to your house or their house for a visit request. If you scream their name in the megaphone (while they're in your company) they'll do the shock emote, but won't get angry or upset. Everything will just go back to status quo every time you do it.


----------



## vvindows98

i didn't realise that when birds are sitting on the noticeboard, it means there's a new message!! ive been playing this game for ages but i only just worked that one out omg
i also didn't know that you can only grow cedar trees in the top half of your town, i found that out the hard way


----------



## LuxxyLuxx

Nenya said:


> Bluebellie is talking about "sneak mode," she calls it. While holding your net, come up to a bug on a tree a little bit close. Then hold down the 'a' button, and your character will very carefully approach the bug in a sort of crouch position. When you are in the right place, let go of a, and the net swipes up the bug.



Ah yes, thought there might have been another way , because some of those bugs are hard to get even when sneaking. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



BambieTheMayor said:


> I think the Nooks explain how to sneak (or maybe the villagers do?) when you purchase the net/hold the net if it's a villager. That may be where Nenya's grandson learned it.



Yes, I know how to sneak, thought there might have been another way as well, IE Tips and tricks.


----------



## Nenya

BambieTheMayor said:


> I think the Nooks explain how to sneak (or maybe the villagers do?) when you purchase the net/hold the net if it's a villager. That may be where Nenya's grandson learned it.



Good guess, but he couldn't read two years ago, lol. I'm pretty sure he learned it by trying and pushing buttons. You know how kids are with buttons...they don't know that "buttons aren't toys!" Probably because we give them all kinds of toys with buttons, right?

- - - Post Merge - - -



LuxxyLuxx said:


> Ah yes, thought there might have been another way , because some of those bugs are hard to get even when sneaking.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Yes, I know how to sneak, thought there might have been another way as well, IE Tips and tricks.



There is a trick that I used to use that was very helpful. (I read this online before I knew TBT existed.) On the island, grab a shell, go up to a tree, gauge where to stand to snag a bug (in sneak mode the top of your net should be just near *the bottom of* the fruit), drop the *shell* right there. Use the *shell* as a guide to know how close to get w/o scaring the bug away. Start sneak mode a ways before you reach the shell...obviously? Another tip is to watch the bug; if it starts to move around, you stop for a second or two until it settles down, then continue. Hope this helps you catch a lot more bugs!

You won't even need these after a while. It will all come naturally...those pathways in the brain, you know.

_Good grief, where were the pathways in my brain when I wrote this? Must have been the middle of the night. I just made another correction; see bold words._


----------



## DivaBlueGirl

Nenya said:


> There is a trick that I used to use that was very helpful. (I read this online before I knew TBT existed.) On the island, grab a shell, go up to a tree, gauge where to stand to snag a bug (in sneak mode the top of your net should be just near the top of the fruit), drop the fruit right there. Use the fruit as a guide to know how close to get w/o scaring the bug away.



Oh my gosh you have no idea how helpful that is!! Whenever I swing my net it's always at the wrong angle and then I get annoyed because I spent ages carefully sneaking up on them. Definitely going to do this next time! Though, I don't really go beetle hunting anymore ever since I sold my town.


----------



## Nenya

DivaBlueGirl said:


> Oh my gosh you have no idea how helpful that is!! Whenever I swing my net it's always at the wrong angle and then I get annoyed because I spent ages carefully sneaking up on them. Definitely going to do this next time! Though, I don't really go beetle hunting anymore ever since I sold my town.



Please note the change I made about *the top of the net at the bottom of* the fruit! Sorry!


----------



## AndroGhostX

Something I rediscovered... I'm redoing my house and I was refurbishing an item, well I forgot that if you have a guest over you can't pickup the item as Cyrus will be sleeping! So it made me chuckle a bit as I had forgotten and the idea of it is pretty funny imo.


----------



## krystillin

vvindows98 said:


> i didn't realise that when birds are sitting on the noticeboard, it means there's a new message!! ive been playing this game for ages but i only just worked that one out omg
> i also didn't know that you can only grow cedar trees in the top half of your town, i found that out the hard way



What do you mean that cedars can only grow at the top of the town?!?!?!?


----------



## tiffanistarr

I didn't know until recently, that when you play an instrument a villager has in their house, they will smile and clap after your performance.


----------



## John Wick

Today, I sat on the round cushion, and it makes a noise! 

YES! 
Tis a WHOOPEE cushion! LOL ^_^


----------



## Darby

I just found out that the Lovely phone in Flora’s house actually works...


----------



## AndroGhostX

I just realized certain sound effects in the game. For instance, the sound effect when a person opens or closes their gates in the open gates msny and the squishy noise when you walk on grass while it is raining!


----------



## MapleSilver

When someone convinces a villager in boxes to move to their town, their house will be left vacant with a sign saying "Moved out." I just assumed they stayed the rest of the day.


----------



## Ghostkid

That you can stack the mail paper only if its the same type and it has less than 4 in a stack


----------



## John Wick

Ghostkid said:


> That you can stack the mail paper only if its the same type and it has less than 4 in a stack



I didn't know that either! ^_^


----------



## Mayor Kera

I had no idea you could have a town map with only one pond until recently. I thought you had to have at least two. I was able to find a nice map with only one pond for my new town, Dollhaus.


----------



## AccfSally

Jon_Snow said:


> Today, I sat on the round cushion, and it makes a noise!
> 
> YES!
> Tis a WHOOPEE cushion! LOL ^_^



Your character must had bad luck that day, I think with furniture.
That's why it made that sound, when it usually doesn't.


----------



## John Wick

AccfSally said:


> Your character must had bad luck that day, I think with furniture.
> That's why it made that sound, when it usually doesn't.



I have several scattered around, and my female alt sat on it, and it kept making the sound with all of them. 

This round cushion -> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Why would it be bad luck? 
Made me laugh. ^_^ 

Edit: I went to my alt's house just now as Jon Snow, and they made no sound, so I loaded my female alt, and it definately makes a very audible sound with her.


----------



## katysu

These noises on certain chairs & cushions - may have something to do with feng shui:
From Liquefy's faq on game faqs:
Place green items near or on the south (bottom) walls to:
- decrease the probability of embarrassing sounds when sitting
Place red items near or on the east (right) walls to:
- decrease the probability of embarrassing sounds when sitting
Among several other advantages. 
Curiously it doesn't seem to include yellow feng shui.

The operative word being 'probability'  cos I make sounds when I sit on say the froggy chair, even tho I have high feng shui!   

Not sure about the bad luck aspect, haven't checked it out. I love this game but to some extent its almost like a sandbox game for me. Tho if I had someone taking hybrids/whatever, I'd be really upset. 
Things I've not realised, many, discover something new many times, but can't think of any to add.


----------



## Toulousie

Ghostkid said:


> That you can stack the mail paper only if its the same type and it has less than 4 in a stack



Wait, that's possible? Okay, that's something I didn't knew, good to know!

I found out a while ago that some villagers on bug off try to catch bugs on trees or flowers by 
creep up to the bug and then wait for a moment. They also make that shocked face when the 
bug escapes/ fly away, which it's kinda funny. I never pay attention to this, probably because I 
don't play so often when it's bug off in my town and when I saw this by random, I was kinda
surprised about it.


----------



## John Wick

I don't use FAQ's, especially the one mentioned. 

The sound from my round cushions is hilarious!


----------



## AndroGhostX

Found out today that if you order a house modification in Nooks Homes, then time travel back a day (or any day in the past), order something in Nooks Homes on that day as well, the following day you will have 2 new house modifications done to your house. I'm sure if you went back x number of days, max is 6 with how many modifications there are in each category of house customizations, then on the next day forwards there would be 6 new modications to your house!


----------



## jvgsjeff

I just learned (after testing them out) that only one of Gulliver's 30 exclusive items can be customized at Re-Tail. It's the matryoshka--the Russian dolls. The lady dolls can be changed into gentlemen.


----------



## John Wick

AndroGhostx said:


> Found out today that if you order a house modification in Nooks Homes, then time travel back a day (or any day in the past), order something in Nooks Homes on that day as well, the following day you will have 2 new house modifications done to your house. I'm sure if you went back x number of days, max is 6 with how many modifications there are in each category of house customizations, then on the next day forwards there would be 6 new modications to your house!



Only if you order something that isn't currently being done. 
Going back actually makes it so you have to wait longer. Well, until the next day anyway. 
May as well go forward.


----------



## Darby

Everyone knows that putting two single beds side by side makes one big bed you can roll over right? If not, now you do.


----------



## jae.

Today I learned what happens when a holiday coincides with a planned event like a Fishing Tourney. Isabelle stands outside Town Hall instead of in the town square, and she even has extra dialogue about it ("Because of the Fishing Tourney today, I was afraid no one would even remember Shamrock Day...") Kind of neat that they planned for that inevitable eventuality!


----------



## Nenya

Bumping this thread cause it's valuable information for newbies and seasoned players alike.


----------



## Valzed

I didn't know:

A) Mannequins can't be shared with alts
B) If you're running while holding a balloon on a day where you have bad luck that you could trip which will make you lose the balloon
C) You can't change your alts (or your own) eye color until 14 days after they move in


----------



## PugLovex

I just figured this out a few months ago.

Apparently if it is around a villager's bedtime, you can follow them to their house and watch them go inside and go to sleep lol


----------



## Lemonsky

Today I found out that giant stags exist. They look quite similar to the miyama stags that I didn't know that they were a different kind of bug, a rare one even.



PugLovex said:


> Apparently if it is around a villager's bedtime, you can follow them to their house and watch them go inside and go to sleep lol


That's such a neat thing to know, now I'm curious to check it out.


----------



## betta

I was looking for this thread lmao 
but I found out that when your best friend goes online, you get the message " I am online!" & i thought they were messaging me to let me know that they're online but apparently not LOL I felt dumb as hell ;;


----------



## beetlepurple

It took me quite a while to find out how people got ores instead of money when hitting a rock. I always thought it was fake until I noticed somebody doing it with a silver shovel, then I knew how to. It took me about 2 years to figure that out lol ;w;


----------



## meggtheegg

I know everyone probably knows Isabelle's name is a pun for is a bell and that her hair/head looks like a sack of bells (I just remembered this a few days ago tho) but I just realized today as I was going to set a spot for a PWP that she jingles when she walks


----------



## Ryumia

I just found this out... today. Apparently... There is a way to get the approval rating much faster. Just have to save and quit then go back into the game. :T 'Cause sometimes it works to get new villager requests. If I only knew this much sooner... Would of made the process less frustrating for me.


----------



## uwuraraka

I didnt know that you could dive in the ocean in your town, I thought you could only dive at the island!! I felt so dumb when I found out I could do both haha..


----------



## Nenya

meggtheegg said:


> I know everyone probably knows Isabelle's name is a pun for is a bell and that her hair/head looks like a sack of bells (I just remembered this a few days ago tho) but I just realized today as I was going to set a spot for a PWP that she jingles when she walks



Another thing I didn't know...I am going to listen for her jingle...thanks! 

PS This thread has passed the one year anniversary of it's original post by Bubblebeam.


----------



## Mayor Kera

rominadelle said:


> I didnt know that you could dive in the ocean in your town, I thought you could only dive at the island!! I felt so dumb when I found out I could do both haha..



For those who may not know, you can also dive off the cliff straight into the ocean if there is enough overlap; you don't have to dive off the dock or wade into the water at the shoreline.


----------



## Dorian

SophieLeaf said:


> Omg haha that makes total sense, but I didn't know that either. I've been wanting someone to request the zen bridge!
> 
> Something else I didn't know until recently is if you place an item on the plaza and the next day Redd or Katrina set their tent on top of it, the item will end up at the police station. That was a huge lifesaver after I lost a handful of items I had just purchased off here!



I NEVER knew that!! Thanks for the info!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I only learned a few days ago that if you find Leif sleeping in town and wake him, he will give you a hybrid flower bag?? It has never happened to me, I have never found him sleeping and I have sixteen towns and been playing since Day One.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh I have two! I didn't know for the longest time that if you don't hold your net, the tarantula and scorpion WILL NOT attack you! I used to avoid summer nights from intense fear of being attacked. Then I learned they won't attack you if you walk without your net. Once you see them, equip your net, but walk slowly and they will stand still in attack position but not attack. Then BOOM, they are caught.

The second one is that if you shake trees while holding your net you don't have to run to catch bees. When a hive falls you automatically will face the hive. Snap down your net and BOOM, bee caught.

Those are the two I things I didn't know


----------



## Nenya

push


----------



## StaleCupcakes17

That if you trip youll lose your balloon and coffee and that your villagers can stand you up


----------



## MapleSilver

StaleCupcakes17 said:


> That if you trip youll lose your balloon and coffee and that your villagers can stand you up



Interesting, I've never seen a villager do that before. Are there any videos?


----------



## CaramelCookie

MapleSilver said:


> Interesting, I've never seen a villager do that before. Are there any videos?



If you set a time to meet a villager in your or their houses and your gate is open at said time, the visit will not happen. If you speak to the villager later, they'll say they "forgot". 
Also, lazies are always 3 minutes late to the set hour. If you go outside and speak to them between the set time and the set time + 3 minutes, they'll also say they "forgot" the visit.


----------



## Valzed

I didn't know that when you're in your inventory that if you put your stylus on an item and drag it to the "ground" in the picture of your person that the item will be automatically dropped on the ground. I've been wasting time selecting an item, waiting for "Put on ground" to pop up and hitting that to put items on the ground. This is waaayyyy faster & easier!


----------



## MapleSilver

Different villagers have different shapes of smoke rising from their chimneys when they're home. I only noticed it when I saw Cherry and Alli's houses next to each other.


----------



## GemmaTheJewel

Mine is *Stupid Time* I didn't know that you can give Cyrus a full set of dino bones and get a mini sculpture. I learned this yesterday, I think?


----------



## Raayzx

I realized Leif is the only character with moving fingers! or is it just me?


----------



## Underneath The Stars

LMFAO I just found out today that once you open the present from a letter, you can already place or put it on, put on wall basically whatever without pressing that back button.


----------



## DistressedSpace

I never knew you could 'wish' on a 'shooting star' during the meteor showers. Like It's honestly so adorable and makes my heart melt whenever I see it, it's so adorable. 

I also didn't know about getting beans. You just talk to Harvey when he's feeding the birds and he'll give you a box. It's so cute watching the litter birds fly down and peck at them. It's even cuter running through them and scaring them all away.


----------



## Barnabus_i_am

So, I knew about K.K. playing KK Birthday for you on the Saturday before your birthday (or on your birthday if it happens to fall on a Saturday). 

However, what I did _not_ know until recently was that if you go to Club LOL on your birthday and it is not a Saturday, meaning DJ KK will be there, DJ KK will play KK Birthday for you then too! I happened to go on my birthday and noticed that he played that song every few minutes, usually right after your town tune plays and a picture of you appears.


----------



## Nenya

I had completely forgotten about his playing Happy Birthday for the mayor! Thanks! Didn't know about the rest, either. Cool!

- - - Post Merge - - -



DistressedSpace said:


> I never knew you could 'wish' on a 'shooting star' during the meteor showers. Like It's honestly so adorable and makes my heart melt whenever I see it, it's so adorable.
> 
> I also didn't know about getting beans. You just talk to Harvey when he's feeding the birds and he'll give you a box. It's so cute watching the litter birds fly down and peck at them. It's even cuter running through them and scaring them all away.



I love scaring the birds away while Harv is feeding them. Wait until they are all on the ground and he stops throwing seed for a bit. His reaction is priceless.


----------



## Stackhouse

I saw a villager pull out a weed. 
I didn't know they did that.


----------



## UnwrittenTale

Paperboy012305 said:


> I didn't know for about 2 years since I got the game back in 2013, that you can have 31 pwps, as long as you don't demolish the bridge that you got from the start.



I demolished my original bridge because it didn't match... ;-; Guess there's no way out of that, huh?

(Perusing this thread learning all random facts about NL.)


----------



## dimicrow

That Isabelle's hair jingles when you walk with her.....idk how I didn't notice


----------



## UnwrittenTale

Dorian said:


> I NEVER knew that!! Thanks for the info!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I only learned a few days ago that if you find Leif sleeping in town and wake him, he will give you a hybrid flower bag?? It has never happened to me, I have never found him sleeping and I have sixteen towns and been playing since Day One.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh I have two! I didn't know for the longest time that if you don't hold your net, the tarantula and scorpion WILL NOT attack you! I used to avoid summer nights from intense fear of being attacked. Then I learned they won't attack you if you walk without your net. Once you see them, equip your net, but walk slowly and they will stand still in attack position but not attack. Then BOOM, they are caught.
> 
> The second one is that if you shake trees while holding your net you don't have to run to catch bees. When a hive falls you automatically will face the hive. Snap down your net and BOOM, bee caught.
> 
> Those are the two I things I didn't know



Hybrid flower bag? ;o; is this like if he's there about the weeds and you pluck them all before you wake him?


----------



## Livvy

Maybe someone already said this, but I found out yesterday, that if you have already laid out all your paths, and then you decide you want to change your path pattern - you don't have to manually erase the tiles and then manually lay all the new tiles in their place. You can just drag the new pattern on top of the current pattern and click "copy" and it'll change all those paths automatically. This is a HUGE time saver. I had no idea, until I accidentally did it to one of my patterns yesterday. lol Not sure if this is common knowledge, but it was new to me.


----------



## Imbri

rominadelle said:


> I didnt know that you could dive in the ocean in your town, I thought you could only dive at the island!! I felt so dumb when I found out I could do both haha..



If you stand on a cliff above the water, you can press A and you will jump off the cliff into the water.


----------



## Snooty

That when you push a lucky cat, sometimes they will meow! It scared me when I first heard it!


----------



## Athelwyn

I didn't realize for a long time (about the first year the game was out) that you can press a button to interact with a face standee. I thought you just pushed up on the d-pad to change the view. I wondered how other people seemed to be closer to the standee than I could get, and how they were making faces while using it. Later I figured out that the reason I never knew this is that I would constantly walk around with a shovel or other tool in my hand, so even when I would push the button, I wasn't interacting with the standee.

I'm extra glad I finally figured it out, because the standees are some of my favorite patterns to make.


----------



## purple_vixen

Stackhouse said:


> I saw a villager pull out a weed.
> I didn't know they did that.



I saw that with my own eyes for the first time today. Thanks, Olaf. 

I didn't know that I couldn't wake Gulliver whilst my town gate was open. I got so frustrated that I asked my friend to have a try. Which was never going to work.


----------



## Eternity

Moonfish said:


> I just learned the other day that if you have 3 bridges built that your villagers won't suggest new bridge pwps. So that evening I spent doing the diving trick with Murphy trapped between his and his neighbors house was just torture for both of us!



Time to knock down a bridge... dammit. I never knew this. Thanks for sharing! 
I've been waiting for the wooden bridge to be suggested for ages.


----------



## Mayor Kera

If you press on the Mouth of Truth when it's inside a house, bad things happen to good people. 

I may have known this in the GC days (my strategy guide mentioned it), but it freaked me out when I saw it happen in my mom's house.


----------



## Halloqueen

It is possible that I encountered this in the past and simply forgot it, but just a moment ago I was visiting The Roost caf? and one of my Snooty villagers was sitting at the counter. She said that she sometimes wishes the caf? offered meals like breakfast or lunch. There was then a conversation between her and Brewster where Brewster said he only knows how to make coffee and she responded that she was just joking. I don't know if other villager personalities have the same potential for conversations with Brewster, but it was neat to see considering they usually just invite you to sit down or make some other one-line comment.


----------



## Ghostlyembryo

That if you do Isabelle's tutorial you can get a watering can


----------



## Mayor Kera

ZombifiedHorror said:


> It is possible that I encountered this in the past and simply forgot it, but just a moment ago I was visiting The Roost caf? and one of my Snooty villagers was sitting at the counter. She said that she sometimes wishes the caf? offered meals like breakfast or lunch. There was then a conversation between her and Brewster where Brewster said he only knows how to make coffee and she responded that she was just joking. I don't know if other villager personalities have the same potential for conversations with Brewster, but it was neat to see considering they usually just invite you to sit down or make some other one-line comment.



Smugs can also have these conversations with Brewster.


----------



## Underneath The Stars

ZombifiedHorror said:


> It is possible that I encountered this in the past and simply forgot it, but just a moment ago I was visiting The Roost caf? and one of my Snooty villagers was sitting at the counter. She said that she sometimes wishes the caf? offered meals like breakfast or lunch. There was then a conversation between her and Brewster where Brewster said he only knows how to make coffee and she responded that she was just joking. I don't know if other villager personalities have the same potential for conversations with Brewster, but it was neat to see considering they usually just invite you to sit down or make some other one-line comment.



Just the other day, Mashal was actually offering to treat me (AHHHH!!) and he ordered food for me & Brewster said something about only selling coffee too.


----------



## Halloqueen

Another new thing I noticed a moment ago. I've had Lucha for some time but decided to move him out of the town he's in to invite someone else in, both because his house was in an awkward spot and because the newcomer would fit the theme of the town better. Somehow I never encountered this little tidbit until he was in boxes, but apparently sometimes if he's mistaken about something his eyes will form into x's as if he was in a cartoon and was knocked out. The specific context here being that he accidentally packed his coat for special occasions in the same box as the rest of his clothes and he considered it a faux pas. I say mistaken since that's the same emotion as the Mistaken one you can get from Dr. Shrunk.


----------



## Keepitcosmic

if you shake a tree and a bee hive falls down, hit start and save + continue and the bees will be gone. alternatively, beehives will not drop if your gate is open.


----------



## Emberlyn

Moonfish said:


> I just learned the other day that if you have 3 bridges built that your villagers won't suggest new bridge pwps. So that evening I spent doing the diving trick with Murphy trapped between his and his neighbors house was just torture for both of us!



I didn't know this! I have three bridges, but they are the cobblestone bridges and I wanted a different one. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ILikeFroakies

Moonfish said:


> I just learned the other day that if you have 3 bridges built that your villagers won't suggest new bridge pwps. So that evening I spent doing the diving trick with Murphy trapped between his and his neighbors house was just torture for both of us!



I had no idea about this as well. No wonder why I couldn't get other bridges requested since I built 3 cobblestone ones straight away for ease of access


----------



## Luna Moonbug

i have benches in my town and i see them sit on it all the time...even a tree stump i forgot to dig up after cutting it down...so cute lol


----------



## Underneath The Stars

EvilPika123 said:


> I had no idea about this as well. No wonder why I couldn't get other bridges requested since I built 3 cobblestone ones straight away for ease of access



I haven't built the 3rd bridge I feel like for so long now, hoping to get a suggestion.. still none. So you're both not missing out much


----------



## Luna Moonbug

i didn't know when you scan reese's amiibo...wisp will be in re-tail and can't give you the turnip price for that day....he's pretty cute...


----------



## Mayor Kera

"A "glitch" is known where digging up a fossil during a chase will "freeze" the scorpion. After enough time has passed, the scorpion will stop chasing and resume wandering around." 

- http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Scorpion


----------



## Euphy

I didn't know we could skip kappn's songs by mashing B. It has been 2,5 years, hurts to think all the time I wasted so far


----------



## MayorQuinn

That you can sell your stuff in Re-Tail for the highest price possible by multiplying your base price by 4 and subtracting 1 Bell!!!


----------



## kigut

I didn't know for the longest time that trash bin furniture was actually really good. Before, I'd just bury rotten oranges and dig them up again, but being able to throw them out is so much easier.


----------



## abella-chan

After looking through some of this thread; I had no idea items displaced by the tents would go to the police station ;;o ;;
Ended up losing a few gold tools at the time in my old village, and some other items//


----------



## The Prince

I just found out one of the bugs I was missing was a fly, I had no idea how to get one so I had to look it up. I've had ACNL since 2013. ;;;


----------



## Underneath The Stars

abella-chan said:


> After looking through some of this thread; I had no idea items displaced by the tents would go to the police station ;;o ;;
> Ended up losing a few gold tools at the time in my old village, and some other items//



Items displaced by the tents?


----------



## orchidflesh

For some reason, I thought paths were a PWP, instead of being made by yourself, or scanned through a QR Code on placed on the ground. I also didn’t even understand the purpose of qr codes, so I have no idea I could make my own wallpapers, customize furniture, place designs anywhere I wanted to, or wear qr outfits. Definitely a pitiful moment for me to remember ;n; I also thought time traveling was only for hacked systems, for the longest time, so that’s probably where my irrational fear of TT-ing comes fro, even though I _know_ it can’t corrupt your game, I guess I just fear I’ll lose my dreamies in the process?? Who knows. I also didn’t know dream towns were pretty much an exact carbon copy of your town, and thought it was a second town you created in the dream suite and customized however you wanted. Big ol dumb mistake that was.


----------



## Aeikurin

The text displayed when you catch a butterfly fish is different for the mayor and residents!

For the mayor it'll say: As mayor, welcome to my pockets!
for a resident it'll say: Keep flying, fishy!

I JUST noticed this yesterday when I was playing on my secondary character and caught a butterfly fish XD


----------



## UnwrittenTale

My sister just told me this now, but hermit crabs won't appear unless you actually _walk over_ the blue shells on the beach, and they pop right out. Blew my mind. :'o


----------



## Enny156

The better way to catch bees (imo). I've always followed this guide: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iFLU0sVv3k but it's much easier to catch the bees before they leave the beehive. I started doing this a couple of days ago and it has worked everytime!


----------



## Lemonsky

I just recently found out that the music in the T&T Emporium changes in the evening.


----------



## Mayor Kera

Courtesy of Tumblr:

animalcrossingqrdesigns:

Guys

I just realised

In New Leaf, snowman items sell for 8888 Bells.

There are four types snow people in New Leaf.

THE NUMBER LOOKS LIKE THE WHOLE FAMILY

☃︎☃︎☃︎☃︎

(via f---yeah-animalcrossing)


----------



## Nenya

Underneath The Stars said:


> Items displaced by the tents?



abella-chan means that if you leave items on the ground near your town tree where Redd, the fortune teller, and special events tents get set up, the items will be displaced by the tents.  I learned this the hard way, too.


----------



## Tomoe Hotaru

I found out today that town tunes have a purpose....
After trying to make one in WW I couldn?t figure out if the tune is played anywhere or in any other way visible to visitors, so I never did anything with them in CF or NL.
Today I asked around and someone explained that the villagers hum the tune when you talk to them and that it plays every full hour...
blew my mind and now everyone in my town hums moonlight densetsu


----------



## dimicrow

Tbh I didn't know you could talk to a villager too much. I was talking a lot to Fauna and I got so scared when she got the thinking bubble, I thought she hated me!


----------



## Isabelle_K

I had no idea until trying to complete the catalogue that Labelle would become nicer to you if you bought an item from her every day.


----------



## wizard

I didn’t know how to fish until 1 or 2 years after I got the game, then one of my friends in the game told me how then I was like, oh that’s it?


----------



## UnwrittenTale

Isabelle_K said:


> I had no idea until trying to complete the catalogue that Labelle would become nicer to you if you bought an item from her every day.



This. It's a nice touch. Subtle, but very nice. <3


----------



## Underneath The Stars

Isabelle_K said:


> I had no idea until trying to complete the catalogue that Labelle would become nicer to you if you bought an item from her every day.



What?? Nicer how?


----------



## UnwrittenTale

Instead of ?Thanks.? We get ?please come again!?, ?I?m sure that would look wonderful on you!? ?What are your thoughts about it?? And I?m pretty sure like Gracie, we eventually get two mannequins from her.

The Wikia states:

?In New Leaf, she has a more restrained, coy personality. Her personality becomes more affable as the player increases their patronage in her accessory shop.?

https://gamefaqs.gamespot.com/boards/997811-animal-crossing-new-leaf/66838487

I sold my town and restarted just last month, so I have especially noticed this. She?s actually very kind once you get to know her/she warms up to you.


----------



## UnwrittenTale

Also realized, there's a great way to life-hack the PWP diving trick.

Went to celebrate the street lamp project at 7am game time, and the only one that attended was Mitzi.

So!

Celebrate a PWP at the unique waking time/still awake hours of a particular personality (crankies are up late into the night, say.) to draw them out of their house. Go diving, come out, find them with the Megaphone (unless you don't mind trapping them with holes) and run by them. You should have a LOT less competition in potential PWP requests from other personalities you don't need, if you're needing a specific kind! :'D

Ta-da!

(I have no idea how I thought of that. I literally got the worst sleep last night, was up for no reason for two solid hours in the wee am and woke up with a terrible back ache. But I'm functioning pretty well now. 8'D)


----------



## Underneath The Stars

UnwrittenTale said:


> Also realized, there's a great way to life-hack the PWP diving trick.
> 
> Went to celebrate the street lamp project at 7am game time, and the only one that attended was Mitzi.
> 
> So!
> 
> Celebrate a PWP at the unique waking time/still awake hours of a particular personality (crankies are up late into the night, say.) to draw them out of their house. Go diving, come out, find them with the Megaphone (unless you don't mind trapping them with holes) and run by them. You should have a LOT less competition in potential PWP requests from other personalities you don't need, if you're needing a specific kind! :'D
> 
> Ta-da!
> 
> (I have no idea how I thought of that. I literally got the worst sleep last night, was up for no reason for two solid hours in the wee am and woke up with a terrible back ache. But I'm functioning pretty well now. 8'D)



LOL Coincidentally... you know Shari herself that you're going to adopt? I'm currently working for her to suggest the damn Wisteria Trellis before she goes. I stayed up all night for her as she's awake until 3am. I had to reset each time I get a pwp suggestion I didn't want yesterday and repeatedly done the diving trick. Still, she didn't.


----------



## UnwrittenTale

Underneath The Stars said:


> LOL Coincidentally... you know Shari herself that you're going to adopt? I'm currently working for her to suggest the damn Wisteria Trellis before she goes. I stayed up all night for her as she's awake until 3am. I had to reset each time I get a pwp suggestion I didn't want yesterday and repeatedly done the diving trick. Still, she didn't.



AAAaa@ck that hurt.

Gosh dang it Shari.

Farm her as long as you need to. >:'o None of my Uchis have ever cooperated either, don't feel bad.


----------



## Underneath The Stars

UnwrittenTale said:


> AAAaa@ck that hurt.
> 
> Gosh dang it Shari.
> 
> Farm her as long as you need to. >:'o None of my Uchis have ever cooperated either, don't feel bad.



After about 5 tries again, she suggested a geyser. I mean not bad, but it's too similar to the zen garden & hot spring I just got. I give up.

And re: Labelle. Oh, well she's been nice to me. I just didn't notice lol.


----------



## UnwrittenTale

If you write a letter to a villager, never send it and then they move out, move back in, (and you still have it in your letters) Pelly won't accept it. You have to 'change addressee' to the same Villager again. Weird, but true. Makes me think each of the appearances of villagers each carry their own individual code? Who knows.


----------



## hoodathotit

UnwrittenTale said:


> If you write a letter to a villager, never send it and then they move out, move back in, (and you still have it in your letters) Pelly won't accept it. You have to 'change addressee' to the same Villager again. Weird, but true. Makes me think each of the appearances of villagers each carry their own individual code? Who knows.



How did you discover this? Does this have any practical value, or affect the comings and goings of villagers?


----------



## Quill

SlayPositive said:


> I didn't realize until just a few minutes ago that you can fish in the pond next to the museum c:



Whaaaat?! Can you actually catch anything?


----------



## mimituesday

Quill said:


> Whaaaat?! Can you actually catch anything?



no, no fish show up, but you can throw your rod in there

- - - Post Merge - - -



Enny156 said:


> The better way to catch bees (imo). I've always followed this guide: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iFLU0sVv3k but it's much easier to catch the bees before they leave the beehive. I started doing this a couple of days ago and it has worked everytime!



now you can shake trees while holding a one handed item, so you can just hold the net while you shake the tree and then immediately catch the bees


----------



## UnwrittenTale

hoodathotit said:


> How did you discover this? Does this have any practical value, or affect the comings and goings of villagers?



By pure circumstance. I wrote a letter to a villager welcoming them to town. I was going around doing so many other things and never got to the post office. They had moved out, so I saved the letter because I knew I wanted them back. I scanned in their Amiibo card, and tried to send it to them (actually do it this time). Pelly took the letter, but handed it back saying the resident didn't live here anymore, which was odd. I'm not sure if it affects anything, or has any value, but it was an interesting discovery. 

I know that if you time travel before burying a time capsule, you know longer have the option to bury it and it becomes like a regular letter (with the same capsule icon). The villager doesn't even mention it anymore.


----------



## UnwrittenTale

Also...

If you throw beans at another player, their eyes do this weird 'doi' thing for a split second. It was a good laugh when my sibling and I found this out.


And you _don't_ have to refresh at your gates when waiting for another player to open. It'll automatically appear when connected.
(Just found this out okay don't judge me.)


----------



## JackABee

I only recently realized you can jump off a cliff into the water, if you have a wet suit. This saves a BUNCH of time, around 20 or so seconds in my town.


----------



## Underneath The Stars

Apparently the whirlpool bath is only available at Club Tortimer and worth 70 medals that's crazy didn't even know they can cost that high. Kept leaving the island hoping I'd see one but then I can't even afford lol.


----------



## koopasta

Moonfish said:


> I just learned the other day that if you have 3 bridges built that your villagers won't suggest new bridge pwps. So that evening I spent doing the diving trick with Murphy trapped between his and his neighbors house was just torture for both of us!



There goes the 12 hours I spent trying to get the modern bridge.


----------



## Berrymia

I recently learnt that Gracie is supposed to be a male (and is, in Japan) but was changed to female in the western region. Same with Sahara I think. I mean, Sahara even has the male voice. I dont understand why they made these changes for the western region...


----------



## koopasta

Livvy said:


> Maybe someone already said this, but I found out yesterday, that if you have already laid out all your paths, and then you decide you want to change your path pattern - you don't have to manually erase the tiles and then manually lay all the new tiles in their place. You can just drag the new pattern on top of the current pattern and click "copy" and it'll change all those paths automatically. This is a HUGE time saver. I had no idea, until I accidentally did it to one of my patterns yesterday. lol Not sure if this is common knowledge, but it was new to me.



i spent 4+ hours redoing all of my paths
i feel like i should be wearing a dunce cap rn


----------



## Underneath The Stars

I?m embarrassed to post this. No one?s probably going to top this, but today, I accidentally pressed B while walking and trampled on a flower. So there?s another button to run this whole time? *Mistaken emote*


----------



## Tomoe Hotaru

Underneath The Stars said:


> I’m embarrassed to post this. No one’s probably going to top this, but today, I accidentally pressed B while walking and trampled on a flower. So there’s another button to run this whole time? *Mistaken emote*



There goes me: "wait there is another run button besides B?!?"


----------



## mimituesday

Tomoe Hotaru said:


> There goes me: "wait there is another run button besides B?!?"



the R and L buttons also works


----------



## koopasta

I didn't know that you could force *ahem* _convince_ villagers to buy stuff in Re-Tail.


----------



## Tomoe Hotaru

mimituesday said:


> the R and L buttons also works



Interesting! To be honest I never use L and R in games (if i don?t have to) because of the way I hold the system so it just feels inconvenient^^ll


----------



## koopasta

For the longest time I didn't know Sable even existed. When I was walking around the Able Sisters I suddenly saw her and I was like "wait who is this?"
When she ignored me, I figured that she wouldn't get friendly and never talked to her again until I left my big hiatus.


----------



## Moonfish

I was plot resetting after I replaced a few villagers and when I went with Nook to set up my tent I was able to knock down the windmill PWP. So now I know that if I ever want a PWP gone right away - and for free - all I have to do is make a new character. Won’t work with bridges ofc.


----------



## sigh

i never knew that you could store designs with mable until recently lol, my mind was blown.


----------



## smol_kiki_beansie

Ive been playing animal crossing since 2014 and i never knew about the northern trees


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Those flower fairy boots that you win in puzzle league makes footsteps as if you weren't wearing any shoes!


----------



## AccfSally

Shellzilla said:


> Those flower fairy boots that you win in puzzle league makes footsteps as if you weren't wearing any shoes!



I think any of the newer shoes do that.


----------



## Lemonsky

Before reading the ACNL habits thread I had no idea that the horn in campers' RV:s could be honked.  Now I'll have to start honking horns more often!


----------



## sigh

learned just a few mins ago that if you keep talking to the same villager multiple times, they'll go into a thinking mode (walk around with the thought emotion) once they've run out of things to say, and state that they 'can't talk right now' or the like. never knew that


----------



## Aeikurin

That you can see what you have in the museum by checking the board outside of it! Lol I used to go through the rooms to see what I had and didn't have


----------



## Mayor Raptor

yoooo i thought bluebear was a boy due to that little mistranslated thing.
took me forever to realize they were a girl.


----------



## UnwrittenTale

Sulky said:


> learned just a few mins ago that if you keep talking to the same villager multiple times, they'll go into a thinking mode (walk around with the thought emotion) once they've run out of things to say, and state that they 'can't talk right now' or the like. never knew that



_WOW!_ I always thought they'd get mad, sarcastic, passive-aggressive or annoyed at you (call me a traditionalist, back in the day that happened so I never pushed it) but that's a nifty change! Do you know about how many times? (Also kind of a laughable knock at the game/fourth wall break if you ask me. xD)


----------



## Tomoe Hotaru

UnwrittenTale said:


> _WOW!_ I always thought they'd get mad, sarcastic, passive-aggressive or annoyed at you (call me a traditionalist, back in the day that happened so I never pushed it) but that's a nifty change! Do you know about how many times? (Also kind of a laughable knock at the game/fourth wall break if you ask me. xD)



Its definitely not too often, I would guess after talking 7-10 times? I had to push it when cycling recently (such a small forum isn?t it , I think you posted on my tutorial?) because I wanted to trigger the spechial dialogues for "villager is moving" or "no villager moving". Those can take a while to come out (sadly), they much rather talk about irrelevant stuff than tell me someone is moving soon...
It?s pretty interesting to just follow them  afterwards and listen to them talking to themselves. Diana kept talking about plans she had with other villagers.^^

On that note, I recently found out that you get very cute dialoge if you listen in on conversations between villagers. If two of them bump into eachother and start showing emotions, you can talk to one of them and whitness the entire conversation. I think last time Merengue was talking to Molly about the cookies she gave her and they exchanged tips for the recipe...so precious ♥︎


----------



## moonchu

Mayor Raptor said:


> yoooo i thought bluebear was a boy due to that little mistranslated thing.
> took me forever to realize they were a girl.



omgssssssssssssss i did not know this either!!


----------



## Underneath The Stars

Yesterday during the Bug off I just noticed that the villagers were actually trying to catch the bugs!!!! Not just holding the net!!!
I saw Marshal doing that action first, like us when we hold the A button trying to catch a bug. And I thought my eyes were playing tricks on me but he actually followed the bug. They all looked so cute. I then followed & observed Punchy, and he failed to catch the bug and he did the shocked emote. I can't believe I'm just seeing this. I did not know! Also because before, during the bug off I often spend my time catching on the island, but this time around I just gave Natt my bugs from my inventory so I spent a lot of time in my town.

It was so funny when Muffy was trying to catch a bug, but I accidentally pressed A and talked to her & she got upset. She was screaming WHY WOULD YOU DO THIS I'M CATCHING A BUG, then the usual upset emote. I love the bug off now omg.


----------



## GumCat

Was probably too long before I realized there were money rocks and rocks that gave gemstones


----------



## Iced_Holly

Underneath The Stars said:


> Yesterday during the Bug off I just noticed that the villagers were actually trying to catch the bugs!!!! Not just holding the net!!!
> I saw Marshal doing that action first, like us when we hold the A button trying to catch a bug. And I thought my eyes were playing tricks on me but he actually followed the bug. They all looked so cute. I then followed & observed Punchy, and he failed to catch the bug and he did the shocked emote. I can't believe I'm just seeing this. I did not know! Also because before, during the bug off I often spend my time catching on the island, but this time around I just gave Natt my bugs from my inventory so I spent a lot of time in my town.
> 
> It was so funny when Muffy was trying to catch a bug, but I accidentally pressed A and talked to her & she got upset. She was screaming WHY WOULD YOU DO THIS I'M CATCHING A BUG, then the usual upset emote. I love the bug off now omg.


 Oh my god, I saw Lucky doing the same thing yesterday as well. I almost never play during the Bug Off, so this was a new experience for me as well.


----------



## UnwrittenTale

moonchu said:


> omgssssssssssssss i did not know this either!!



I keep thinking Olive is a boy because she has no eyelashes. ;~;


----------



## Tomoe Hotaru

Mayor Raptor said:


> yoooo i thought bluebear was a boy due to that little mistranslated thing.
> took me forever to realize they were a girl.





moonchu said:


> omgssssssssssssss i did not know this either!!



fun fact: On the cover of "Mr. K.K." Bluebear is in a sailor school uniform with other feemale villagers.^^


----------



## HappyTails

I learned from a YouTuber i watched that if you rebury a pit fall seed and keep it buried, no other pit falls will spawn in your town, as long as that pit fall stays buried. Its a very useful thing to know especially if you just want to fossil hunt without falling into pit falls


----------



## Tomoe Hotaru

HappyTails said:


> I learned from a YouTuber i watched that if you rebury a pit fall seed and keep it buried, no other pit falls will spawn in your town, as long as that pit fall stays buried. Its a very useful thing to know especially if you just want to fossil hunt without falling into pit falls



I just did that today! I have the river come up very high when it goes into the ocean so it creates this little beach that I never visit.
So I buried my pitfall there and added a little palm tree for decoration and to make it less visible. - now life in my town will be a little more peaceful♥︎


----------



## akuyaku

I never realized that the reason why the player would sometimes leave their house, sweat, and fan themselves with their hand was because they were wearing warm clothing during the summer. Someone pointed it out to me, because I had recently thought that it was from playing the game for too long or something.


----------



## Tomoe Hotaru

I just love this thread... so many nice things to discover!

Something small: I just bought a piano today and placed it in my room. When you press A) your character plays one note, but its not the same each time and its not just a musical scale either. If you stand there and spam A) you will play a little melody. It doesnt seem like the tune has a specific start, its more like a loop and you continue where you left off. I can?t tell if it resets to a certain point after leaving the room though...


----------



## moonchu

omgs when you invite cyrus to your rv campsite, cutie wisp shows up in retail awhhhhhh.


----------



## Hanzoisbae

you can vist katrina in dreams

although I've only done this in a hacked dream town with katrin on the beach


----------



## stiney

Tomoe Hotaru said:


> I just love this thread... so many nice things to discover!
> 
> Something small: I just bought a piano today and placed it in my room. When you press A) your character plays one note, but its not the same each time and its not just a musical scale either. If you stand there and spam A) you will play a little melody. It doesnt seem like the tune has a specific start, its more like a loop and you continue where you left off. I can?t tell if it resets to a certain point after leaving the room though...



If you play while villagers are in the room, they'll applaud your performance!


----------



## Zerous

Wolfie said:


> This isn't that major, but I just discovered that you can tell what clothes will be sold tomorrow at Able Sisters by looking at what Sable is working on.



Wow, really?! I never noticed lol.


----------



## stiney

I couldn't figure out why my new character kept hearing owls when she was playing, and my Mayor never did. I finally realized that if you don't check the bulletin board until evening, the yellow birds are replaced with an owl who sits on top of the board to tell you about new notices!


----------



## Tomoe Hotaru

stiney said:


> I couldn't figure out why my new character kept hearing owls when she was playing, and my Mayor never did. I finally realized that if you don't check the bulletin board until evening, the yellow birds are replaced with an owl who sits on top of the board to tell you about new notices!



Oh thats cool! For some reason I thought that owl meant that you didn?t check a lot of messages (kind of like the post box moving faster and making more noise if its overflowing). But it makes much more sense that this is just because of the time.


----------



## Strawberryllama

Today I learned that different music plays at the Nooklings’ store 10 minutes before closing. It’s really pretty, but also kinda sad. At 9, they kick you out of the store.


----------



## Strawberryllama

double post


----------



## Argo

Ok I have a few:

•For a long time I thought you were able to catch those little yellow birds that appear on main street (and now the campground). I used to have Robin in an old town and she had a bird cage, which made me believe this lie even more.

•Do you know when villagers have fleas on them and say stuff like “itchhhy” and “NO MORE” ? Well apparently you can actually CATCH the flea

•Ok so, you know when you start a new file and then you gotta go through the process of placing your house? Well apparently if you find a place close enough to a pwp Tom Nook can actually take it down. I found this out the hard way. Wasted me many bells. I did not like it.

*VILLAGER MISTAKES*
•I thought Lucha was a jock (he is a smug)
•I thought Drake was a jock (he is a lazy)
•I thought Muffy was snooty (she was an uchi)
•I thought Tammy was an snooty (she was an uchi)
•I thought Mitzi was a peppy for a little bit, and then I realized she was a normal (kind of an underrated cat btw, I quite like her.)


----------



## Tomoe Hotaru

Argo said:


> •Do you know when villagers have fleas on them and say stuff lien “itchhhy” and “NO MORE” ? Well apparently you can actually CATCH the flea



I try to catch them when I see that happen because I can?t bear to let them suffer ....poor Molly seems to be the victim most of the time, they probably go for her because she?s so cute and tiny...


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Argo said:


> *VILLAGER MISTAKES*
> ?I thought Lucha was a jock (he is a smug)
> ?I thought Drake was a jock (he is a lazy)
> ?I thought Muffy was snooty (she was an uchi)
> ?I thought Tammy was an snooty (she was an uchi)
> ?I thought Mitzi was a peppy for a little bit, and then I realized she was a normal (kind of an underrated cat btw, I quite like her.)



If you thought you made horrible villager mistakes, I got some more here.

- I mistook Agent S as a male (can you blame me? She wears a helmet that hides her identity, making it hard to tell if she really is a female).
- I somehow called Celia as in Ciela (see-ye-luh)
- I mispronounced Jacques' name for at least a year! Apparently, I heard that you don't pronounce the s at the end.
- I also thought at first that Jacques was a penguin.


----------



## Argo

I just found out there are different patterns for grass. My town has triangles, but I believe there are also squares and circles (not counting the patterns for winter/snow)


----------



## stiney

I catch them, too, and the lazy villagers then often buy them.

I don't understand how the frogs and penguins get them--Flo, Jambette, Wart, Jr! You guys don't even have fur, what gives?!


----------



## Tomoe Hotaru

Argo said:


> I just found out there are different patterns for grass. My town has triangles, but I believe there are also squares and circles (not counting the patterns for winter/snow)



We probably read the same thread^^ I never even considered it could be a thing...and it acutally was for the past games too..

I also found out today that you don?t need to keep the pattern for the town flag or signs within your town in your inventory. Apparently these designs don?t get overwritten even if you delete them.


----------



## primandimproper

Honestly, I had completely forgotten we could give our avatars hairstyles of the opposite gender. It makes me really tempted to create a secondary character based off Loki Odinson since he is my favorite Marvel character and find a female hairstyle that suits him since he has long hair.


----------



## Imbri

Tomoe Hotaru said:


> I also found out today that you don?t need to keep the pattern for the town flag or signs within your town in your inventory. Apparently these designs don?t get overwritten even if you delete them.



I wasn't aware of that! I have the design on a bulletin board in my office. Would that change if I removed the design from my inventory? It took a long time to create my flag, so I'm a bit nervous about overwriting it.


----------



## Tomoe Hotaru

Imbri said:


> I wasn't aware of that! I have the design on a bulletin board in my office. Would that change if I removed the design from my inventory? It took a long time to create my flag, so I'm a bit nervous about overwriting it.



Bulletin board?  I think you mean a furniture item that you customize right?  In that case the design will change if you overwrite it in your inventory. I was only told that designs placed as the townflag or on signs outside (PWPs)  will stay if you delete them. 
Also you don't really need to risk your flag. Why don't you save it with Mabel and then try it out?  ^^


----------



## HappyTails

I just saw today that frog villagers dont use umbellas when its raining. I rarely have frog villagers and so this is something I didnt know.


----------



## visibleghost

i didn't know about the bush and tree line limit for some time after i had started decorating my first town. probably like at least two months after i got the game that i realized why my bushes were dying.
also didn't know about only being able to plant pine trees in the north of your town until i tried to plant some and they died for seemingly no reason but this was also just a month or so after i got the game.

i didnt make a lot of patterns until i figured this out but i didn't know that you could copy pro designs as well, i just thought that if you wanted to make a change to a pro design you'd have to make it from scratch


Tomoe Hotaru said:


> Oh thats cool! For some reason I thought that owl meant that you didn?t check a lot of messages (kind of like the post box moving faster and making more noise if its overflowing). But it makes much more sense that this is just because of the time.



wait for real?? i always assumed the owl came when you time traveled back and a message repeated, i'm not sure exactly why i thought that, i guess i play during the night more often when i time travel? idk hhhhhhhhhhh but this made me feel a bit stupid lol


----------



## Lanstar

I discovered that a villager can plan on moving out even before plotting a spot to move in your town.


----------



## Seastar

For a long time, I didn't know that villagers give generic dialogue about "rumors" when the other villagers are not moving. I always thought this dialogue was random and didn't know it was actually useful.
So, if I want to check if any villagers are moving, I just need to keep talking to two villagers until either one tells me a villager is moving or both give the generic rumor dialogue. It has to be two because a villager who wants to move won't admit it this way and will talk about rumors instead.


----------



## Tomoe Hotaru

I learned today that supposedly (no tested myself yet):

blue roses are more likely to grow from second generation orange and purple roses.
the map?s "acres" limit how many houses can be built. The reason why some people have villagers move onto designs while plot resetting, even though the space they prepared was fine, was because there already were three houses in the same acre of the map *mind blown*


----------



## Lemonsky

I feel like I should've known already but I didn't know that a multiplayer session could be ended by pressing start and then just choosing the option to end the session.


----------



## RedPanda

Bubblebeam said:


> Speaking of tarantulas, did they make anyone else jump when they first saw them? It actually startled me seeing it the first few times in Wild World. It was just this big black thing that lunged at you really quickly out of the blue. Not expecting it, I was knocked out the first time and my face was like O_O.



YES - it startled the heck out of me!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I didn't know that the gyroids hanging out with Tortimer would give you tools that weren't part of the island tour/game, so that if you wanted you could catch insects during a fishing game, for example.

And it took me an embarrassingly long time to learn how to run in this game. Like a year. I have no idea why it took so long. I guess because I didn't need to run in my own town... but man did it make island games easier once I learned about running, hah!


----------



## newleafjunkie

Tomoe Hotaru said:


> I just love this thread... so many nice things to discover!
> 
> Something small: I just bought a piano today and placed it in my room. When you press A) your character plays one note, but its not the same each time and its not just a musical scale either. If you stand there and spam A) you will play a little melody. It doesnt seem like the tune has a specific start, its more like a loop and you continue where you left off. I can?t tell if it resets to a certain point after leaving the room though...



If you have music playing in the room, then the notes on the instrument will sound as random notes from the same key as the music playing. I've always loved this little attention to detail that makes everything sound more harmonious!!


----------



## Hanzoisbae

I learned today that if you sit on a stump with a hole on the side and try to move towards it you'll fall in. (It reuses the pitfall animation so it's not really that special)


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms

I only just realised that you can read a list of everything that's been donated to the museum on that board outside of it... oops


----------



## Tomoe Hotaru

Cherry-Blossoms said:


> I only just realised that you can read a list of everything that's been donated to the museum on that board outside of it... oops



That feature makes my life so much easier ^^


----------



## stiney

On Saturday while trying to find a house centipede for the museum I learned that each character gets their own money rock. Unfortunately I wasn't prepared and only got three hits in on the second character.


----------



## Tomoe Hotaru

stiney said:


> On Saturday while trying to find a house centipede for the museum I learned that each character gets their own money rock. Unfortunately I wasn't prepared and only got three hits in on the second character.



That makes so much sense but I never thought about it before...  Looks like a good way to farm gems if it also works for the gem rock!


----------



## stiney

I think there's only one gem rock still, but if each player has the silver shovel, you have still increased your chances of getting gems from a money rock.


----------



## stiney

Oh, another thing I learned--you can attach items to letters you've received--not just ones you're sending. So if you need to free up some bag space and have some read letters in your bag you haven't tossed you can put the items in any Campground or HHA letters you haven't tossed yet.


----------



## koopasta

I've tried with multiple characters, I can confirm there's only one gem rock ^^


----------



## Vixentine

Only just recently did I learn that the amiibo update didn't allow villagers to put down plot on a QR code. Gosh, that could have saved me so much trouble on plot resetting!


----------



## Twikster

It took me ages to realise Phineas was actually in New Leaf xD. I didn?t play much in my first town so it took me like a year to earn a single badge, then when I saw him I was like, ?wait, what are YOU doing here!??


----------



## Stackhouse

Characters that never talk to villagers are able to whack them with nets or toy hammers, and they won't get upset because they've never met you, and can't complain.


----------



## Hanzoisbae

Stackhouse said:


> Characters that never talk to villagers are able to whack them with nets or toy hammers, and they won't get upset because they've never met you, and can't complain.



this is kinda sad
they just take the abuse and can't speak out about it


----------



## Stackhouse

Hanzoisbae said:


> this is kinda sad
> they just take the abuse and can't speak out about it



There's a long list of annoyances from them that _I_ can't speak out about either.


----------



## petaltail

i never knew you could get a fortune teller shop...
i've had this game for 3 years now and never got to that point (i've always reset my town before i unlocked it) so i didn't even know it existed until a while ago when i looked up what that space next to the dream suite was for, lol


----------



## Lanstar

If you have 8 settled villagers, one of them can tell you they're moving on the day a 9th one randomly plots in your town. I always thought all 9 villagers had to fully move in before the cycle could continue!


----------



## Imbri

Tomoe Hotaru said:


> Bulletin board?  I think you mean a furniture item that you customize right?  In that case the design will change if you overwrite it in your inventory. I was only told that designs placed as the townflag or on signs outside (PWPs)  will stay if you delete them.
> Also you don't really need to risk your flag. Why don't you save it with Mabel and then try it out?  ^^



I saved my flag with Mabel, and it still flies. I did lose the customization on the bulletin board, but I'm not too upset about it. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Snowesque

Villagers won't give you a gift for asking to visit unless you've talked to them a few times in each room.
Villagers that drop by unexpectedly only need to be talked to a few times in the first room for a gift.

Pretty simple, but I always just waited till they left. I'd never talk to them enough so they wouldn't leave.


----------



## Marte

I didn't know until last week that it was possible to fish the soft shelled turtle on this game. At first I thought it was a green slime monster that came out of the river hahahahah


----------



## Alex10

Probably very common knowledge, but I never knew that campers could show up when you already have a full town! Rarely get campers when I have 9, so seeing one pop up while my town is full was quite the surprise. Thankfully it's not a villager i'm particularly interested in!


----------



## Hsn97

Resetting the clock to 5.59am and waiting until 6am counts as one in game day even if the date doesn?t change! I don?t know why I never clocked this before to be honest. Its the method I?ve always used for quickly breeding bunches of hybrids. Watering the plants, waiting for 6am, collecting new spawned hybrids, change the clock back to 5.59am and rinse and repeat. 

Only Avery moved out on my 3rd cycle....


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Reese buys a golden axe for 100 bells. What the heck Reese!!


----------



## smexsmov

i only found out last year that you could to the shovel thing with rocks. i had no idea.


----------



## LadyDestani

I just found out that you can fish from the cliff if it's overlooking the sea. I never thought to do that until I saw a guide on catching the king salmon.


----------



## sigh

I recently learned that you can only have a certain number of items in each room of your houses and i'm disappointed 

still disappointed about the PWP limit too


----------



## Dormire

Paintings and statues are
not
catalogued.

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Imbri

LadyDestani said:


> I just found out that you can fish from the cliff if it's overlooking the sea. I never thought to do that until I saw a guide on catching the king salmon.



I saw Epona doing that a few weeks ago. Of course, her house is right there, so it makes sense, but was still cute.

You can also fish the waterfall from the top.


----------



## stiney

I didn't know you get 5 Meow coupons for scanning in an amiibo!


----------



## mimituesday

i think if you blow dandelion seeds, they grow where you blew them!!!


----------



## Dormire

mimituesday said:


> i think if you blow dandelion seeds, they grow where you blew them!!!



W H A T


----------



## Snowesque

*mimituesday*
That is some next level stuff if that's true, wow.


----------



## malibunny

mimituesday said:


> i think if you blow dandelion seeds, they grow where you blew them!!!



I think this is true! Just the other day I blew a dandelion and then noticed a day or two later that there were 4 dandelions growing where i blew the seeds. I just blew some seeds and now I'm going to see whether or not they grow there later


----------



## mimituesday

malibunny said:


> I think this is true! Just the other day I blew a dandelion and then noticed a day or two later that there were 4 dandelions growing where i blew the seeds. I just blew some seeds and now I'm going to see whether or not they grow there later



i hope your experiment works!! i am checking some online sources and one says it doesn't and another says it does... we'll see!! i would be very sad if i'm wrong XD


----------



## LadyDestani

I just now noticed that some of the chimney smoke comes out in different shapes. Hans and Scoot have just regular circles, but Grizzly has fish, Mint has flowers and Retail has hearts! It's the little details like this that keep the game exciting!


----------



## Journi

When I first played, which was years ago, I didn't realize when you run on your grass it will fade. :c 
I didn't have much grass growing in my old town.


----------



## Lanstar

Sometimes, if you ask a camper to move in, they will gladly do so, without needing to play a game to decide! I think this is exclusive to lazy villagers, but just happened to me lately.


----------



## reririx

I found out recently that I could sit on rocks lol and I've been playing for a long time on/off.
Was this a new thing............ or am I just slow? XD


----------



## Chouchou

reririx said:


> I found out recently that I could sit on rocks lol and I've been playing for a long time on/off.
> Was this a new thing............ or am I just slow? XD



This came with the welcome Amiibo update.


----------



## HappyTails

Just found out we can move and organize the emotions we get from Dr. Shrunk around in the Jokebook.


----------



## lylatay

*Someone just told me that bamboo spreads every so many days...I honestly forgot I planted one and suddenly my town was covered in them ^^" lol I saw they kept spawning new locations but never put the pieces together lol​*


----------



## honeyaura

Moonfish said:


> I just learned the other day that if you have 3 bridges built that your villagers won't suggest new bridge pwps. So that evening I spent doing the diving trick with Murphy trapped between his and his neighbors house was just torture for both of us!



Whoa had no idea!


----------



## peringale

i never knew that when you used the judges bell, your player would throw some punches ≧☉_☉≦ it was strange at first since the game seems like it would never even have one ounce of violence in it, but its still pretty cool either way to see your mayor use some skills that they learnt in smash bros (ง'̀-'́)ง


----------



## Halloqueen

I recently created a second character in my main town and decided to put the customized black and red Exotic set in the main room of her house. I was pleased to discover that if you leave the general house light off in that room and just have the customized black and red lamp on, you can see red light in the windows. I assume this would also work with things like customized Sleek furniture. I really like it.


----------



## mimituesday

by the way it is OFFICIAL: if you blow dandelions, more will grow in the area you blew


----------



## Alienfish

Villagers looking at mole cricket directions? Like idk if it applies to NL in particular but uhh.. if it does it'd definitely help man

- - - Post Merge - - -



honeyaura said:


> Whoa had no idea!



Same, like.. uhh I guess it helps if you need other pwp's but that sounds dumb imo


----------



## tinypiplup

i discovered recently that when you have a KK song playing in a room, and you play an instrument, the instrument actually plays the countermelody!


----------



## Lars

to be honest, i caught on very quick on what is and what isn't possible.
and even though there were times that i didn't know a thing about a thing.
i kinda forgot what that was 

but there haven't been things that i didn't know.
and i look into this thread quite often


----------



## Onyx

dizzy bone said:


> I didn't know you could jump off the cliff if you are wearing a wetsuit, mainly because I never owned one until recently because I was traumatised at how bad I was at deep sea diving.


That's funny! I didn't know you could jump off of the dock with the wetsuit!!! I can't find the spot in my town where you can cliff jump, but I think I know where it is now... But I somehow left my wetsuit on the island and now I have to buy a new one


----------



## Mellyjane

dizzy bone said:


> I didn't know you could jump off the cliff if you are wearing a wetsuit, mainly because I never owned one until recently because I was traumatised at how bad I was at deep sea diving.
> 
> I knew the best friend function existed but I never knew how it worked because I was too shy to add anyone  Now that I've added people, I'm really enjoying the feature!



Omg! I didnt know you could jump off the cliff until just now


----------



## Onyx

CinnamonCrab said:


> Well, reading this thread I just learned that amiibos don't ping to move out.
> 
> A blessing and a curse. I have I think 3-4 amiibo move-ins. I wish there was an option to let them move out without replacing them with someone else who won't ever move.


Oooh good!! I only asked Zucker to move in so I'm completely fine with him staying forever, lol!


----------



## Iced_Holly

^This is not true _at all_. Amiibo villagers _can_ ping to move out, but they do so at a far rarer rate than usual, especially if you only have a few of them. The odds of one wanting to move increase the more you have I'm town, however - in my town of Hawthorn for example, all my villagers were amiibo move-ins and they ping me every few days regardless now.


----------



## stiney

When you hold A with the net equipped so you can sneak up on a bug, the music gets quieter.


----------



## Onyx

Yuzu said:


> Recently found out that when you want a patterned tree stump you can swing the golden axe twice and the silver for the 3rd time only! I'd been doing three swings with the silver axe which is a waste since they break.



Wait, can you elaborate? Like if you have both the golden and the silver axes then on swing 1 you hit it with the golden then again for the 2nd and on the 3rd you hit it with a silver axe?
Or 3 with silver

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just learned that gyroids only show up (underground obviously) the day after it rains or snows!!!! I thought it was completely random..


----------



## Stitched

Onyx said:


> Wait, can you elaborate? Like if you have both the golden and the silver axes then on swing 1 you hit it with the golden then again for the 2nd and on the 3rd you hit it with a silver axe?
> Or 3 with silver



You do the first two swings with the golden axe and then the third with the silver axe. This still gives you a patterned stump, but you don't wear out the silver axe as much.


----------



## MapleSilver

Stitched said:


> You do the first two swings with the golden axe and then the third with the silver axe. This still gives you a patterned stump, but you don't wear out the silver axe as much.



Alternatively you can do the first 2 swings with a normal axe. The normal axe can still break, but it's worth much less than a silver axe.


----------



## Onyx

MapleSilver said:


> Alternatively you can do the first 2 swings with a normal axe. The normal axe can still break, but it's worth much less than a silver axe.


That's awesome! Is the golden axe just unbreakable? 
I just read through all 65 pages of this thread and learned so much! 
1. Harvey will give you throwing beans if you talk to him enough while he's feeding birds
2. You can spill your coffee or lose your balloon if you trip ):
3. If you replant a pitfall seed out of the way no more will spawn
4. The board on the outside of the exhibits in the museum tells you what's been donated already!


----------



## Candyapple

Shari moved out of my town several weeks ago. Before moving she made me bury a time capsule. Never asked me to dig it up anymore cause she moved. Only few days ago I received a letter from her, telling me that seeing now she’s far away I could dig up the time capsule and keep it for myself as a memory of her! So cute and kinda sad


----------



## Ellexi

I didn’t know about the BFF messaging system until recently, but that’s probably because I really rarely use online play

I didn’t know that certain customizations could be different colors: I didn’t know the Modern House could have different colored poles, and I didn’t know that your train station windows/roof could be a different color either. I thought they were always green. 

I feel like there was something painfully obvious that I didn’t know, but if I remember what it is I’ll post it here. I promise I have had incredibly stupid moments.


----------



## sofieceliza

I knew that Isabelle is so named because she is a bell... but I just recently realised that she kinda jingles when she walks! Adorable.


----------



## RedPanda

I didn't realize that gyroids could be turned off! I was always a bit weirded out by them and I found their perpetual noise/movement a bit annoying, so I only recently started to use them for a room I'm building. I was really surprised when I touched one and it froze!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Wolfie said:


> This isn't that major, but I just discovered that you can tell what clothes will be sold tomorrow at Able Sisters by looking at what Sable is working on.



I have been wondering that for a while now but I kept forgetting to check! That's really neat


----------



## GhostDragon841

Mannequins( I think thats how you spell it) I have a prima guide for new leaf, that includes a full list of items in the game, except it doesnt mention them anywhere


----------



## MasterM64

stickymice said:


> I didn't realize that gyroids could be turned off! I was always a bit weirded out by them and I found their perpetual noise/movement a bit annoying, so I only recently started to use them for a room I'm building. I was really surprised when I touched one and it froze!



Another cool thing you can do with turning them off is that you can turn them back on and change how they are timed with the other gyroids in the room!  For example, you can make a row of gyroids make their distinct sounds left to right in order (or vice versa).


----------



## dyosa

i didn't know you could press start to end the "multiplayer session" when someone/people visit/s your town. i didn't know until recently when me and my girlfriend were playing together and told me, haha.


----------



## Senni

This is such a cute thread, I love it! I'm learning a lot just going through and reading these, hahaha.

I actually learned recently about emotes in general but I noticed other NPCs would follow after I always demonstrated them after learning and Shrunk would do it with me! 

I played the game hardcore for like 3 weeks back in Dec2016 when I first started, but then stopped for a year and a half until recently, so I've learned a lot of really basic stuff too that I had no idea about before! Sometimes villagers will talk to each other and you can listen in, sometimes villagers will be in specific moods like thinking or sad or angry, you can upgrade your store, you can get music free on Saturday from kk, upgrading museum gives you a shop and 4 extra rooms of storage, etc... Truly incredible...


----------



## Poodge

I just learned that when you take out a silver/golden tool it shines


----------



## LaFra

Lucky clover can be planted.
I'm playing since 2013 and I never noticed it before.


----------



## Stella-Io

For the longest time when I first got ACNL years ago, I couldn't tell what personality Shep and Marshal were. I thought Shep was a lazy and Marshal was a smug (well he is but at the time I wasn't sure). Both Shep and Marshal talked about food and trains which it what confused me.


----------



## loglady

I'm finding out a ton of new information thanks to this thread!

One that I didn't see yet that I didn't know about until recently is that you can drag part of your pro design patterns to swap or copy it with another. If I knew that earlier, it would've saved me so much time and effort.


----------



## arturia

- That you can skip Kappn's songs by mashing the buttons
- That you can read the sign outside the museum 
- (I've known this one for a while but it still took me about a year before I learned it lol) - that villagers who you're friends with will wave when you call them with the megaphone, while villagers who you aren't close with only look around startled


----------



## loglady

I know I just posted on this thread but I had absolutely no idea that the town/plaza tree didn't have to be next to the town hall!

Both of my towns had town trees near the town hall in some way, whether it be above, to the right of it, etc. so I just assumed they had to be that close to each other. Then, the other day I came across this town which appeared to be non-hacked and had the plaza about 1/3 of the way up from the town hall relative to the map!


----------



## Stella-Io

Okay so back when I didn't have online access for ACNL I thought all Main Streets were set up the same way. It wasn't until I played with other people and visited their towns did I realize that the museum could be on either left or right side. Then I found out a few weeks ago the museum will be on the opposite side of your coastline.


----------



## Snowesque

You don't receive any MEOW coupons from scanning the Villager Amiibo!


----------



## honeyaura

That Blanca was a girl lol, just found out this year!


----------



## Stella-Io

^Ikr? In CF Blanca is most clearly a girl, but in NL she has a green name tag, which I thought only boy animals have, but maybe it's an NPC thing and SHE HAS THE VOICE OF A GUY ANIMAL. It doesn't help that fact that the in the Prima guide, Blanca isn't reffered by any gender pronouns.


----------



## honeyaura

Stella-Io said:


> ^Ikr? In CF Blanca is most clearly a girl, but in NL she has a green name tag, which I thought only boy animals have, but maybe it's an NPC thing and SHE HAS THE VOICE OF A GUY ANIMAL. It doesn't help that fact that the in the Prima guide, Blanca isn't reffered by any gender pronouns.



Exactly lol! I never played CF, just went from WW to NL (never encountered her in WW). I wonder if she'll have more feminine feature in Switch.


----------



## Sothe

I didn?t know you can write a letter to a villager who?s house hasn?t been built yet. Tybalt?s plot for his house was roped off today, and when I went to write a letter to someone, I was already able to send him a letter before he actually moved in.


----------



## VaIkyrie

i figured out thulinma existed and i had a fun time scanning in qr codes and even doing the picture- to- qr thing!


----------



## AlyssaAC

honeyaura said:


> That Blanca was a girl lol, just found out this year!



Wow! Really? I never knew that until you just said that. They really need to fix the special character voices so that they match with the gender.

Also just read a post that said bridges can't be suggested if you have all three up. Guess I'll have to do the two first until all my bridges are suggested and I can finally pick which one to do.


----------



## Stella-Io

Wait how do you do the pic to QR thing?

I thought Blanca's voice didn't match her gender b/c Blanca was supposed to be 'gender neutral'. I mean, Blanca shapeshifts to the male or female residents, so to me atleast it would make sense if she was gender neutral.


----------



## koopasta

If you start in winter, your character starts with a long-sleeved shirt!


----------



## Mythic Diamond

Until I read it on here, I didn't know that you could wish on a shooting star by pressing A during Meteor Showers.


----------



## honeyaura

MadMonsterMaddie said:


> If you start in winter, your character starts with a long-sleeved shirt!



Omg I totally forgot about that!


----------



## Lyraa

Deirdre asked me to bury a time capsule, I accepted and as soon as her dialogue ended, she started singing and dancing around the room c: it was such an adorable surprise, I didn't know villagers got that excited about accepting their requests.


----------



## Bosmer

One time I quit the game without saving, Resetti popped up and I selected the "I don't remember" option since I never actually chose that option before for whatever reason,  I didn't know that it saved getting a lecture from him. When I do quit without saving I always chosen that same option ever since.


----------



## Alienfish

that when you start the game the villagers being inside/outside is random (unless they are asleep etc of course) and you can get the ones being inside to be outside if you save&quit and then reopen the game again lollll.


----------



## Stella-Io

MadMonsterMaddie said:


> If you start in winter, your character starts with a long-sleeved shirt!




Oooh, that's why I saw in a face guide a villager with a sweater, but when I did it, I got a short sleeved version.

Learnt.


----------



## AlyssaAC

I just learned something new today. You can't do much on a villager's birthday. It seems as though it counts as holiday or event day. So no favors today.


----------



## hotskittlss

i feel really dumb because I just realized brewster's dialogue changes depending on how much time you spend in his cafe/how many times you visit :")

some things he says are;

i'll be waiting for you tomorrow
i made a special brew just for you
i'm really glad my store attracts people like you

and things along those lines ♡


----------



## marea

If a villager moves out before they take back their time capsule, they will send you a letter to remind you about it in the day you are supposed to dig it up.


----------



## Stephanie92

Never building a third bridge now.


----------



## Lemonsky

marea said:


> If a villager moves out before they take back their time capsule, they will send you a letter to remind you about it in the day you are supposed to dig it up.


That happened to me just recently! One day I received a letter from Rizzo who had already moved away, and turns out it was him reminding me to dig up the time capsule and that I could keep the item that was inside. It was a tropical tee.


----------



## hotskittlss

during halloween when a villager starts chasing you, but you get away, they eventually give up if you're far away enough and if you come closer to them without getting caught right after they give up chasing you- they do a little disappointed sigh emote! 

nothing special but I thought it was cute :")


----------



## sofieceliza

I literally just found out because I just read it in another thread... I didn't realise that the personality types differ between male and female. Now I come to think of it, I've never come across a female jock!
I've been playing animal crossing since 2005 and it has only just dawned on me aha.


----------



## Bosmer

I just learnt that if you eat a famous mushroom, your character grows bigger for a few seconds then shrinks back down again and they're like '???'


----------



## Alienfish

Bosmer said:


> I just learnt that if you eat a famous mushroom, your character grows bigger for a few seconds then shrinks back down again and they're like '???'



Yeah I love that and the other mushroom actions ahaha. Kind fun for a kid game to include them even if it's probably supposed to resemble Mario rather than other things


----------



## Bosmer

Sheila said:


> Yeah I love that and the other mushroom actions ahaha. Kind fun for a kid game to include them even if it's probably supposed to resemble Mario rather than other things



Yeah its neat to add those little things haha, I didn't even know a couple types of mushroom make your character react to it I just always sold them.


----------



## Alienfish

I think one/ some of them makes you blush really good, I can't remember what/which ones so you looks pretty stoned lol.

And yeah indeed


----------



## Korichi

For the longest time, I had no idea that you could ask the gyriod for equipment while on tours;:...


----------



## LadyDestani

So I just learned that if I have mushrooms sitting around my town as decoration, they count towards my total that will spawn for the day during mushroom season. So I have to pick up my decorative mushrooms in order to get more mush furniture this year.


----------



## LadyDestani

I've learned a lot today. LOL

I was working on landscaping and had already pre-dug the holes for my bushes and trees. When I came back with the starts, I forgot to switch back to my shovel. I clicked plant on a bush start and it planted right where I was standing, directly in the middle of my path. 

So I learned the hard way that apparently you don't need a shovel or to dig a hole to plant a bush. I had to dig it up and grab another one from storage to plant in the correct location. Makes me wonder about tree saplings now.


----------



## Stella-Io

It works the same way with tree saplings.


----------



## Dracule

Ya?know, I literally was unaware that Beau was a male for the longest time. I didn?t think about it until I started seeing others here refer to him as ?he? and ?him.?

I guess it must be his design; he seems very chill and reminds me of an Uchi mixed with Normal villager. I dress him in more girlish clothes on Pocket Camp. Haha.


----------



## Stella-Io

I've been testing this out and,

Villagers seem like they will not put up WA items in ReTail. In Moriyo, they'll put up sloppy stuff but never the WA items I gave them to decorate their house with.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah, they don't give up rare sets like mermaid pieces or just WA things.

Sloppy however I could probably have saved up for like 5 complete series lol if I actually bought them.


----------



## Tessie

did yall know when the firepit is lit on the campground u can interact with it and have ur character start doing some weird camp fire dance?


i just found that out yesterday lol


----------



## Snowesque

*Tessie *
The animation of them warming their hands is so cute.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Tessie said:


> did yall know when the firepit is lit on the campground u can interact with it and have ur character start doing some weird camp fire dance?
> 
> i just found that out yesterday lol



I just tried and it was SO damn cute!!


Spoiler:


----------



## Moonfish

Today I learned my alt character can use Wisps lamp in my mayors house.


----------



## Stella-Io

So in my region the character max out for a town name is 8. However in Japan it's 6. This means they can't look up dream towns with more than 6 characters. I think the thing I read it off of said they can still dream there, if they have the code.


----------



## hotskittlss

today I learned that If you have a full inventory and win hide and seek with a villager, they'll send you a letter with the prize instead! :>
I also learned that I _may_ have an item hoarding problem hngg


----------



## MasterM64

I am not sure if anyone has mentioned this yet, but it is entirely possible to grow bushes right next  to cobblestone (not sure about trees though, I haven't tried lol)!  It's really good for "breaking up" flowerbeds lining cobblestone.


----------



## squidpops

MasterM64 said:


> I am not sure if anyone has mentioned this yet, but it is entirely possible to grow bushes right next  to cobblestone (not sure about trees though, I haven't tried lol)!  It's really good for "breaking up" flowerbeds lining cobblestone.



Trees work as well! I have some planted near my town plaza


----------



## MasterM64

squidpops said:


> Trees work as well! I have some planted near my town plaza



Sweet!  I'll have to experiment with them in my town possibly!


----------



## Paperboy012305

“All data will be deleted. Is this ok?”

Seriously, I just found out about this today, and I don’t even know how to activate it because I was randomly pressing buttons when the game showed up and it said that sentence.

I pressed A, B, X and Y at the same time, is that why that sentence appeared? If not, I’d love to know more about this.


----------



## rianne

I think around 6 months into playing NL, I realized that if I visited someone's town or had (a) visitor(s) over, villagers would "forget about" or cancel scheduled times to visit their house or vice versa. I remind my partner of this since he often forgets about these pre-planned meetups.


----------



## Stella-Io

Paperboy012305 said:


> “All data will be deleted. Is this ok?”
> 
> Seriously, I just found out about this today, and I don’t even know how to activate it because I was randomly pressing buttons when the game showed up and it said that sentence.
> 
> I pressed A, B, X and Y at the same time, is that why that sentence appeared? If not, I’d love to know more about this.




Yes, pressing all those button together will wipe your game clean. I believe the electronic manual will have some more details on that.


----------



## rianne

I didn't know that MEOW actually meant mutual exchange of wealth. Whoops. Didn't watch the trailer for the WA update until recently.


----------



## stitchmaker

For the longest time I thought the Walking Leaf couldn't be caught on a rainy day.
Playing since 2013 and saw my first walking leaf while it was raining.


----------



## stitchmaker

Last night I found out just buying clothes and getting a mannequin doesn't count to get the Mable Amiibo unlocked.
Mayor spoke to her and made custom clothing and was able to get in the RV.   Player 2 received the mannequin from Mable and the RV was locked.   Jumped to the next day and Mable said it was nice to meet her.  Scanned the amiibo and Player 2 got inside.


----------



## MasterM64

As crazy as this sounds, I recently figured out that bell trees are the only "fruit tree" that blooms cherry blossoms in the spring (due to the fact that they turn into a regular tree after being shaken)!


----------



## Ghostprincess

I had no clue you could sit on the ledge of your tree and get a nice little credit/stats thing. I'd been trying to take a picture with a friend in front of my tree and somehow sat--I was amazed and maybe a liiiitle emotional


----------



## LadyDestani

I recently noticed that when walking through certain areas, my character picked up enough speed to make the petals fly up on a flower. It happened when I was coming down the beach ramp and also off a bridge. I had a few flowers go missing a while back, and now I'm thinking they may have been destroyed because of this. I'll have to be more careful and slow down even more anytime there's even a slight decline.


----------



## VxnillaCupcakes

i had zero idea that reporting your villagers for bad behavior actually did something---i honestly thought it was just for fun


----------



## LaFra

Town hall interior can change the colours too. ?-? 
I know about the exterior... but the sofa, table and floor???


----------



## fiirefly-crossing

For the longest time i never knew cedar saplings couldn't grow past a certain level. I always thought dead spots were real until i realised cedars couldn't grow past the lower half of town.


----------



## Ghostprincess

Realized recently after adopting a villager that they talk about their old towns! Diana talks to me a _lot_ about her old town, even gossiped about her old mayor and sang me their town tune!


----------



## Snowesque

*LaFra *
Whoa, thanks for this! I'm so glad I have the one that I'd want, otherwise it'd certainly bother me haha.


----------



## sofieceliza

I recently asked my sister where she'd got all this cool furniture that I'd never seen before... she then told me you could link your HHD data which I had no idea about!
I haven't been back to the game yet since I did this so I'm yet to explore the new stuff! Does this furniture just appear in my T&T emporium now?


----------



## Snowesque

*sofieceliza *
Once you link both games, yep! It has a separate tag in the catalog.


----------



## kayleee

I did not know until just yesterday that if you press A next to items like the torch your character rubs their hands together and warms them over the fire. I was like omg


----------



## Stella-Io

LaFra said:


> Town hall interior can change the colours too. ?-?
> I know about the exterior... but the sofa, table and floor???



OMG THE PLANTS CHANGE I did not know that.


----------



## jyrilian

I knew that villagers could sit on benches but I didn't know that villagers could sit on rocks or tree stumps until several days ago--Felicity was trying to meditate on a tree stump and it was really adorable ^^


----------



## MapleSilver

I just noticed that footprints on sand and snow are shaped differently based on species. This is especially noticeable on bird villagers, who have very distinctive feet.


----------



## koopasta

Lyraa said:


> Deirdre asked me to bury a time capsule, I accepted and as soon as her dialogue ended, she started singing and dancing around the room c: it was such an adorable surprise, I didn't know villagers got that excited about accepting their requests.



I think it's an uchi thing. Both Muffy and Fuschia used to do that in my old town, but they did it when I sold/traded stuff to them.


----------



## HappyTails

When you visit a dream town and if that dream town has a villager that you also have in your town, that villager will recognize you in the dream town even calling you by your name.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

I just knew!! that you can sit on the rock then go over wide place behind the rock, during the mini game in Club Tortimer where you beat the mecha Cornimer with a toy hammer omg.


----------



## Breath Mint

I didn't know fruit trees regrow fruit until 2016. This coming from someone who has played several AC games. I know it's bad


----------



## Lemonsky

Once I saw Rosie being happy around town (probably after doing something with another villager) and shortly after I entered Re-tail, she entered too and was still happy dancing inside the shop. It was really cute and I hadn't seen it happen before!




koopasta said:


> I think it's an uchi thing. Both Muffy and Fuschia used to do that in my old town, but they did it when I sold/traded stuff to them.


I also think it is, all the uchis I've had in my town have been quite easy to make happy and they would start singing and dancing around often.  It's also one reason why I like the uchi personality so much.


----------



## carackobama

I didn't realise past villagers can visit the shops on Main Street until Blanche popped up in Able Sisters this morning! It was a lovely surprise as I've missed her snootiness in my town. <3


----------



## moonbyu

Today, my friend had bird seeds and was tossing them into the water. I asked her where she got them from and she said she got it from Harvey while he was feeding birds. I decide to try it and to my surprise, he gave me some seeds. I really didn't know that!


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Someone on the island taught me, that you can make players the action that's like when you fall in a pitfall without pitfall seed by doing something like pushing each other where it's surrounded. I tried this with them and it actually made us do that action!


----------



## Mayor Kera

The garden lantern functions like a light; you can turn it on and off.


----------



## Snowesque

Bob gave me a candy when talking to him while he was barging in my house. 
I don't think I've ever been given a candy before by those means, or at least for a long time.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I learned that if you dig up a time capsule in another player's town, your character will automatically bury it again. No harm done.


----------



## carackobama

It’s not a NL thing in specific but it only dawned on me yesterday that Tom Nook’s name is a play on tanuki, aka the animal he’s supposed to be. My mind was BLOWN


----------



## Mayor Kera

The monkey who drives the train is not Porter. He's a separate villager named Conductor.

https://animalcrossing.fandom.com/wiki/Conductor

I figured Porter was just like Nurse Joy/Officer Jenny in the Pokemon anime with a bunch of clone-like copies of himself.


----------



## Mayor Kera

The aircheck of Marine Song 2001 sounds like Kapp'n is singing the song, rather than K.K..


----------



## Alienfish

Mayor Kera said:


> The monkey who drives the train is not Porter. He's a separate villager named Conductor.
> 
> https://animalcrossing.fandom.com/wiki/Conductor
> 
> I figured Porter was just like Nurse Joy/Officer Jenny in the Pokemon anime with a bunch of clone-like copies of himself.



Oml... had no idea but I guess it makes sense since that monkey is basically standing by the gates blabbing for hours lol.


----------



## MasterM64

I discovered recently that rare mushrooms are not like Jacob's Ladders in terms of how many can be spawned in your town based upon how many are already placed in your town!  Jacob's Ladders do not spawn naturally with x many (14 I think?) are already planted, but rare mushrooms do not seem to have that issue because I have like 20+ being used for landscaping and I keep getting them!  Also, another neat fact about rare mushrooms is they do not negatively affect your town's perfect status even though they came from the ground like fossils/pitfalls/gyroids because the game recognizes it like any other mushroom which makes logical sense, but still cool though nonetheless!


----------



## dizzy bone

MasterM64 said:


> I discovered recently that rare mushrooms are not like Jacob's Ladders in terms of how many can be spawned in your town based upon how many are already placed in your town!  Jacob's Ladders do not spawn naturally with x many (14 I think?) are already planted, but rare mushrooms do not seem to have that issue because I have like 20+ being used for landscaping and I keep getting them!  Also, another neat fact about rare mushrooms is they do not negatively affect your town's perfect status even though they came from the ground like fossils/pitfalls/gyroids because the game recognizes it like any other mushroom which makes logical sense, but still cool though nonetheless!



Oh my god no wonder I haven’t seen any more Jacob ladders spawning. I have yet to come across a rare mushroom though. I’ve only come across maybe 2-3 in all my years of playing this game. 

I recently found out that wilted perfect fruit trees do not negatively affect your perfect town status. I have tons in my town because I’m making a spooky forest but I guess it just counts as a regular tree.


----------



## MasterM64

dizzy bone said:


> Oh my god no wonder I haven’t seen any more Jacob ladders spawning. I have yet to come across a rare mushroom though. I’ve only come across maybe 2-3 in all my years of playing this game.
> 
> I recently found out that wilted perfect fruit trees do not negatively affect your perfect town status. I have tons in my town because I’m making a spooky forest but I guess it just counts as a regular tree.



Yeah, they are really rare! lol I was just fortunate to know someone who had a stockpile of them and didn't want them anymore!  Your assumption is also correct, dead trees are considered ordinary trees according to the perfect status requirements which is very nice for people like you who want to use a good bit of them!


----------



## Cou

just found out today in another thread that you dont have to mash the a button when fishing ???????


----------



## MasterM64

Cou said:


> just found out today in another thread that you dont have to mash the a button when fishing ???????



That is correct & I learned that sometime last month and that is actually true for all AC games as well (which I didn't know until very recently).  I used to think you had to hold the button until you reeled it in... xD


----------



## Bluebellie

I didn?t know the gyroids at club lol counld be changed. This is a nice extra detail ( not really necessary , but something nice nonetheless).

- - - Post Merge - - -



MasterM64 said:


> That is correct & I learned that sometime last month and that is actually true for all AC games as well (which I didn't know until very recently).  I used to think you had to hold the button until you reeled it in... xD


I also realized this in the same thread lol
I thought for sure the previous games you had to mash that button....but apparently not.


----------



## Jakerz

I was today years old when I realized that villager personality types were split by gender. I’m baffled I can’t complete I had no idea. I also for the first time realized Chadser was a boy when one of my other villagers referred to him as he. So I guess you learn something new everyday.


----------



## Stella-Io

MasterM64 said:


> That is correct & I learned that sometime last month and that is actually true for all AC games as well (which I didn't know until very recently).  I used to think you had to hold the button until you reeled it in... xD



I also thought you had to hold the button to rely in a fish until one day my sister was like 'are you holding the button'? We were both fishing and she showed me you can catch the fish by just pressing the button once. I've been doing this for City Folk and Wild World as well haha.


----------



## Lanstar

I learned that the Main Street and RV Campground will always have triangle grass, even if your main town has square or circle grass. Such a design inconsistency in the game! >.<


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

I didn't know the wilted flower counts as weed!!! That's exciting & new!!


----------



## Candy83

*A couple things:*

1) I am better off having a town with a continuous (uninterrupted) area for beach. It saves me time. And, if the locations of the ramps are far enough apart, it feels like a detour when navigating a given town. Really good for a mayor.

2) In developing a town, it is wise to just build PWPs—except those permanent (like the Police Station and the Cafe)—immediately so that it moves a villager to approach the mayor to suggest a new PWP. I can always tear down non-permanent PWPs. This just helps to get things going more smoothly. I learned this late. And I have had some towns which frustrated me because I did not know this soon enough.


----------



## Alienfish

Cou said:


> just found out today in another thread that you dont have to mash the a button when fishing ???????



wait what really....? omfg. if i ever play any main game again i need to try.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

^^how are y'all just now finding this out lol


----------



## Cou

xSuperMario64x said:


> ^^how are y'all just now finding this out lol



idk it always seemed like you have to fight w the fish to get it lmao the animation always felt that way anyway -_-


----------



## Stella-Io

Cou said:


> idk it always seemed like you have to fight w the fish to get it lmao the animation always felt that way anyway -_-



I relate to this


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

While checking the arrangement on console table, I realize items that can be used as decoration but not exactly the furniture, such as Heart Chocolates( Valentine's Day )/expired signature/bell bag( Not an item from the van but actual bell bags )/etc. can't change its orientation. I mean, you can see its front face only from one direction despite you can click it on HHA mode screen and it makes a sound of changing orientation.


----------



## Alienfish

xSuperMario64x said:


> ^^how are y'all just now finding this out lol



I always thought you had to hold in the button and I basically only fish to complete the encyclopedia lol.


----------



## Mayor Kera

I used to believe the fan theory that said that Champ and Porter are the same person since they don't coexist in any AC game, but then I learned they have different birthdays.


----------



## labradude

bruh i didn't know acnl had chickens or pigs until today. gala and egbert?? who???? i swear i've looked over the amiibo cards for every villager hundreds of times??/

is this a berenstein bear thing   . like


----------



## lowaltitude

I always thought that Phineas was a beaver. But turns out he's a sea lion apparently?? Him being a beaver & giving out badges (like scouts) made a lot of sense to me bc young scouts in the Netherlands are called 'beavers' lmao. Idek why a sea lion would give you badges but?? Okay, Japan.


----------



## Alienfish

Took me way too long before to figure out Lolly's face was some weird comma emoji lol


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

I just knew today that when you repeat scanning in & kicking out the same villager, and you greet them on a day of moving in, they say it feels familiar or deja vu or along those lines.


----------



## rianne

I didn't know that villagers can give you candy as a "reward" for completing a delivery request. Rudy wanted me to deliver something to Fang; the item turned out to be an "A shirt" which he tried on immediately. Then in thanks, Fang gave me a candy (yes, the same one given on Halloween).

It was just super amusing to me since usually the edible items villagers give me are any of the fruits. 

My conclusion? Fang wants me to eat Halloween candy. In January.  Cute.


----------



## Snowesque

*rianne *

I posted something like this just recently!
A villager dropped by my house, and when I talked to them they gave me a candy.
It was a pleasant surprise for sure.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

I just knew, that you'll hear slight piano-ish sound in your ears that plays "dream-y" melody like subliminal, when you're telling Luna what dream you wanna have while you're wearing head-phones.


----------



## Sinmenon

I just started the game and everything I knew so far was stuff said by the villagers, like taking a song and a giant clam shell would make a music box, or that you can put the fruits together. So everything in this thread is being a wild ride for me.
Not having to worry about reeling in the fish? I thought I had to smash button like some other games!


----------



## Yumetsu

I found out that Club Tortimer wasn't just an in-game offline thing, and that you could use it to play with other users. I guess I just never thought it was worth it to get access to Club Tortimer? I still haven't gotten it or played with it but now that I know what it actually does I'm probably going to check it out lol​


----------



## stiney

Yumetsu said:


> I found out that Club Tortimer wasn't just an in-game offline thing, and that you could use it to play with other users. I guess I just never thought it was worth it to get access to Club Tortimer? I still haven't gotten it or played with it but now that I know what it actually does I'm probably going to check it out lol​



I don't have much interest in playing with other players, but CT has exclusive items, plus each time you go, it's a different version of the island, so you can keep going back to try to find rare/specific items.


----------



## Yumetsu

stiney said:


> I don't have much interest in playing with other players, but CT has exclusive items, plus each time you go, it's a different version of the island, so you can keep going back to try to find rare/specific items.



Oh yes, I'm the same way! I'm very solitary with my AC games unless I'm playing with close friends, so I do like the idea of exclusive items much better.


----------



## Luca

I just found out about the existence of rafflesia in the game a few days ago... and was horrified to wake up to one in my town today. I guess that's what I get for starting a new file, clearing out all the pear trees before I have enough peaches to replace them, getting rid of all the non-rose flowers, and letting my friend dump their stuff all over the ground while they reset their own town


----------



## dizzy bone

Luca said:


> I just found out about the existence of rafflesia in the game a few days ago... and was horrified to wake up to one in my town today. I guess that's what I get for starting a new file, clearing out all the pear trees before I have enough peaches to replace them, getting rid of all the non-rose flowers, and letting my friend dump their stuff all over the ground while they reset their own town



That's how I saw my first rafflesia too! I was so shocked and confused because I had beautiful town ordinance on so I didn't expect it. At least it's a good opportunity to catch a fly!


----------



## Alienfish

dizzy bone said:


> That's how I saw my first rafflesia too! I was so shocked and confused because I had beautiful town ordinance on so I didn't expect it. At least it's a good opportunity to catch a fly!



me when ordering a billion bells from an user here lol got one immediately.. before ordinance but yeah they are a pain even if they look cool.


----------



## Lemonsky

Today I realized that the lava lamp item can't be placed on a table, even though I had somehow assumed that it could. _It would've looked so cool on my desk!_


----------



## Stella-Io

I didnt realize the flat display case from the museum shop could be redone.


----------



## stiney

If you go to a dream town that's set for a summer night, you can get bit by mosquitoes. D:


----------



## LadyDestani

I didn't think villagers would plant flowers on the beach, but the other day I caught Grizzly standing in my patch of purple roses. He was doing the thinking pose and, next thing I know, a yellow rose pops up in front of him. So I guess even the beach isn't completely safe.


----------



## dizzy bone

I just realised that if you open your house/a villager's home door, it plays the first few notes of your town tune sped up. When you come out, it plays the last few notes. I thought it was just the same bell sound for everyone, until I changed my town tune recently and started noticing the difference.


----------



## Alienfish

Stella-Io said:


> I didnt realize the flat display case from the museum shop could be redone.



...this like bruh. game should be better at telling u those things

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lemonsky said:


> Today I realized that the lava lamp item can't be placed on a table, even though I had somehow assumed that it could. _It would've looked so cool on my desk!_



ikr, i hate that it's a floor item like.. .okay maybe some ppl have it on table lollll


----------



## Lemonsky

Sheila said:


> ikr, i hate that it's a floor item like.. .okay maybe some ppl have it on table lollll


Yeah, I find it really odd that that kind of lamp would be on the floor. Though maybe it's just that I'm so used to having my lava lamp sitting on my desk in real life!

I also found out that even though people have said that the piece of clothing Sable is working on will appear in the store on the following day, it doesn't seem to happen. I've seen loads of times that the design she's working on wasn't on sale on the next day.


----------



## Alienfish

Lemonsky said:


> Yeah, I find it really odd that that kind of lamp would be on the floor. Though maybe it's just that I'm so used to having my lava lamp sitting on my desk in real life!
> 
> I also found out that even though people have said that the piece of clothing Sable is working on will appear in the store on the following day, it doesn't seem to happen. I've seen loads of times that the design she's working on wasn't on sale on the next day.



Yeah I kept mine on the windowsill when I had one so yeahhh lol.

That as well, I don't think I ever saw that design she was working on the next day so I would believe it's random.


----------



## LadyDestani

Lemonsky said:


> I also found out that even though people have said that the piece of clothing Sable is working on will appear in the store on the following day, it doesn't seem to happen. I've seen loads of times that the design she's working on wasn't on sale on the next day.



Yeah, I haven't seen that happen either, so it must have been a coincidence. Also, every time you leave the Able sister's shop and come back, Sable is working on a different design, so it must be random.


----------



## MasterM64

LadyDestani said:


> Yeah, I haven't seen that happen either, so it must have been a coincidence. Also, every time you leave the Able sister's shop and come back, Sable is working on a different design, so it must be random.



I think that applied to the AC older games, but not New Leaf (going off your observations) because I have heard about this since the GameCube days. I could be wrong though so clarity from someone who has indisputable proof would be great!


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah I haven't played the GC game so I wouldn't know, but yeah for NL it's definitely random.


----------



## Snowesque

The sweets player (somehow) isn't allowed on a table...

Why is there not a music player that goes with the princess set?


----------



## MasterM64

Even though I have played this game for over 1500 hours easily, I saw something I haven't seen before that I'll definitely remember for now on!  You know how villagers like to come visit sometimes and how annoying it can be? I figured out that if you are down in the basement, upstairs, or in a side room and a villager knocks, they actually go away after a while if you don't visit the main room!  Croque was the one who tried to visit me today and it made me laugh reading his dialogue when he decided to leave (especially since he is such a grumpy villager)! xD


----------



## dizzy bone

MasterM64 said:


> Even though I have played this game for over 1500 hours easily, I saw something I haven't seen before that I'll definitely remember for now on!  You know how villagers like to come visit sometimes and how annoying it can be? I figured out that if you are down in the basement, upstairs, or in a side room and a villager knocks, they actually go away after a while if you don't visit the main room!  Croque was the one who tried to visit me today and it made me laugh reading his dialogue when he decided to leave (especially since he is such a grumpy villager)! xD



LOL I experienced this recently too... I usually always go to the mainroom to greet them because I feel bad for ignoring them... but this time I decided to hide out in my basement. The dialog is pretty hilarious.


----------



## MasterM64

dizzy bone said:


> LOL I experienced this recently too... I usually always go to the mainroom to greet them because I feel bad for ignoring them... but this time I decided to hide out in my basement. The dialog is pretty hilarious.



That's what I used to do as well (which explains why I have never seen this after 1500+ hours xD), but today I just decided to screw it and I got pleasantly surprised & got a good laugh! lol I just love how Nintendo crafts their games in ways that surprises players when they decide to do something different than the average person does!


----------



## lunaboog

I thought that if you held the circle pad back while fishing, your rod wouldn't go out as far. I only figured out this isn't true like last year


----------



## Halony

Reese + Cyrus = Recycle ...
Found out this 'ship name' a couple days ago.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

MasterM64 said:


> when they decide to do something different than the average person does!


Yes dialogue is cute, but it'd also make me feel like I'm a bad guy when I did that... Sooo.. here's something I wonder if you guys know.

When a villager barges in when you didn't want them to, you talk to them, using 3DS in-game keyboard, like when you talk to your friends and visitors.

"Oh hi Flurry!"
"What's up?"
"Thanks for checking on me"
"To be honest I have somewhere to go, sorry about that"
etc.

Then, they usually leaves saying thank you surprisingly soon. Even with viilagers who you haven't built much friendship enough yet.


----------



## dizzy bone

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Yes dialogue is cute, but it'd also make me feel like I'm a bad guy when I did that... Sooo.. here's something I wonder if you guys know.
> 
> When a villager barges in when you didn't want them to, you talk to them, using 3DS in-game keyboard, like when you talk to your friends and visitors.
> 
> "Oh hi Flurry!"
> "What's up?"
> "Thanks for checking on me"
> "To be honest I have somewhere to go, sorry about that"
> etc.
> 
> Then, they usually leaves saying thank you surprisingly soon. Even with viilagers who you haven't built much friendship enough yet.



LOL I never even thought to actually talking to my villagers. What I do is just spam-talk to them until they give me a present, then sit on a pillow or couch. Or open my closet and look around for a few seconds. Very soon after that they say it's time to go :3


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

dizzy bone said:


> LOL I never even thought to actually talking to my villagers. What I do is just spam-talk to them until they give me a present, then sit on a pillow or couch. Or open my closet and look around for a few seconds. Very soon after that they say it's time to go :3



Pffft. I like to think that they want to actually talk, more freely. And that just they can't because not in the program. So that's my usual behavior to talk to them, like I do to my visitors, hahaha.


----------



## Alienfish

MasterM64 said:


> Even though I have played this game for over 1500 hours easily, I saw something I haven't seen before that I'll definitely remember for now on!  You know how villagers like to come visit sometimes and how annoying it can be? I figured out that if you are down in the basement, upstairs, or in a side room and a villager knocks, they actually go away after a while if you don't visit the main room!  Croque was the one who tried to visit me today and it made me laugh reading his dialogue when he decided to leave (especially since he is such a grumpy villager)! xD



Yeah, I knew this but yeah I hate when you forget this and they come in. I just like go out or ignore it though lol.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

I didn't know that Chelsea the goat girl shows off that a cute face in Island Escape.


----------



## stiney

Cece+Vich?=Ceviche, a raw fish dish from Latin America. :doh:


----------



## CozyKitsune

I didnt know that you couldn't grow cedar trees south of your town so I was endlessly frustrated they kept dying on me, I was so confused to why they wouldn't sprout LOL !


----------



## AccfSally

When playing the Puzzle League Mimi game, when your opponent walks off screen for the game to begin.
You can hear the crunching sounds, as if they're walking on snow.
Probably only occurs in the winter time in the game.

More of a glitch...


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

I just knew last night that you can see Redd who's always confident will show the face of feeling down/sad in Island Escape. ( if you use his amiibo )


----------



## Lucas4080

I didn't find out until this morning that there are rare variations of Sunrises and sunsets. I want to see one in my town so much, they look so cool and pretty.


----------



## Stella-Io

I didn't realize that snails could appear on not fully grown starts.


----------



## Bluebellie

Phyllis does not clap when I complete a loan like pelly does 

Also, when you go into your house, it?s different than if you go to another characters house. In the game you knock for any other character. That?s so cute! 

I just noticed these two things today.


----------



## Keystone

I?ve never seen Wisp and his lamp until yesterday. I took a break from playing, and just came back and I was so surprised. It was definitely a first and a great home decoration! Also taking flowers from the island tours is something I learned online, very useful for filling your town up fast


----------



## Valzed

I didn't know about Cyrus & the Lava Lamp color glitch until today. Was very confused as to why my "purple" Lava Lamp was yellow.


----------



## MapleSilver

I was talking to Truffles, who I got from a town named Treetop, and she mentioned that she used to live in another town called Honeydew. I haven't had a villager talk about living in any town other than the one I got them from, so I assumed they just forgot about it.


----------



## cornimer

Today I went to build my first PWP in Cacturne. I was expecting to have very little to choose from, but to my surprise, all of the PWPs I had unlocked in my old town were there! I had no idea the game transferred PWP catalogs between towns.


----------



## CrumbyTheNarwhal

I bought the game in 2013 and literally played it religiously, yet I somehow didn't know that you could scan qr codes off of the internet for like 2 years after I got it... It sounds real dumb, but I wasn't active on any forums or watched many videos about acnl so I didn't know about the sewing machine lmao


----------



## Cinnola

I didn't realize you could use the lockers in the museum. I used to run back and forth between my house and the empty rooms to put clothes in... felt like a dolt when I finally realized that the lockers weren't for decoration, lol. So much wasted time!


----------



## LadyDestani

Cinnola said:


> I didn't realize you could use the lockers in the museum. I used to run back and forth between my house and the empty rooms to put clothes in... felt like a dolt when I finally realized that the lockers weren't for decoration, lol. So much wasted time!



Same here. I thought I was the only one. LOL

I didn't realize I could use the train station locker when I first started. To be honest, I never went in the train station for any reason, so I didn't even know the locker was there. I spent the first week or so desperate for a furniture item that worked as storage. My inventory was always full. I found out about the lockers AFTER I finally got a dresser. I felt like an idiot.


----------



## Nougat

I JUST found out that you can collect mushroom furniture in November. I did wonder in November as I wasn't really seeing any extra mushrooms, but turns out I already had too many in my town..


----------



## drowningfairies

I didn't know you could pop balloon presents with a shovel until a while back.
Or that you could jump off the cliff in a wetsuit into the water.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I know that a villager says "*Villager name's* pic" if you're a boy, and they say "pic of *Villager name*" if you're a girl. But I never knew about the different dialogue that you and Kapp'n say when speaking to Kapp'n about going to Club Tortimer.


----------



## Amilee

i just found out that you can wake up gulliver really easy by using the megaphone
hes instanly awake and doesnt talk as much in the beginning


----------



## Trundle

There are still so many things I don't know about ACNL. I don't think I played enough to experience most of the PWPs or town customization options that so many hardcore players do all the time. I also didn't know until a few days ago that the amiibo update made it so villagers won't move in on patterns! I think that's a really cool feature.


----------



## LilD

Cliff diving into the ocean.  I had a pink wetsuit for the longest time and it was only here, browsing BT forums I read about it.  I was swimming from my regular beach to my private one every time.  After I read about it. WEEEEE!


----------



## Awful

I had no idea you could use the megaphone to find the owner of lost items.


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I learned that if Harvey is playing the tambourine and you use an emotion, he stops playing and just looks at you for a moment.  I was trying to dance along with him, but I found out he stopped every time I did the Shrunk Funk Shuffle.


----------



## StaleCupcakes17

As said below, i didnt know you could cliff dive into the ocean. I was walking along my friends cliff in her town and jumped in accidentally and was like OMG I JUST THREW MYSELF OFF THE CLIFF.. Its pretty hilarious if you dont know about it


----------



## Animecafe102

Well when I first was playing animal crossing as a young child (wild world especially) I think I just thought kapp'n was a turtle, then I became more of a weaboo then I already was and learned that kappas are a thing from them being in some animes and realized he's a kappa XD also I think I just thought nook was a raccoon rather than a tanuki


----------



## friedegg

Awful said:


> I had no idea you could use the megaphone to find the owner of lost items.



Omg I had no idea either! This has just made it so much less annoying and time consuming to find the owner of the lost item.
Finding out things like this is the reason why I often go through this thread haha


----------



## Trundle

friedegg said:


> Omg I had no idea either! This has just made it so much less annoying and time consuming to find the owner of the lost item.
> Finding out things like this is the reason why I often go through this thread haha



For real, so many things in here that I had absolutely no clue about.


----------



## Sophie23

I learned that if you dig a pitfall on the beach - somewhere you don?t walk, you won?t get a pitfall in your town for a while.


----------



## Giddy

I never knew you could have two villagers moving out on the same day! (Someone suddenly decides they are gonna leave tomorroew and then use a villager card to move someone else out) This would have saved some time XD


----------



## DARLINGBEAR

i was storing some items in a friend's town for the first time, because i was resetting, and left all my junk in my polka-dot dresser. came back to collect my dresser full of what i thought were my clothes, tools and furniture, and was brought to a rude awakening when i returned to my tent, opened my dresser and found absolutely nothing inside. so i guess i didn't know that items don't actually stay in closets/dressers


----------



## chet_manley

This is probably well-known, but you can sit on the brick wall by the big tree in town square and get a summary of your town's existence. Cool.


----------



## DubiousDelphine

stacking bamboo shoots. I knew you could stack fruits but bamboo shoots, that was interesting


----------



## Colette

I found out today that you can set the stereo in your house to shuffle all the songs you own!


----------



## Prodigu

I actually didnt know that Villagers wouldnt suggest more bridge projects if you had all your bridge projects done, so that was interesting, I just demolished one of my bridges so that I could get bridge suggestions for ones that i want


----------



## Animecafe102

I'm just now realizing there are different grass types, like I've seen the other types before yet somehow never really thought about it, on my main town I have circle grass and on my side I have triangle grass what the heck I'm shook


----------



## maple22

I'd heard of the term "plot resetting", but I didn't know what it encompassed or how to do it until recently.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

I didn't know you can show off the Good Luck Charm thing, despite it being a *furniture*, like you can about fish or bug!!


----------



## Nougat

I just found out today there are different kinds of pitfall seeds...? 

How often does one find one of these tricky pitfall seeds anyway? I've never come across one.. And I've dug up a couple of hundred pitfall seeds since I started playing!


----------



## LadyDestani

Nougat said:


> I just found out today there are different kinds of pitfall seeds...?
> 
> How often does one find one of these tricky pitfall seeds anyway? I've never come across one.. And I've dug up a couple of hundred pitfall seeds since I started playing!



If I'm not mistaken, the tricky pitfall seed only shows up in the Lost and Found if you have the Police Station built. It won't randomly spawn in your town like the regular pitfall seeds. I think I've only seen one in my Police Station and I've been playing for over a year, so they must be pretty rare.


----------



## greyCat44

Nougat said:


> I just found out today there are different kinds of pitfall seeds...?
> 
> How often does one find one of these tricky pitfall seeds anyway? I've never come across one.. And I've dug up a couple of hundred pitfall seeds since I started playing!



Woah I didn't know there are different kinds either whaat

Also I didn't know until I read this thread's earlier posts that there are non-fruit trees )) I've been waiting for them to grow fruit for so long now huhu


----------



## Nougat

LadyDestani said:


> If I'm not mistaken, the tricky pitfall seed only shows up in the Lost and Found if you have the Police Station built. It won't randomly spawn in your town like the regular pitfall seeds. I think I've only seen one in my Police Station and I've been playing for over a year, so they must be pretty rare.



Ohh, thanks! I have found a few pitfall seeds at the lost & found, but only ever regular ones. Can't wait to find my first tricky one now! I shall display it somewhere


----------



## joey ^_^

i found out recently that you could just drag clothes onto the character instead of selecting the clothes and picking the "wear" option? and the same with money,, you can just drag it to the upper right thingy aaaaa knowledge


----------



## Animecafe102

I just now found out I can drop stuff on my bridge what the heck


----------



## mayor thorn

well, i just learned that items disappear when you leave them in the plaza and redd puts his tent atop them! i lost my witch?s robe that way a couple days ago. kind of silly!


----------



## DubiousDelphine

mayor thorn said:


> well, i just learned that items disappear when you leave them in the plaza and redd puts his tent atop them! i lost my witch’s robe that way a couple days ago. kind of silly!



After all redd is kind of a shady character, maybe he stole it XD


----------



## moonbyu

Just the other day, I was running around on my paths until I FELL DOWN! Apparently, since I hardly ever run, and I always wear the lucky item, I don't fall down!


----------



## Stevey Queen

mayor thorn said:


> well, i just learned that items disappear when you leave them in the plaza and redd puts his tent atop them! i lost my witch’s robe that way a couple days ago. kind of silly!



If you have the police station, I think your witches robe should turn up there.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

For the longest time I thought Able was a boy


----------



## Stella-Io

How am I just now learning that deer were INTRODUCED in ACNL, they never appeared in any other game. I thought I could get Diana in WW what is this?


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I learned that villagers can send you saplings in the mail.  I got a letter from Annalisa talking about plants, so I figured the gift was going to be one of the plant furniture items.  But when I opened it up, I was surprised to see a cedar sapling!  I knew they might occasionally send flowers, but not saplings.


----------



## Alexis

PacV said:


> People say your Villagers can sit on rocks, they never do that in my town so i want to discover if that's true or not.



they can defs sit on benches though! i have seen my villagers on both of my benches but never on that one ugly permanent rock


----------



## Bosmer

I didn't know the noises tootoids make represent pigs, I thought it was farts lmao.


----------



## bumblybee

I literally just found out yesterday you can fish off a cliff. It made catching the char much easier.


----------



## Mayor Flea

*Catching Bees*

I am new to the forum, but not new to ACNL (since Dec. 2013), and only discovered in the last month the best way to catch bees is not to run, but stand still. Stand directly in the front center of tree, shake the tree, your character will turn and face the fallen hive...at that point, just hit A a couple times and you will catch the bee automatically. Great way to collect bells (each bee is 2,500 bells and "wealthy town" is 3,000).  It's probably obvious--but you do need to already have your net in your hand for this to work properly.


----------



## Khaelis

Mayor Flea said:


> I am new to the forum, but not new to ACNL (since Dec. 2013), and only discovered in the last month the best way to catch bees is not to run, but stand still. Stand directly in the front center of tree, shake the tree, your character will turn and face the fallen hive...at that point, just hit A a couple times and you will catch the bee automatically. Great way to collect bells (each bee is 2,500 bells and "wealthy town" is 3,000).  It's probably obvious--but you do need to already have your net in your hand for this to work properly.



This was only a thing because of the Welcome Amiibo update adding the feature of being able to shake trees with tools held.


----------



## DubiousDelphine

The Horned hercules and golden stag battle each other in the museum


----------



## red_odessa

I don't wanna know how much of my life was collectively wasted donating items to the museum. One. By. _one_.

I reached at least 70% all collections until I realised Blathers would accept more than one at a time. I felt sooo dumb. I'm too set in the ways of Wild World and City Folk, even today!

- - - Post Merge - - -



> The Horned hercules and golden stag battle each other in the museum



That's actually a ridiculously cool little detail. I would have never noticed without you pointing it out!


----------



## Stella-Io

The scorpion and other disgusting horid summer beast fight each other too. They like size each other up, pounce then get bounced back.


----------



## DubiousDelphine

Mayor Flea said:


> I am new to the forum, but not new to ACNL (since Dec. 2013), and only discovered in the last month the best way to catch bees is not to run, but stand still. Stand directly in the front center of tree, shake the tree, your character will turn and face the fallen hive...at that point, just hit A a couple times and you will catch the bee automatically. Great way to collect bells (each bee is 2,500 bells and "wealthy town" is 3,000).  It's probably obvious--but you do need to already have your net in your hand for this to work properly.





Khaelis said:


> This was only a thing because of the Welcome Amiibo update adding the feature of being able to shake trees with tools held.



Well i still the old technique where you run, open iventory (freeze bee movement), get net, close inventory, catch bee.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Jumping off a cliff to swim in the ocean with a wet suit. I kept doing it again and again since it was very fun


----------



## lucylives

New to the forums, but not new to animal crossing

I've been using the shovel for so long, and didn't know you could press y to cover up the damn holes


----------



## neoratz

i have a confession to make.
i didn't know people were changing the clock ingame to time travel (or that you COULD change the time ingame without changing the ds system time) up until like a few months ago. i've been time traveling by changing the system's clock this whole time


----------



## Cobra

neoratz said:


> i have a confession to make.
> i didn't know people were changing the clock ingame to time travel (or that you COULD change the time ingame without changing the ds system time) up until like a few months ago. i've been time traveling by changing the system's clock this whole time



You’re not alone LOL


----------



## Charcolor

i just found out earlier this week that you can make wishes on the shooting stars and get a present in the mail the next day.
i've had this game since december 27, 2014. i am but a fool


----------



## social_worm

I have just recently learned that, in the Club Lol, there is a different type of show on Saturdays, and you can type in songs to request! That is one of the coolest things!! I love it a lot!


----------



## GirlPolarBear

I can't believe I never came across this. like. ever. so cute lol


----------



## joey ^_^

that when you're diving and the shadow disappears you can press 'y' to get back to the surface faster instead of waiting for your character to emerge on their own


----------



## Hadlee

im not sure if this is something stupid of me to realize at this point. but i just realized that when you talk to a male villager, they have a blue bubble around their name. when you talk to a female villager, they have a pink bubble around their name. and when you talk to a special character (npc), their name would appear with a green bubble around it.

sometimes i didn't know the gender of some of the villagers, and had to search it up, without knowing that i could just look at their name bubble. weird.


----------



## salty-

Didn't realize your could put down patterns to prevent villagers from moving into certain places, it's already too late for me to even try to fix that, 3 of my villagers already moved into horrible places including one destroying a stump I wanted to keep and also 2 of my dreamies and a rando basically moving in in a row right next to my house. It also didn't occur to me that filling out retail with your own junk will prevent villagers from ruining their own homes. A bit too late for that too.


----------



## Stephanie92

That you could see a list of donations outside the museum! That sign outside it, I never knew until very recently.


----------



## intestines

I've gone to the island a bunch of times having to wait for kapp'ns time consuming songs. After watching some videos I realized I could skip it by pressing the 'a' button a bunch of times ;-;


----------



## GirlPolarBear

another thing where I knew it would happen but never seen it for some reason.... tiny palm tree


----------



## mayor thorn

Today I learned that I can hit flowers planted at the base of the beach-cliff by standing on the cliff above them and swatting with my net. The net doesn’t touch the flowers, but it makes the flower-hitting sound and then the petals fly up. Lol, I’ve only been playing this game since it came out.


----------



## Seastar

I didn't know Olive was a girl until I finally bothered to scan in her RV. I was surprised because I couldn't tell by the card's picture of her.


----------



## Lars

that bushes grow in a 5x5 grid ( to calculate if you can plant there )
and trees do the same, but in a 7x7 grid.

and that a river and a pond ( when they break it ) it starts anew on the other side.

ex.
BBBBRRBBBBBB

BBPPPBBBBB

B = bush
R = river
P = pond


----------



## kigut

i learned this when i was very new to the game. when you nudge characters by walking against them, they will get mad after awhile. as in, if you keep doing it.

innocently enough, in my first town i liked Walt so much that i just wanted to take him to the beach with me. so i tried pushing him there. he got mad at me after awhile and began to walk around, fuming. i felt so heartbroken. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bosmer said:


> I didn't know the noises tootoids make represent pigs, I thought it was farts lmao.




but.. but they're called TOOToids..!!!!

a toot is a fart!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Awful said:


> I had no idea you could use the megaphone to find the owner of lost items.



how do you do this? what do you say in to the megaphone?


----------



## AndrewCrossing

This signature has been removed by a staff member due to exceeding signature height rules.
Signatures, as defined by the Bell Tree include everything under the signature line: all text, spoilers, and images used.
Please edit your signature to be within 250 pixels height before removing this notice and spoiler.
You may receive an infraction if you do not comply with the limit when re-adding your signature.
Thank you!

Ugh you may wanna fix that


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I learned that if you visit a dream town that you have actually visited before, the villagers will remember you.  I visit my husband's town all the time and talk to his villagers.  Today, I decided to visit his dream town to see what it looks like during the day when I'm not there and his villagers all greeted me like old friends.  They remembered me.  I thought that was really cute!


----------



## Sweetstar

I realized you could sit on rocks! I found out after I brushed past one and realized I could sit on it


----------



## Tobyjgv

I had no idea that you could even talk to others until recently!! 

Also, I thought the dream suite was the way you visit other towns and play with others, not the train station via FC.


----------



## Nougat

Yesterday, while browsing some Streetpass houses, I discovered you can customise the marshmallow chair to a burnt color & the whirlpool bath to have flowers in it!


----------



## salty-

Pushing the baby carriage furniture piece by the handle or the front of it will actually cause the wheels to move and it will make a unique sound for it doing that. Discovered a tumblr earlier that showed me a lot more items can be decorated and it showed me what they would look like, didn't realize the Rose couch could be turned white!


----------



## Kimurni

salty- said:


> Pushing the baby carriage furniture piece by the handle or the front of it will actually cause the wheels to move and it will make a unique sound for it doing that. Discovered a tumblr earlier that showed me a lot more items can be decorated and it showed me what they would look like, didn't realize the Rose couch could be turned white!



Same here, but with the clackercart! If you push it the animal clackers move up and down and it makes noise.

Also, new villagers have multiple dialogue options for meeting players! I had just sort of assumed they had maybe one for the mayor and one for everyone else, but now that I'm introducing four people to each in my second game I'm finding they usually have at least three different versions.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I thought this whole time, you could get the medicine cabinet prior to the Welcome Amiibo Update. Turns out you couldn’t.


----------



## Lars

Lars said:


> that bushes grow in a 5x5 grid ( to calculate if you can plant there )
> and trees do the same, but in a 7x7 grid.
> 
> and that a river and a pond ( when they break it ) it starts anew on the other side.
> 
> ex.
> BBBBRRBBBBBB
> 
> BBPPPBBBBB
> 
> B = bush
> R = river
> P = pond



remember this ?
well as it turns out in a grid of 7x7 there can be only 15 bushes/trees in total, that's why sometimes stuff doesn't grow, even though you know it's NOT a dead spot.

and in a 7x7 grid there can only be 8 trees ( at max ) and thus only 7 bushes at max IF you have 8 trees.
if you have 5 trees you can plant 10 bush starts in that 7x7 grid.


----------



## Stevey Queen

If you find a lost item, you can talk to Booker/Copper about it!!!

They dont help but they have a cute dialogue I never knew about.


----------



## Stella-Io

Didn't know that 

When it's cherry blossom season and the petals are flitting about, if you go down a beach ramp they don't flit anymore; you can't see them on the beach.


----------



## Vikaela

That turnip prices changed twice a day


----------



## maple22

I might have known and then forgotten, but I only recently realized that Re-Tail buys for more than T&T. I usually just sold to Re-Tail because it was more convenient, but I never noticed the better selling price until I made the mistake of selling three coelacanths to T&T Emporium.


----------



## salty-

Literally just found out that villagers actually have a unique animation for reading the Train Station bulletin, Merengue is my only villagers who comes close enough to the area because her house is pretty much right next to the train station, just saw her actually reading it with a animation kind of similar to the placing flowers one that villagers have.


----------



## LadyDestani

salty- said:


> Literally just found out that villagers actually have a unique animation for reading the Train Station bulletin, Merengue is my only villagers who comes close enough to the area because her house is pretty much right next to the train station, just saw her actually reading it with a animation kind of similar to the placing flowers one that villagers have.



That sounds so cute.  I've never seen any of my villagers reading the bulletin board even though Hugh and Annalisa walk around near it all the time.


----------



## Colette

I found this out some time ago, but for a while I didn't notice that when you're plotting a PWP with Isabelle, if you run around with her you can hear the bells on her head jingle! <3


----------



## Aeikurin

Literally just discovered that if you work at the cafe right before Brewster stops taking your request and an animal who sleeps at the same time is there drinking coffee, when you end work, you'll just see a coffee cup with coffee but no animal!

Thought it was a glitch lol but I think that's the reason why! I've never seen it happen before o:


----------



## Seastar

-It can rain on the island. I saw that on Club Tortimer today.
-If a villager of yours moves to a friend's town and you go see them, they'll remember you so well that your custom greeting with that villager will still be used. I knew they remember you, but I had no idea about the custom greeting until today when Benedict said his to my mayor.
-Resetti can stop Gulliver from spawning. You'll have to go in a building (Or to main street, campground, etc.) and come back out to get Gulliver to show up if Resetti just scolded you.
-K.K. Birthday is orderable. I'm just stupid and never checked.
-Katie will sometimes drop her ticket when getting on the train with you. She'll go to pick it up then get left behind. You will still get mail from her the next day.
-I clearly must be pronouncing Cyrano's name wrong because the megaphone hardly ever recognizes me saying his name.


----------



## chet_manley

Jirachi100 said:


> -I clearly must be pronouncing Cyrano's name wrong because the megaphone hardly ever recognizes me saying his name.



SEE-ruh-no.


----------



## Stella-Io

Omg. I thought it was Psy-ran-no this whole time. WUT.

But the megaphone is touchy also with certain names, like Shari, Cheri and Cherry, Marshal and Marcel. Sometimes Marcel would respond to Mar-Kel (me pronouncing his name) but other times Mar-cell (sell, my sister pronouncing his name).


----------



## rianne

I didn't know that you could get the throwing beans multiple times from Harvey.



Now I have more throwing beans than I truly need.


----------



## MayorMissy

i never knew you could get throwing beans!


----------



## daisyy

i had no idea about rare sunrises/sunsets until i got one in my town tonight and found the the thread on TBT about them! how neat!


----------



## CaramelCookie

Jirachi100 said:


> -Katie will sometimes drop her ticket when getting on the train with you. She'll go to pick it up then get left behind. You will still get mail from her the next day.



According to the wiki, "If Katie misses the train. It is for one of two reasons. Katie has already been in the receiver's town for that day. Or, Katie is already set to appear in the receivers town, but has not appeared yet."

It happened to me once


----------



## Stella-Io

CaramelCookie said:


> According to the wiki, "If Katie misses the train. It is for one of two reasons. Katie has already been in the receiver's town for that day. Or, Katie is already set to appear in the receivers town, but has not appeared yet."
> 
> It happened to me once



Wuuuut? I just thought it was random. The last option does make sense thou to my towns. Its happens a few times for me already, haha maybe this means I have too many towns.

I didn't realize that when you start up your player, then shut off right as Isabelle says hi, she won't say 'oh by the way you lost some data'. I wanted to plot reset so I changed my mind after I chose Marisol, went to the home menu, close the game, then went back to make a new character.


----------



## joey ^_^

I recently learned that when you throw beans at flowers, the flowers bounce!


----------



## salty-

Throwing Seaweed or Sea Grapes back into the water will make the command "toss", but any fish or living thing will have a "release" command instead!


----------



## Colette

At the top of every hour, the Modern Clock PWP will flash in a rainbow screen effect in the open space below the clock!  Very surprising to see while I was walking by.


----------



## maralacesphye

I only recently got the Secret Storeroom from Tom Nook, and I had no idea that it would also unlock a touchscreen furniture arranging feature! What a lifesaver!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Just found out recently that the small sign of Kicks’ store swings back and forth occasionally! It’s mind blowing for me considering his store is at the end of Main Street and I rarely go there.


----------



## moonford

i didn't know about the little detail of katie dropping the train ticket and being left behind due to particular circumstances. interesting way of applying to the situation, poor katie. lol


----------



## Suicune

This might be something that I had known at one point and then forgot because I just recently found out that you can only find the rock that gives you ore instead of coins with a silver shovel. For years I've been trying to find this rock with my gold shovel, now I'm switching back to my silver shovel and hopefully I'll have better luck.


----------



## Stevey Queen

The music sounds way different with headphones in.

Its significantly better.


----------



## Wallows

I learned a few days ago that silver shovels will get you more ore when you hit them against a rock instead of bells. I thought I'd get more money by having bells but I was wrong


----------



## Wallows

Shrunk can eat eggs. I gave him an earth egg and he ate it...if there was a ticket in there...


----------



## Kimurni

The hide and seek music continues to play while the hourly town tune plays


----------



## kirbys

i have never known the right way to pronounce 'gyroid' lol


----------



## moonbyu

Wallows said:


> Shrunk can eat eggs. I gave him an earth egg and he ate it...if there was a ticket in there...



what if he ate the ticket?..

- - - Post Merge - - -

anyways, my surprise today was going to Canberra's house and touching the wresting bell. all of a sudden, my mayor gets into a cute little wresting stance and starts throwing punches! i never knew!


----------



## Alienfish

Lol, just learning that the ? on the pwps like museum renovation and dream suits actually rotates and changes colours so it's like a spinning rainbow. (hold the pointer on the pwp in the list and it'll spin like this lol)


----------



## MeganPenguin

I just realised a few weeks ago that villagers could have fleas.


----------



## Snowesque

The holiday stocking can be customized.
It was a pleasant surprise when receiving it in a trade recently.


----------



## rianne

A total d'oh moment---today, Marty pinged me to suggest the sandbox PWP.

Didn't realize I also haven't "unlocked" the jungle gym. Neither PWP are integral to my town's theme so it's fine. (,:


----------



## LadyDestani

I was visiting Grizzly the other day and I've given him the campfire furniture item. I happened to press A near it and my character started warming her hands. It was so cute. I knew you could do that with the fire in the campgrounds, but I didn't know it worked with the little furniture item too.


----------



## KattCrossing

For the longest time I had no idea about special tree stumps until I got one completely by accident with a regular axe. 


I also didn't know that villagers don't move in on qr codes on the ground, so much time wasted trying to randomly plot reset lol


----------



## Stella-Io

I didn't realised rocks can be literally one space away from the rivers edge. I mean it makes sesnse, you can plot an animals house or PWP one space away from a rock, but I've never seen a rock that close to the river before. In all my years of playing too, wow.


----------



## angelcore

didn't know that villagers who've moved out can come back as visitors in main street lol


----------



## kigut

i didn't know you could put items ON TOP of the tabletop arcade machine. i thought it was just a video game console and not a table table.


----------



## Alienfish

kigut said:


> i didn't know you could put items ON TOP of the tabletop arcade machine. i thought it was just a video game console and not a table table.



didn't know this either..ahh you learn something new everyday indeed


----------



## LadyDestani

kigut said:


> i didn't know you could put items ON TOP of the tabletop arcade machine. i thought it was just a video game console and not a table table.



Yeah, I learned that a while ago because I gave one to Hugh and the next time I visited, he had an item sitting on top of it.

I recently learned that if you walk by a pond and hear a croaking sound, there's probably a frog in it. I usually keep my volume pretty low and my husband is watching stuff while I play so I never noticed before. But he discovered it just this week and told me about it. I checked it out last night when I had the house to myself and I heard it too.


----------



## ScaryGhosts

More of ?things I hadn?t thought of forever? but, never only carry one tool on the island. If youre beetle hunting at night you likely have a rod for sharks but even if youre just fishing during the day, always carry an extra tool so if you forget to put your goodies in the box when your inventory is full, you get the opportunitt to swap it for that tool instead of being forced to release something. Saves a bit of frustation 

- - - Post Merge - - -

also just learned today that the last villager to move in can be the next one to move out!! (Mira was my last move-in, ugh)


----------



## TheDuke55

I actually knew this for about a year, but I am posting it here for everyone else.

When a villager is fishing, use the megaphone right next to them. They will do the shock emote, I believe, but won't get angry and keep fishing. Do it a few times and try to push them. Eventually you will be able to push them away from their fishing spot and onto land (where there isn't any water) but they'll keep on fishing. For worms I guess.


----------



## Stella-Io

TheDuke55 said:


> I actually knew this for about a year, but I am posting it here for everyone else.
> 
> When a villager is fishing, use the megaphone right next to them. They will do the shock emote, I believe, but won't get angry and keep fishing. Do it a few times and try to push them. Eventually you will be able to push them away from their fishing spot and onto land (where there isn't any water) but they'll keep on fishing. For worms I guess.



Ooh, gonna try this now. Now then, to only find a villager fishing and one who I want to leave. Hm, so basically everyone in Luminosa.


----------



## Alienfish

TheDuke55 said:


> I actually knew this for about a year, but I am posting it here for everyone else.
> 
> When a villager is fishing, use the megaphone right next to them. They will do the shock emote, I believe, but won't get angry and keep fishing. Do it a few times and try to push them. Eventually you will be able to push them away from their fishing spot and onto land (where there isn't any water) but they'll keep on fishing. For worms I guess.



Lmao I gotta try.

I knew about the frog one actually, ironically enough lol.


----------



## Alienfish

Also the train station apparently has a fire extinguisher... makes sense but i never noticed til now when i visited a player aha


----------



## ScaryGhosts

KattCrossing said:


> For the longest time I had no idea about special tree stumps until I got one completely by accident with a regular axe.
> 
> 
> I also didn't know that villagers don't move in on qr codes on the ground, so much time wasted trying to randomly plot reset lol



When it?s mushroom season and you have a perfect town, rate mushrooms will grow near special stumps too c:


----------



## Aeikurin

If you find a lost item after many of your villagers are asleep, you can still ask them about it the next day!
Also, you can go to Main Street and find any animal living in your town and ask them about a lost item too.


----------



## LadyDestani

I didn't know that Saharah won't follow you onto the beach.  I found her right next to my beach ramp today and the fastest way to my house was to run around my beach and up the other ramp, but when I tried to go down the ramp she gave me the option to either do something else or stick with her.  So I had to go the long way through my town.

I also didn't know that you can see your villagers singing and dancing on the opening screen after you log off.  I caught Bruce and Deirdre after a conversation where they were both singing and then I logged off.  After the game saved and went to the log in screen, it focused on Bruce in front of his house and he was still singing and dancing.  It was so cute!


----------



## Bizhiins

I had no idea that the longer you spend on the island it makes your skin tanner. One time I left my ds open while I was on the island and my skin was a lot darker but I had no idea why until I looked it up later. And it?s only during a limited time of the year!!


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

On a rainy afternoon, when the lightning in the sky, Daisy (the dog girl) reflects the lightning and looks sparkling. ☆


----------



## Stella-Io

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> On a rainy afternoon, when the lightning in the sky, Daisy (the dog girl) reflects the lightning and looks sparkling. ☆



Okay now I need to stalk Daisy in Townie, I gotta see this.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Stella-Io said:


> Okay now I need to stalk Daisy in Townie, I gotta see this.


Yeah you gotta witness it!


----------



## stitchmaker

Got a nice surprise when Joan let me buy 1600 turnips in one purchase.  

When I bought them before the update Joan wouldn't let me buy 1600 because there was a bag of bells in the inventory.
I had to buy 1500 and than buy 100.
A few nights ago I asked for 1600 and got a nice surprise.  Bought a locker and pockets full in 10 minutes.


----------



## salty-

Realized that the gender of the villager you're playing as will actually have a vocal difference when you are typing out letters, found that out earlier when I was ordering furniture with my only male villager.

Also found out flooring like the daisy meadow will actually have a different sound effect when you walk on it in comparison to normal floors!


----------



## LadyDestani

Today I learned that on your birthday, you can blow out the candles on your birthday cake by blowing on your DS!  I never thought to try this.  I always just made a wish and that was it, but my husband figured it out today and told me.  I can't wait to try it on my birthday.  Unfortunately, I have to wait until November.


----------



## Bizhiins

I had no idea you could dive and get underwater creatures  for like a year. I can?t believe I didn?t look it up, but I thought the wetsuit was just a weird fashion suit and I never bought it or tried it out. After I found out there was like this whole aspect of the game I hadn?t even figured out was there.


----------



## 707

that you can use the golden shovel to plant reg saps & that money trees are a thing


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

When taking Katie around
Once stepping in the station
Stepping back out right away

then Katie tries following you in rush while looking you up. dammm.. so cute.


----------



## Snowesque

That even if you get all request options wrong at Brewster's Cafe, he will still give you normal coffee beans.
He is too kind!


----------



## Colette

That you can essentially make your own color palettes when making a custom design - I guess I just never clicked the paint tube icon and thought you were limited to the premade ones.  Now I get how people make super intricate patterns!


----------



## DubiousDelphine

Katie was in my town when I went to a different state for a holiday.
(i live in Australia. I went to Sydney for a holiday. Opened my NL game, Katie was strolling in town. Couldn't do anything about Katie as i was staying in a hotel...)


----------



## DJStarstryker

I just found out recently-ish that the good-luck charm gives you good luck if it's in your pockets. I've been carrying it around in my pockets all the time ever since I found out. It's pretty convenient.


----------



## DubiousDelphine

turn out of you do the sunniness emote in front of phylis, she will get mad at you


----------



## Kimurni

I'm sure this is common knowledge to a lot of people, but I ALWAYS play in the afternoon or evening, and I had no idea you couldn't visit Shrunk until noon


----------



## Tobyjgv

STACKING FRUIT!! It is honestly the most useful thing to do when you start off and are trying to sell your fruits. It makes life so much easier. Also, I don't know if this counts, but I never really was aware of all of these forum sites that unlock so many secrets and really make your time on ACNL great.


----------



## Alienfish

Kimurni said:


> I'm sure this is common knowledge to a lot of people, but I ALWAYS play in the afternoon or evening, and I had no idea you couldn't visit Shrunk until noon



Yeah took me a while to figure out as well :/


----------



## LadyDestani

I just realized that dandelions don't spawn in January and February. It makes sense since there's snow on the ground, but the other weeds still spawn.

I have also realized that villagers apparently don't invite you over to their house or ask to come to your house in the evening. I hadn't gotten an invite in ages and was wondering why. My husband got them all the time, but he plays in the early afternoon. I was playing earlier than normal one day and got an invite, so I think it must be related to the time. I rarely play before 7pm, and never seem to get invites after that time.


----------



## Lazaros

That you can put fish into your storage - my mental image after finding out was hilarious.
Other than that, that you can‘t just bury a shovel this time around and have it magically become a golden shovel overnight.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Still not sure yet, but I just realize.. it seems like there's a routine that you can get bonus MEOW coupon in Puzzle League. Usually, you get 1 coupon by
a. beating each play course
b. 5 or so combos
c. poofing 10 blocks at a time
But when I was playing Score Attack (is this the name in US version?) and I did like
step 1. poofing 10 blocks at a time & not reaching 2,500 score
step 2. poofing 10 blocks at a time & reaching 2,500 score
then... though it should've been 2 coupons that I'm supposed to get, yet I got 3 coupons.
I may be wrong about what routine, but the fact you get 1 more another coupon happened for sure, and not just once or twice. I'm now trying to verify the condition.


----------



## lPeachy

Cliff jumping! I think I found out by accident like my friend was in town and just leaped off the cliff and my jaw dropped


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

lPeachy said:


> Cliff jumping! I think I found out by accident like my friend was in town and just leaped off the cliff and my jaw dropped


What!! I didn't know that!! How do you do it!?!? (@▽＠


----------



## lPeachy

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> What!! I didn't know that!! How do you do it!?!? (@▽＠


While wearing a wet suit find a part of your town where the cliff has ocean below it instead of the beach(but not the waterfall! You can’t jump into the waterfall) Then press A. You’ll leap right off the cliff into the ocean!


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

lPeachy said:


> While wearing a wet suit find a part of your town where the cliff has ocean below it instead of the beach(but not the waterfall! You can’t jump into the waterfall) Then press A. You’ll leap right off the cliff into the ocean!


OMG I will absolutely try this tonight!! <33 Thank you~


----------



## Ehingen Guy

By holding down L or R while taking a picture in the photo booth, you can change the background of your TPC photo.


----------



## LadyDestani

Ehingen Guy said:


> By holding down L or R while taking a picture in the photo booth, you can change the background of your TPC photo.



I never knew that! I'll have to try it next time I do a TPC refresh.


----------



## lPeachy

If you happen to have bad luck and trip while holding a balloon you automatically let it go and it flys away into the abyss to be lost forever. Found that out the hard way ages ago


----------



## towki

I feel stupid for not knowing you could cancel a public works project until recently, I always thought you had to complete the project before being able to take it down.


----------



## 2kimi2furious

I apparently didn't know you could place gyroids in your Club LoL DX


----------



## towki

another thing, if you have a stereo of any kind playing then interact with an instrument in rapid succession (say, a folk guitar), it'll somewhat play in tune to whatever song is playing.


----------



## Siva

I just found out that if you face the campfire in the campground and press the A button, you do a little jump dance. So cute!


----------



## Alienfish

Apparently Harriet doesn't charge if you accidentally select the same hairstyle/colour again... lol rip!


----------



## Kimurni

If you talk to the guest at a villager's birthday party before the villager who's birthday it is, all they'll talk about is presents and the gift they got the birthday villager. (Hint, hint)


----------



## Kimurni

Also that villagers can tell other players your birthday wish if you tell them what it is (Ankha just asked my secondary to guess my main's, then told her)


----------



## poweradeex

That Retail gives you more Bells when you sell something than Nooklings Junction.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

I didn't know that you can essentially earn infinite meow coupon by puzzle league. I thought it's 1 coupon each course per day.


----------



## lPeachy

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> I didn't know that you can essentially earn infinite meow coupon by puzzle league. I thought it's 1 coupon each course per day.


I didn’t even know you could earn meow from puzzle league at all! I just never play it but now I will!


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

lPeachy said:


> I didn’t even know you could earn meow from puzzle league at all! I just never play it but now I will!


Yeah, after getting the prizes of each play courses, you'll be given 1 coupon each time by clearing the desired score/doing 5+ chain/10 combo. Good luck~


----------



## Alienfish

The Splatoon wearable make a sound effect when you put them on... Dunno if there are any other amiibo specific stuff who does but I thought it was cool


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Sheila said:


> The Splatoon wearable make a sound effect when you put them on... Dunno if there are any other amiibo specific stuff who does but I thought it was cool


I think some sanrio stuff does. Like shoes?

I just knew, when you place a certain furniture that's interactive and you can walk through, such as heart, rupee, wheat field etc. and the lamp of wisp next to each other, and leaves just one space so the wisp shows up in that block, this furniture shows the effect it has when wisp shows up! as same as when you walk through there.

I like the sound rupee makes each time wisp shows up in my room!
(you can see the purple rupee above wisp's head?)


----------



## 2kimi2furious

I’ve never tried pushing my villagers around outside of stores. I just pushed Walt somewhere and he threw a tantrum. Now I’ve got him trapped so I can do the diving trick on him and he’s just stomping around in place and I’m dying laughing. I knew they did that if you hit them with the net or hammer but not if you pushed them. This is my new favorite thing. XD


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

2kimi2furious said:


> I’ve never tried pushing my villagers around outside of stores. I just pushed Walt somewhere and he threw a tantrum. Now I’ve got him trapped so I can do the diving trick on him and he’s just stomping around in place and I’m dying laughing. I knew they did that if you hit them with the net or hammer but not if you pushed them. This is my new favorite thing. XD


^ Evil.


----------



## Valzed

I just found out that if you put a firefly in your house with the the light off in the room you'll be able to see the firefly light up on it's branch. I put a firefly in the bedroom of Mayor Bo's house during the day & had the light off because of the sun coming in. I went into the room tonight and before I turned the light on I saw the firefly lighting up! I sat there watching it flicker for like 5 minutes and forgot what I went into the room to do.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Valzed said:


> I just found out that if you put a firefly in your house with the the light off in the room you'll be able to see the firefly light up on it's branch. I put a firefly in the bedroom of Mayor Bo's house during the day & had the light off because of the sun coming in. I went into the room tonight and before I turned the light on I saw the firefly lighting up! I sat there watching it flicker for like 5 minutes and forgot what I went into the room to do.


I love seeing it too. In my room, it's fish - football fish and the one that spawns in the sea during winter, it's called "kurione" in my language, but I don't know its name in US version. It's blur light makes the room comfortable at night.


----------



## Valzed

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> I love seeing it too. In my room, it's fish - football fish and the one that spawns in the sea during winter, it's called "kurione" in my language, but I don't know its name in US version. It's blur light makes the room comfortable at night.



I knew about the football fish & the sea butterfly (kurione). I love the glow of the sea butterfly. I didn't know about the firefly though so I was mesmerized when I saw it. I'm going to catch one for Mayor Val's house too.


----------



## Liability

i just found out there's a 30 public works project limit


----------



## Alienfish

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> I think some sanrio stuff does. Like shoes?
> 
> I just knew, when you place a certain furniture that's interactive and you can walk through, such as heart, rupee, wheat field etc. and the lamp of wisp next to each other, and leaves just one space so the wisp shows up in that block, this furniture shows the effect it has when wisp shows up! as same as when you walk through there.
> 
> I like the sound rupee makes each time wisp shows up in my room!
> (you can see the purple rupee above wisp's head?)



Omk I need to try that once I can get the Rupee items(and like all the other dlc and amiibo stuff I still need rip I might have a problem). 

Never thought that Sanrio might do that but I might try that too.. ;3


----------



## mintellect

my first game was new leaf and i had not researched it or talked about it online at all, so there was a lot i didn't know about for a long time. i think the most shameful one, though, was that it took me over six months to learn that you could breed hybrid flowers.


----------



## Paperboy012305

When you use your shovel to dig a hole next to water where there’s fish, it scares them. This also happens when you remove the hole.

I seen lots of ways to scare fish, but not this one.


----------



## GoddessTripp

I play ACNL. It is my first AC game, and I've been playing solo for about a year only looking occasional questions, bug prices, etc. In the last two weeks I've sorta gotten more hardcore into playing and have been in general researching different aspects of the game. In the last two weeks I've had many "today I learned" moments.

Some of the things I have JUST recently learned:

* Grass wears down (as soon as I learned this I noticed it in my town and now it is bugging me and I am working to regrow it.)
* The entire concept of native fruit and that fruit sells better in towns where its not native (I've been playing solo the whole time so I was not aware of this at all)
* Flowers breed and can make hybrids
* The advantages of perfect fruit 
* That I should have bought a secret storage unit _as soon_ as it was available because holy cow I can store so much more!


----------



## Alienfish

...guppy is available in autumn apparently... wtf. probs more rare than its earlier month but for some reason i didn't know and i still have a few days to catch :3


----------



## Wickel

Today I found out that you can take of your shoes.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

So... It seems like you can blow on your 3ds microphone and have your character blow the pinwheel if you held one.


----------



## LadyDestani

Recently, I learned that the bamboo grass furniture item is interactive and you can read the wishes on it.


----------



## Bizhiins

I didn?t know that villagers could still ask you permission to leave even if you aren?t the mayor?? I was playing as a different character and one asked me to move away. I thought it was only the mayor they could ask for permission


----------



## twistinfate

Today I found out the grasses have patterns.  Found out that I have squares lol


----------



## Poppytea

shameful but i only just found out about ac puzzle league and the existence of blue roses :')


----------



## meo

Welp I just learned you can jump off the pier in the ocean. XD Pretty bad.


----------



## Kimurni

That if you leave a villager's birthday and come back, the party will still be going on


----------



## Tokuto

Sorry if these have been mentioned before, it's a long thread

Some time ago i found a glitch: If you have added patterns around the fruit tree, the fruits that drop in top of patterned tiles will completely disappear. One time all the fruits that fell down disappeared into the patterns 

Villagers can get angry if you push them around too much. Some type of villagers, like cranky and uchi for example, seem to get angry easier than others. When i'm farming pwps, it's a bit slower for me to dig the holes around to trap the villager because my whole town is covered in patterns. So sometimes the villager gets too far from the cage i'm making and i have to push them all the way back. They don't always appreciate it


----------



## Valzed

I just learned that when playing Hide N' Seek with your villagers that they can hide behind trees you have planted on your beach. Up until today I've never had a villager do that before. I had 30 seconds left and was actually running on my beach because it's faster and - BOOM! - there was the villager I had scoured my town looking for. Hiding behind a banana tree. Sneaky Wendy.


----------



## Shayden

legit did not know you could stack fruit until ~2 years after i got the game, smh
also took me a while to learn about cliff diving & that animals wont buy stuff for over 10k at re-tail


----------



## Ably.Saucey

Valzed said:


> I just learned that when playing Hide N' Seek with your villagers that they can hide behind trees you have planted on your beach. Up until today I've never had a villager do that before. I had 30 seconds left and was actually running on my beach because it's faster and - BOOM! - there was the villager I had scoured my town looking for. Hiding behind a banana tree. Sneaky Wendy.



I just figured that out recently too, there's usually one villager I can never find and I couldn't find Soliel (who is the hardest to find because she's small and orange like 60% of my flowers). I gave up and was walking down the beach to bother Gulliver and there she was, behind a palm, sitting in some orange flowers! I wouldn't had seen her at all except that she peeked!


----------



## Alienfish

...you can use the lovely phone for calling the "fortune line" ... bruh


----------



## will.

Sheila said:


> ...you can use the lovely phone for calling the "fortune line" ... bruh



woahh whats the fortune line??


----------



## Colette

I found out recently that the Watermelon furniture items from the WA update breaks and falls into pieces when you touch it!  Only figured it out while browsing my catalogue and lingering on the animation by chance.


----------



## Alienfish

donnellcrossing said:


> woahh whats the fortune line??



yea that one. not that im caring abt it since i have both the hood and the red hat but still cool xD


----------



## vlr0316

ii didnt know Phineas the Badge Dude, doesnt visit when its raining in your town!!!! either ii just never paid attention, or im slow, orrrrrr ii didnt think ii earned a badge and had waited for Phineas and noticed it was raining.. it never occurred to me to question why he wasnt around when ii know ii did earn a badge.. ii just usually waited til ii saw him.. orrr when ii know ii do earn one, ill go to my police station and ask if anything unusual is going around, then im told if Phineas is around, and ill go looking for him lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ably.Saucey said:


> I just figured that out recently too, there's usually one villager I can never find and I couldn't find Soliel (who is the hardest to find because she's small and orange like 60% of my flowers). I gave up and was walking down the beach to bother Gulliver and there she was, behind a palm, sitting in some orange flowers! I wouldn't had seen her at all except that she peeked!



lmao thats so funny!! ii didnt know that either!! luckily although right when im about to give up, ii find the last one.. bht now that ii know this, watch my luck change and the next time ii play, someone will end up on the beach haha

- - - Post Merge - - -



2kimi2furious said:


> I’ve never tried pushing my villagers around outside of stores. I just pushed Walt somewhere and he threw a tantrum. Now I’ve got him trapped so I can do the diving trick on him and he’s just stomping around in place and I’m dying laughing. I knew they did that if you hit them with the net or hammer but not if you pushed them. This is my new favorite thing. XD



lmao so funny!! ii accidentally did that too, ii got mad bc they got mad whennit was most def. an accident, and ii didnt know that they would get mad.. its just that they were in the way on the bridge and ii couldnt get around them!! they werent even moving they were just standing there having a freaken conversation!! ii had no choice lol


----------



## heyimsobored

This isn't anything recent like, I think this was when I played animal crossing a lot which was two years ago. Anyway, I didn't know that you could hang clothing up on the wall for the longest time. It blew my mind a little when I first saw it as it looked way nicer than when you display clothing normally which I always thought looked kinda obtrusive


----------



## Maiana

I'm so late, but I recently found out that trees/bushes can only grow in a line of 12 or 13. 
I've never used bushes in my town, but I always just assumed they kept growing regardless of the amount you plant in a row.


----------



## LadyDestani

I was taking a new TPC picture today and I found out that if you hold down the R button, the picture comes out in sepia tone, and if you hold down the L button, the picture is in black and white.


----------



## matt

I've only just realised you can lose on the easy labyrinth tour, until last night I didn't think it was possible but unfortunately some kids weren't playing properly


----------



## heyimsobored

I just found out that you can sit in the driver's seat of the RVS. You can even scare them with the car horn


----------



## Mayor of Morioh

This is going to be pretty embarrassing but I didn't know you could stack fruit until last week when someone asked me for a basket of perfect peaches and I was just like... ??? So I had to run to google before they visited my town to learn about it. At the same time I'm not TOO embarrassed because I played a ton of City Folk and Wild World over the years and only played New Leaf for about 2 years and just got back into recently &#55357;&#56837;


----------



## will.

tiainoasis said:


> This is going to be pretty embarrassing but I didn't know you could stack fruit until last week when someone asked me for a basket of perfect peaches and I was just like... ??? So I had to run to google before they visited my town to learn about it. At the same time I'm not TOO embarrassed because I played a ton of City Folk and Wild World over the years and only played New Leaf for about 2 years and just got back into recently ��



this is so funny! i can imagine how you wouldn't know because nothing else besides bells stack! i just love stacking fruit though because it saves me so much inventory space!


----------



## Goddess Yami

I just found out about tricky pit ball seeds. I had no idea it existed because I finally got the police station after playing the game for six years.

I think it was last year when I found out about Club Tortimer. I never payed attention to the membership in the gift shop on the island.


----------



## Ably.Saucey

That you don't have to arrive exactly at the agreed time when a village invites you over to their house, a few minutes early or late is ok. NOT if they invite themselves to your house though, you need to be there before the clock strikes the time.


----------



## Argo

I just learned there was a limit for how much furniture you can put in one room. It?s ok though, I finished my instrumental room


----------



## Kimurni

I was up earlier than most of my villagers, and discovered you can play hide and seek with only two hiders if no one else is awake!


----------



## Mutti

PacV said:


> People say your Villagers can sit on rocks, they never do that in my town so i want to discover if that's true or not.



Now you have said it, Ive never seen his either. 
Im now Also curious


----------



## Alienfish

..you can switch between your tpc and the meow initiatives by pressing left/right on the dpad...lol..


----------



## stitchmaker

Found out Timmy and Tommy wouldn't buy artwork.  At the time I was checking to see if it was fake and it was greyed out.


----------



## Reaper3201430

For the first time the other day, I had to watch one of my beautiful heart balloons float away while I was stung by a bee, shaking trees, holding it lol


----------



## LadyDestani

Sheila said:


> ..you can switch between your tpc and the meow initiatives by pressing left/right on the dpad...lol..



I didn't know this either. Thanks for the info!


----------



## nekotown

A fun thing I discovered recently is that if a villager has an instrument in their house you can play a song for them and they will clap for you when you are done.


----------



## TSquared

This may or may not have been mentioned, but I learned that the specific pavement pattern of the four main buildings (Train Station, Town Hall, Event Plaza, Retail) determines rock placement around those areas. It cut down my map resetting time by *so much* when I finally realized I could avoid landscaping annoyances this way!


----------



## Nodokana

For the longest time I didn't know that you could talk to Mabel where you could save designs and find the other options such as making different kinds of shirts/dresses.


----------



## heyimsobored

I just found out that the villagers can hangout in each others' houses. I just assumed that would never happen


----------



## DubiousDelphine

you could get bitten by a mosquito in the museum?!


----------



## Ably.Saucey

TSquared said:


> This may or may not have been mentioned, but I learned that the specific pavement pattern of the four main buildings (Train Station, Town Hall, Event Plaza, Retail) determines rock placement around those areas. It cut down my map resetting time by *so much* when I finally realized I could avoid landscaping annoyances this way!



Really?! That's so handy! How?


----------



## TSquared

Ably.Saucey said:


> Really?! That's so handy! How?



This link should explain it: https://www.tumblr.com/dashboard/blog/gentlyusedleaf/86961099174
(you may have to log in to tumblr to see it first)

Basically there are three possible layouts for each of the buildings, and if you reset just right, you can end up with the ones that spawn the least amount of rocks, in the least annoying places. Hope that helps!


----------



## ethre

i only learned wishy the star was a thing the other day due to a thread in this forum! i always thought that ingame shooting stars' twinkling was just for show!


----------



## Lynnea

The first week (?) I started playing, I didn't know you could stack fruit ... I'd literally get a full inventory and go to Re-Tail and go back out again, I was amazed when I learned you could.


----------



## watercolorwish

kind of dumb but im getting back into playing and noticed if you play an instrument in front of a villager they will clap for you! so cute


----------



## Cheremtasy

TSquared said:


> This link should explain it: https://www.tumblr.com/dashboard/blog/gentlyusedleaf/86961099174
> (you may have to log in to tumblr to see it first)
> 
> Basically there are three possible layouts for each of the buildings, and if you reset just right, you can end up with the ones that spawn the least amount of rocks, in the least annoying places. Hope that helps!



I'm honestly so glad you shared this because I'm honestly blown away??? I used that guide to figure out which types I had and was able to pin-point all of them. I can't believe it took over 6 years for me to discover this ;; I've been heavily considering buying a second cartridge for a new town recently too, so I'll definitely be using that guide if I follow through with that!


----------



## Alienfish

...train station has a trash can. like obviously maybe but i haven't noticed it til now lolll


----------



## Onyx

Reaper3201430 said:


> For the first time the other day, I had to watch one of my beautiful heart balloons float away while I was stung by a bee, shaking trees, holding it lol



It also will float away if you have bad luck and fall!


----------



## WarpDogsVG

Onyx said:


> It also will float away if you have bad luck and fall!



and it's literally the saddest thing in the world


----------



## Jessy_Azran

Bubblebeam said:


> What are some things about AC:NL that took you years to discover? For example, I only just realized the colour palette can be customised when making a design. Like, each colour within the palette can be picked yourself. I assumed the same limitation as Wild World was in place all these years!
> 
> Also, for the longest time I thought, like a dolt, that bamboo was a PWP. Don't ask why.



I've been there too. Not with the colour palette or bamboo, but I thought the Stalk Market was a public work project, until my brother laughed at me and said Joan is the stalk market!!!


I also have other things I didn't know about but I can't remember on the top of my head. I'll get back to you when I remember again. Don't worry, I didn't laugh at you. I'd be a hypocrite if I did.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> ...train station has a trash can. like obviously maybe but i haven't noticed it til now lolll



There is a trash can at the train station?! Where?! OMG I feel such a dumb idiot! I know the train station has Lloid the gyroid there if you need to donate to certain Public Work Projects, and there's a locker full of stuff from your house's wardrobe but...


----------



## Alienfish

Jessy_Azran said:


> I've been there too. Not with the colour palette or bamboo, but I thought the Stalk Market was a public work project, until my brother laughed at me and said Joan is the stalk market!!!
> 
> 
> I also have other things I didn't know about but I can't remember on the top of my head. I'll get back to you when I remember again. Don't worry, I didn't laugh at you. I'd be a hypocrite if I did.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> There is a trash can at the train station?! Where?! OMG I feel such a dumb idiot! I know the train station has Lloid the gyroid there if you need to donate to certain Public Work Projects, and there's a locker full of stuff from your house's wardrobe but...



You can't use it, it's behind the desk and you can see it whenever you invite people in I think. I just never noticed the detail (no you can't use the fire extinguisher either).


----------



## Jessy_Azran

Sheila said:


> You can't use it, it's behind the desk and you can see it whenever you invite people in I think. I just never noticed the detail (no you can't use the fire extinguisher either).



LOL, I only just noticed the bin too. And yeah, I thought that remark was funny, we can't use the extinguisher ooh I do hope my town is not in danger of fire though...


----------



## Alienfish

Jessy_Azran said:


> LOL, I only just noticed the bin too. And yeah, I thought that remark was funny, we can't use the extinguisher ooh I do hope my town is not in danger of fire though...



same, i hope that train station monkey knows how ahaha.


----------



## Candyland791

I had no idea of Club Tortimer, actually! Sometimes I saw that a piece of paper (?) was for sale in the island shop, but I never knew what it was until I read it up a few months ago.

Oh, and the thing with jumping from the cliffs while having on a swimsuit! I didn't know that one until some weeks ago ^^'


----------



## mayor_klaus

I didn't know that if I press A while holding a net, my character will walk slowly. For ages I just ran after the bugs and wondered why I can't get close enough to catch them


----------



## dasheranne

I accidentally sat on a rock the other day and had to set my game for a moment because I honestly had no clue you could do that.


----------



## DubiousDelphine

Take a good look at felyne's eyes


----------



## Lemonsky

Velma is the only female goat villager who has a beard. I don't know if I had even noticed that before.


----------



## Bizhiins

I have been playing this game for 2 years, but I never realized that the direction of your town?s ocean affects which side of Main Street the museum will be on. I have done a ton of trades, but I?ve never visited someone else?s Main Street to notice this. I just got myself a second town, and i put the ocean in the opposite direction of my first town and noticed it today! I can?t believe it


----------



## Dashonthecob

I've never changed my town tune until a couple days ago. I didn't know it changed the music for all the stores and villagers.


----------



## pinkcosmos

Yesterday I realized the Tingle Hood is NOT a fortune cookie item, but something you got from Katrina. I didn't know you could even buy hats from her! Fortune telling is against my religion so I never payed for Katrina to open her shop on Main Street because I thought it was useless.


----------



## lullabies

i had no clue there were thunderstorms?? like, with actual thunder sounds and stuff. i need to pay more attention


----------



## Alienfish

feathers actually have a shadow so it's easier to spot em during festivale ....


----------



## Valzed

I just found out that alts get their own money rocks. In my main town I never really did much with my alts other than use them for storage. Mostly I just enjoyed having versions of my hubby & son in my town. In my second town though I use my alt, Mary, to do more. As Mary I was hitting rocks trying to catch a pill bug and money started popping out! I had already gotten the money rock with my mayor that day so I was stunned! I went into my main town & had my two alts in there go around hitting rocks and they each had a money rock too! I've missed out on so many Bells!


----------



## Bizhiins

I just found out today that you can switch out the gyroids on the Club LOL stage with your own gyroids, to be on stage with K.K. when he performs!


----------



## LiamGG

For some reason, I thought paths were a PWP, instead of being made by yourself, or scanned through a QR Code on placed on the ground. I also didn?t even understand the purpose of qr codes, so I have no idea I could make my own wallpapers, customize furniture, place designs anywhere I wanted to, or wear qr outfits. Definitely a pitiful moment for me to remember ;n; I also thought time traveling was only for hacked systems, for the longest time, so that?s probably where my irrational fear of TT-ing comes fro, even though I _know_ it can?t corrupt your game, I guess I just fear I?ll lose my dreamies in the process?? Who knows. I also didn?t know dream towns were pretty much an exact carbon copy of your town, and thought it was a second town you created in the dream suite and customized however you wanted. Big mistake that was.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

For this one, it needs to be done on a villager nearing their sleeping schedule. On the title screen, you know how it focuses on a certain villager, right? Well, if it focuses on one and then goes back inside their house to sleep, the camera will start to move from one building to another. Yes, it is possible for the camera to move from building to building on it's own, but the fact that Nintendo saw this as a possibility makes me appreciate all of those minor yet impactful details.


----------



## Lavamaize

I did not realazise when the T&T Emporium has a sale, Gracie has special items for the Sale!


----------



## Lavamaize

I just realized that Kapp'n sounds like Captain out-loud and it is just spelled wrong. 
Lol.


----------



## Alienfish

The amount of customization options. Been playing HHD recently a lot and the modern alpine set in darker wood = love.


----------



## LadyDestani

I just found out today that, in addition to sparkling, flowers change colors ever so slightly when they've been watered.  I was home sick today so I logged into my town during the daytime (I usually play at night).  When I watered my purple tulips, I noticed that the tips became a lighter shade of purple.  It was really pretty.  I tried it with my black tulips and a purple pansy as well.  I guess I never noticed it before because it's really subtle and probably not very visible in the dark.


----------



## DoctorPaine

I had no idea how long Dream Suite info lasted. 

On a whim, I put in the name I usually use for my mayor, and I came across my very first town. The file of which has been wiped over at least three times at this point; but it’s still right there! I can even sit on the tree & see the whole history of it, that’s kind of amazing.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I had no idea how long Dream Suite info lasted. 

On a whim, I put in the name I usually use for my mayor, and I came across my very first town. The file of which has been wiped over at least three times at this point; but it?s still right there! I can even sit on the tree & see the whole history of it, that?s kind of amazing.


----------



## Fluffy_Isopod

PacV said:


> People say your Villagers can sit on rocks, they never do that in my town so i want to discover if that's true or not.



It's definitely true. I saw a villager sitting on a rock before but it's rare and I only saw it once or twice. I also saw Walker sitting on a tree stump when he used to live in my town. I talked to him and he commented on how he liked the stump.


----------



## Globes216

I didn?t know for the longest time that cedar trees only grew on the north of town so I was always so confused they kept dying when I tried to put them near the southern cliffs


----------



## Darby

Here?s something good to know for those of us that have RV amiibo cards with garbage/waste cans in them... you can actually use them to get rid of your trash.


----------



## Nenya

Darby said:


> Here’s something good to know for those of us that have RV amiibo cards with garbage/waste cans in them... you can actually use them to get rid of your trash.



And Harvey sells the basic trash can periodically, which is functional and can also be customized by Cyrus.


----------



## Darby

Yeah but, when Jacob’s camping you know it’s trash day, I just take it all up there and dump it in his so I don’t have to waste the coupons or the space... AND I get three meow coupons doing it too.


----------



## Nenya

Darby said:


> Yeah but, when Jacob’s camping you know it’s trash day, I just take it all up there and dump it in his so I don’t have to waste the coupons or the space... AND I get three meow coupons doing it too.



Now this I didn't, and don't, know!  Could you please expand on this? Thanks!


----------



## Darby

Hey Nenya, I remember you, it was about streetpass and the items from it... it was a long time ago but anyway, glad to see you’re still active. Well, what I can’t remember is how I figured this out but I’m sure it was by accident... I originally planned to have Jacob as my lazy but fell in love with my starter (Drago) so I’d always feel sorry for poor little Jacob and I could get the meow coupons if he camped so I would go and visit him and I probably had some fake art or rotten fruit in my pockets one time when I was playing around in there and his garbage can gave me the option to throw it away so I did. I don’t know if my bells decrease because I hadn’t thought of that until after I mentioned it here so if anyone wants to pay attention to that and let me know because he doesn’t come but every couple of weeks... Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nenya

Darby said:


> Hey Nenya, I remember you, it was about streetpass and the items from it... it was a long time ago but anyway, glad to see you’re still active. Well, what I can’t remember is how I figured this out but I’m sure it was by accident... I originally planned to have Jacob as my lazy but fell in love with my starter (Drago) so I’d always feel sorry for poor little Jacob and I could get the meow coupons if he camped so I would go and visit him and I probably had some fake art or rotten fruit in my pockets one time when I was playing around in there and his garbage can gave me the option to throw it away so I did. I don’t know if my bells decrease because I hadn’t thought of that until after I mentioned it here so if anyone wants to pay attention to that and let me know because he doesn’t come but every couple of weeks... Thanks in advance!



Hi, I remember your name! Thanks for this, but another question. Does Jacobs RV come regularly to the RV park or do you summon him with an amiibo card?


----------



## MelloDimensions

About the throne, and it's worth.  I ended up gifting it for a villagers birthday just for them to sell it in retail for 640k.


----------



## Darby

It’s by RV card.


Just wanted to let everyone know that your bells stay the same when you use the garbage in Jacob’s RV. (Garbage day came sooner than expected.) And it’s five meow coupons not three, I had forgotten and got it confused, sorry!


----------



## GirlPolarBear

just found out today frogs don't use umbrellas in the rain!! I should've known but I've never had a frog before


----------



## GirlPolarBear

I literally keep finding out more random stuff! I just went to Nan's for a scheduled visit, played the piano for a bit and she clapped when I stopped! Woa


----------



## Celinalia

when i got my nintendo and animal crossing, it was my 11th birthday so i was still pretty young. i wanted to start right away without spoilering myself on the internet. i wanted to name my town 'wolfenb?ttel', just like the town i was born in. but i didn't know that i could only have a town name with eight letters/symbols. so i typed in 'wolles' (idk what that means either) just for fun because i thought you could change it at some point in the game. i played five years with that horrible name and some of my friends made fun of me. good ol' times ~


----------



## Bizhiins

I had no idea that Digby the HHA tour guy is Isabella?s brother


----------



## duvetmo

I only recently learned you could refurbish items. Had no idea beforehand, but it's definitely opened up a whole new world for me!


----------



## MapleCake

For me, I think I didn't realize for the longest that you can creep up to bugs if you press and hold A. I was, I guess lack for a better word, "manually" catching bugs by really slowly finessing the crap out of my catches by just walking towards bugs (mainly beetles) and catching them, but then my thumb would give out and twitch so I lost my catches. Game over! 

Also never realized I didn't have to press and hold B to run either. I could've used the back trigger buttons and if I knew that sooner, I could've saved myself from so many hand/thumb cramps lol


----------



## Autumn_Leaves

I didn't realize until now that the grass had different shapes. I thought all the grass was the same. I didn't know it could come in squares,circles, or triangles. That is pretty cool and makes towns even more unique.
Also I didn't notice that the leaves changed different colors throughout fall either. I think that is really neat and makes fall so pretty. I really like this feature a lot!


----------



## Leedzie

That you can rearrange the emotions in the emote menu!!

I just discovered it last night while visiting a friend's town. We were chatting over discord at the time and while I was wandering around her town I unexpectedly ran into her, so I emoted at her with a smile or something. She said she'd forgotten how to do emotes and I reminded her where the menu was, and we both just started doing expressions at each other back-and-forth. At one point I hit one too early and just hovered on it, then unthinkingly dragged my stylus a little and IT CAME UP AND MOVED WITH THE STYLUS AND IT BLEW MY MIND. I'm so happy I learned because I've always felt like the arrangement was terrible and I wished I could have all the happy and sad emotions separated!!


----------



## Laconic

LOTS of multiplayer stuff, but the one that caused the most awkward experience was not knowing that RV items are five meow coupons instead of the usual three. 

Thankfully the person was lovely and got me the item, (and I paid them back for the trouble OTL).


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Today I knew after playing for 6 years, that Reese buys 24-shop items for.. 711 bells..





​


----------



## Laconic

Welp, I also learned that turning lost items into the police station is just flavor text ! There's no point. All this time I thought you could use that option to skip out on doing the errand...


----------



## Stephanie92

Laconic said:


> LOTS of multiplayer stuff, but the one that caused the most awkward experience was not knowing that RV items are five meow coupons instead of the usual three.
> 
> Thankfully the person was lovely and got me the item, (and I paid them back for the trouble OTL).



Is it 5 coupons because your visiting someone?


----------



## Laconic

Stephanie92 said:


> Is it 5 coupons because your visiting someone?



Yes ! If you go to someone else's town and try to use their campground/RV's, it'll be 5 meow coupons instead of 3.


----------



## Stephanie92

Laconic said:


> Yes ! If you go to someone else's town and try to use their campground/RV's, it'll be 5 meow coupons instead of 3.



See, I'm going to visit an rv very soon, luckily I've been preparing 5 per item, thanks for letting me know. I guess it's happened before, items being 5 meow coupons, it's a weird one.


----------



## capnport

Scorpions will disappear if you don?t agitate them.


----------



## BluebearL

I recently found out about the void, despite two years of playing animal crossing and two years of playing online with others! (face- to- palm) Someone came to my town to pick up a villager. It was in my cycle town (I sell villagers in it) So I then tt'd 4 days into the future and Namoi had moved in, even though I previously had ten villlagers (maybe one moved out in the four days who hadn't told me about it?) I went to talk to her and instantly notice that she wasn't original! This was strange given I hadn't invited any villagers to my town. She introduced herself and said that she was from the town of the person who had come to pick up their villager! I posted about it and it was then explained to me that villagers who leave someones town are then in the void and if their previous mayor visits or gets visited that they may just move itno your town! I can't believe given how much online playing I do that this was the first time (happens frequently to others) but there you go lol


----------



## Laconic

Bumping this because I learned something new today that I didn't even think _would_ be a thing. 

Villagers read the bulletin board !! They'll stand in front of it, go into the "thinking position" for a couple seconds, then wander off. The first few times I saw this, I assumed they were going to place flowers and bugged out, but after this happened so many times with a bunch of different villagers, nah---they really "read" it ! 

I'm guessing because I never had houses near the bulletin board before, I never noticed this.... But in my new town, there's houses right next to the train station !


----------



## AccfSally

I posted the pictures on the picture thread.
But I recently found out that the Tarantula can still attack you in a dream town, if you have the net out..if the dream town is set during the summer.

I didn't know this could happen....


----------



## Laconic

AccfSally said:


> I posted the pictures on the picture thread.
> But I recently found out that the Tarantula can still attack you in a dream town, if you have the net out..if the dream town is set during the summer.
> 
> I didn't know this could happen....



welp, that's a new one for me too !


----------



## Darby

IDK if this has already been mentioned but I found out that you cannot sell the veggie basket at Re-Tail... Wonder why??


----------



## kyle on saturn

I never knew that certain items like petitions for other towns or never returned lost items change their name after a certain time to like “paper scrap”, I found this out when one of my villagers asked me to do a petition for villagers from other towns, and I turned it in late so they said to throw it out and it changed!

I also found this one out just under an hour ago :O

If you never give a villager a present from another villager, the present would say “What was this?” Or something like that, I forgot Pietro asked me to give it to Pango and I TT’ed and it changed, now I feel bad for not giving her her bear shirt D:


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Darby said:


> IDK if this has already been mentioned but I found out that you cannot sell the veggie basket at Re-Tail... Wonder why??


I think it's because you can't put non-orderable regional exclusive holiday items on re-tail.

I just knew mushrooms spawn even near the trees that haven't fully grown!


----------



## Kristen

I didn't know that you could build a house over a public works project and have it be demolished. No paying, no waiting for the next day. I only discovered it recently and I don't even remember how I found out. I know that I saw it somewhere online though. It saved me a lot of time and bells when beginning to redesign my town.


----------



## kyle on saturn

I just found something out the other day, villagers can sell wallpaper/flooring at retail, what would show is the regular sprite of what it would look in your inventory, unlike the nookling stores you can’t see what it looks like before you buy, but does this mean villagers can switch their flooring or wallpaper? I never knew that either.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Today my friend kindly invited me to join her Naughty & Nice Day.
And I just knew while enjoying the tour in her houses, that you can REFURBISH THE HOLIDAY SOCKS!!
Didn't know that even after playing straight up like 6 years now.

And, knew how cute the standie is on that holiday<3





Spoiler:


----------



## Alienfish

^^what you could do that  had no idea either.

And yeah I had no idea about all the refurbish ones until I really started to play HHD a lot back in the days...


----------



## John Wick

I went months before learning you could get villagers to all where the same thing by mailing them five of the shirt/outfit you wanted them to wear.

My now deleted town had a theme, but I stupidly filled a delivery request to Stu, and it was the tulip shirt. A hideous beyond words, shirt. (It was then that I ceased all delivery requests.)

Stu then gave it to almost every other villager.

The tulip shirt.. in a Game of Thrones themed town. O_O

I eventually sent them all the Epona Outfit.. then would load the game and walk around until the villager I wanted to invite me to their house for an on-the-spot-visit, pinged me, and if they invited me over, I'd wait for them to offer to sell me an item in their home, and I'd buy that awful tulip shirt they had on display.

I'd save, then reload and do it all again with another villager.

I did this until all the tulip shirts were gone, and the nightmare was finally over.


----------



## Sweetley

I just found out that if you standing in front of the piggy bank and pressing A, you can hear the noise of a coin falling into it. I've never noticed this because the sound is so quiet and I mostly play either with no music or not full volume, so that's why I didn't heard it before. Nice detail.

Also, I didn't know until now that the watermelon can be refurbished into a sliced one. I just saw it in a dream town and was kinda surprised about this.


----------



## John Wick

Loupinotte said:


> Also, I didn't know until now that the watermelon can be refurbished into a sliced one. I just saw it in a dream town and was kinda surprised about this.



The watermelon doesn't need to be refurbished.

It's interactive.

If you click it when it's whole, it opens up into the spliced version.

I kept them in my pig pens I made in one of my player's houses in my old town. ^_^


----------



## Sweetley

John Wick said:


> The watermelon doesn't need to be refurbished.
> 
> It's interactive.
> 
> If you click it when it's whole, it opens up into the spliced version.
> 
> I kept them in my pig pens I made in one of my player's houses in my old town. ^_^



Oh, didn't know this. I never had the watermelon and therefore thought you need to refurbish it to get a different version, like the sliced one in this case. Good to know it now.


----------



## John Wick

Loupinotte said:


> Oh, didn't know this. I never had the watermelon and therefore thought you need to refurbish it to get a different version, like the sliced one in this case. Good to know it now.



Harvey sells it, and you can get it off Plucky in her RV, if you can visit someone who has her.


----------



## Snowesque

More like forgot, but the tropical floor in the Island Shop is 100 metals... That is no small bit of change!


----------



## iExist

That you could get millions of bells on the island every day >.<


----------



## Hanif1807

I just know that if you send a birthday letter to villagers, they will notice it and reply back saying thanks for it


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

I never realized Dr. Shrunk would clap or do emotes back when you emoted at him / various other reactions


----------



## CicadasNSeagulls

I didn?t know you could catch snowflakes with the net. I only found out through a New Horizions gameplay trailer. I feel so slow lol (ˊᗜˋ*)


----------



## Elveira

I just realized if you time travel backwards, it will reset a villager that was already planning on moving out to another villager.


----------



## Mayor Monday

*I literally just found out a couple of hours ago that those brown bags in the Nookling store has glow wands and stuff in them.*

I played City Folk for so long I subconsciously passed them up as flowers. An entire year and I've been disregarding the coolest feature in New Leaf.


----------



## Halloqueen

I believe tonight was the first time I've ever seen the cumulonimbus cloud formation in New Leaf. Either that or I haven't regularly played in so long that I'd forgotten it was a thing, but it feels like a new discovery to me regardless. I thought my game was screwing up or something and looked around online before coming across a picture of what I was seeing. 

If anyone's curious about what I'm talking about, it would be this. Picture from the animalcrossing.fandom.com wiki page on Weather:


----------



## Leedzie

Today I learned that the game won't throw you more than one birthday party per year. This year my birthday happened to fall on the same day as the Fishing Tourney, and I wanted to try to get both the silver and bronze trophies this time so I won't have to worry about that anymore going forward. I started up the game and was whisked away for my birthday party, then did the Fishing Tourney and got second place. Then I backed up a day to reset it, then came back to Saturday to try for the bronze trophy. I had probably been playing for like 10 minutes before I realized that I was also on my birthday again, but my neighbors didn't take me away for a party. I guess the game keeps track of that stat in particular!


----------



## Tianna

I guess this is because I haven't played in a while but like literally everything to do with the Welcome Amiibo update is news to me lol


----------



## AccfSally

I just realize you can customize the toast in the Toaster.


----------



## poweradeex

This thread teaches me so much and has me pikachu-facing.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

I had no idea you could jump off the dock in a town while wearing a wetsuit.


----------



## Hanif1807

I don't know if this is true, but i just know that if K.K 's song is playing in the room and we try to use the instruments available in that room, they'll follow the melody of the song


----------



## Stephanie92

Elveira said:


> I just realized if you time travel backwards, it will reset a villager that was already planning on moving out to another villager.



..... Really?


----------



## Chipl95

Hanif1807 said:


> I don't know if this is true, but i just know that if K.K 's song is playing in the room and we try to use the instruments available in that room, they'll follow the melody of the song



I will have to try that out!


----------



## Darkesque_

I didn't realize that you could stack fruit.


----------



## Darby

I just found out by accident the other day that you can plant four leaf clovers on the beach... I mean duh right? But I’d never thought about it before.


----------



## Hanif1807

I just found out that if you talk to a villager inside his/her house for more than 5 times, the dialogue starts changing from knowing that you're bored, or telling you to calm down XD

I thought it only applies to villagers outdoors


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

You can interact with the bonfire in the rv camp. I would recommend it while Harv is playing the tambourine.


----------



## Hanif1807

I just know that if you push villagers they'll be angry. i suddenly found that discovery when i stumbled upon a Youtube video demonstrating it. I'll never push my villagers because i love them all


----------



## SCORPA15

If there is a event Pascal doesn't appear if you catch a scallop.


----------



## StephOnACNL

greenfrog100 said:


> I had no idea you could jump off the dock in a town while wearing a wetsuit.



You can also jump off a cliff with a wetsuit on if there?s water below


----------



## zujika

ZombifiedHorror said:


> I believe tonight was the first time I've ever seen the cumulonimbus cloud formation in New Leaf. Either that or I haven't regularly played in so long that I'd forgotten it was a thing, but it feels like a new discovery to me regardless. I thought my game was screwing up or something and looked around online before coming across a picture of what I was seeing.
> 
> If anyone's curious about what I'm talking about, it would be this. Picture from the animalcrossing.fandom.com wiki page on Weather:


Sick! I was unaware of this also. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## zujika

I never knew that the flowers slightly change shades after watering them!


----------



## Nougat

ZombifiedHorror said:


> I believe tonight was the first time I've ever seen the cumulonimbus cloud formation in New Leaf. Either that or I haven't regularly played in so long that I'd forgotten it was a thing, but it feels like a new discovery to me regardless. I thought my game was screwing up or something and looked around online before coming across a picture of what I was seeing.
> 
> If anyone's curious about what I'm talking about, it would be this. Picture from the animalcrossing.fandom.com wiki page on Weather:



OMG, that's really cool! I have never seen that before! I guess it's super rare?



AccfSally said:


> I just realize you can customize the toast in the Toaster.



Totally doing this later today, thanks for the tip! 



Hanif1807 said:


> I just found out that if you talk to a villager inside his/her house for more than 5 times, the dialogue starts changing from knowing that you're bored, or telling you to calm down XD
> 
> I thought it only applies to villagers outdoors



Yeah, and if you go on for even longer they get really angry with you and ask you to leave them alone. I did that when I had regrets of making my villagers buy all my fossils for super expensive in the second hand shop, until I realised they display all of them in their home and it looks really bad.. I was hoping they'd suggest you to buy something if you keep talking to them, but instead they just want you to leave them alone 



zujika said:


> I never knew that the flowers slightly change shades after watering them!



I'll have to try and spot that today, didn't know that either!


----------



## AccfSally

I was time traveling in a spare town of mines and went to Jan 1st at 2 AM and some music I never heard before was playing in the background.
Also all the villagers were awake and not doing anything...

I found the music on Youtube:


----------



## Hanif1807

I just found another discovery that if you talk to a villager while being chased by bees, they'll talk about why i wake 'em up. This happened not long time ago when i tried to catch bees and Hugh was right in front of me and i accidentally talked to him instead of catching the bees, ended up getting the bees sting. That made me angry a little bit XD


----------



## vix920

I have been playing this game since launch and I seriously only discovered that when I'm using one of the stamps to create a design (heart, star) I can move/drag the starting pixel around until I find the spot I want it in.


----------



## vix920

Wow, I just learned another new thing today! I have Resetti scanned into my RV camp today and after I ordered what I wanted, I decided to chat with him to see what he says. He gave me all the info about when the Reset Surveillance Center is open!  I had no idea; I thought it was fully random. However, he said that it's open between 9pm & midnight (depending on town ordinance), and only on nights of a sunny day, but only if it rained or snowed the day before. Who knew?!


----------



## Abyrae

I guess they open it to get it to dry? The center is a hole in the ground, after all.


----------



## AccfSally

I visit my town, Chocolat's old DA and the villagers were calling my person by her nickname...so it's a thing apparently.

(My internet was really slow one day in 2016 and I went to update my DA, bad idea..)


----------



## Darby

I didn’t know snowflakes could disappear until today. I was by a tree that’s near that cliff wall and I only missed twice but it floated into the tree trunk and when I went behind - it was gone... And I KNOW it’s given me any number of chances when I miss before because my depth perception sucks.


----------



## LadyDestani

I didn't realize until just the other day that the White Katana floats in the air if you press 'A' while it's displayed.  I've had it in my house forever and my husband just ordered it and found that out.  He was so excited to show me.  It was pretty cool.  I just can't believe I never tried it before.


----------



## Aniko

I didn't know that I could give my blue wand to a villager. I don't know what they did with it though.


----------



## Nodokana

I didn't know that fruit trees can also have designs on their stumps. I just assumed that only regular trees and cedars were capable of this.


----------



## cicely

The closing times for the Nookling stores change with each expansion. In order:


> 8:00 A.M. - 10:00 P.M
> 7:00 A.M. - 12:00 A.M
> 9:00 A.M. - 8:00 P.M
> 10:00 A.M. - 11:00 P.M
> 9:00 A.M. - 9:00 P.M



It's all over the place.
The convenient store has the longest hours, and yet it's only the second expansion? Then the supermarket is a downgrade.
The Emporium closes at 9, has no separate gardening shop, and is kind of ugly. At least Timmy and Tommy have a better quality of life.


----------



## Mayor Monday

You can change the gyroids up on the stage in Club LOL. During the day when it's open (after 12 p.m.) head inside and up on the stage. You can swap them out for one you like better!


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Despite miniature fossil models looking as furniture (green leaf), Reese doesn't seem to recognize them as furniture. I just knew it couple days ago when I was gonna sell them at Re-tail and furniture was on premium. Why is it not furniture, Reese?!


----------



## Nodokana

I didn't know until today that if you press A on bonfire and / or campfire your character will rub their hands and hold it up for a little bit. What a cute animation haha.


----------



## Hanif1807

I just knew that there are 3 unlisted songs you can request to K.K Slider: Drive, Animal City, and Goodbye. I've requested the first two


----------



## Snowesque

Hanif1807 said:


> I just knew that there are 3 unlisted songs you can request to K.K Slider: Drive, Animal City, and Goodbye. I've requested the first two



Sounds so cool! Just listened to them now... _Goodbye_ sounds familiar for some reason, but I cannot place it.


----------



## Alienfish

LadyDestani said:


> I didn't realize until just the other day that the White Katana floats in the air if you press 'A' while it's displayed.  I've had it in my house forever and my husband just ordered it and found that out.  He was so excited to show me.  It was pretty cool.  I just can't believe I never tried it before.



Woah how did I never know about this  Man part of me almost wants to get a 3ds again and try all cool stuff aha


----------



## Colette

When you interact with the judge's bell item, your character does a little boxing animation!


----------



## Twisterheart

I just learned that if you catch a cicada when it’s raining out, you’ll get a different message than usual.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just learned that if you catch a cicada when it?s raining out, you?ll get a different message than usual.


----------



## Seastar

Hanif1807 said:


> I just knew that there are 3 unlisted songs you can request to K.K Slider: Drive, Animal City, and Goodbye. I've requested the first two



Wait, really? Do you mean he'll play the exact songs if I tell him those names? I knew he had 3 songs he'll play at random if I name a non-existent song, but I didn't think I could pick which one of those 3 he plays. I would check right now but I don't feel like time travelling today.


----------



## Hanif1807

*I just found out 2 things i didn't know about before:*

_*1. When you shake a perfect tree and then it gets rotten, not all of the dropped perfect fruits you get are actually perfect. One or maybe two of them will get rotten too*_







*2. When we talk to a villager and another villager wants to talk with that villager too, she/he will gently wait for us to finish the conversation. It's happened to me several times*


----------



## Zanreo

Took me until I started replaying NL recently that you could now sit on rocks, kind of randomly too by just walking up to a rock - granted, I only went back to it and checked it out briefly after the amiibo update and then left it unplayed for years


----------



## JKDOS

I learned just last year that a villager will not move in on top of patterns or trees if there is an available spot elsewhere.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

JKDOS said:


> I learned just last year that a villager will not move in on top of patterns or trees if there is an available spot elsewhere.


Not always unfortunately..


----------



## Mayor Monday

Razzing a villager for too long causes them to begin pondering their existence.

I was legit embarrassed when I did this to Bob, lol.


----------



## Hazeltuft

so, i actually noticed today that the gorilla villagers have different collars on their bums- at least peewee does lmfao

another thing is that katrina's special item for the day is usually in the able sisters as well. possible collab? 

lastly, i found this out a while ago, but the message for the sea bass is different when you first catch it. it'll be like "see? a bass?" for the first time, then "what?! you again?!" the rest of the times you catch it


----------



## Celinalia

I was very young when I first played the game and didn't look up anything on the internet so don't judge me 
I didn't know for over a year what you could do with the dream suite. I didn't know about the golden shovel or watering can. I didn't know your town could be perfect. I didn't know the town tune would be like everywhere and when you talk to someone and stuff. And J didn't know for so long you could stack fruits. God I was a dumb child


----------



## Nenya

Celinalia said:


> I was very young when I first played the game and didn't look up anything on the internet so don't judge me
> I didn't know for over a year what you could do with the dream suite. I didn't know about the golden shovel or watering can. I didn't know your town could be perfect. I didn't know the town tune would be like everywhere and when you talk to someone and stuff. And J didn't know for so long you could stack fruits. God I was a dumb child



Lol, I'm a senior citizen irl, and I didn't know any of what you mention for the first eight months of playing by myself. It wasn't until I decided to "chance it" and join this forum that I learned most of what I now know. When I first read this thread I was thrilled...so much fun trying out dozens of things that others had discovered. I am still making new discoveries myself and also learning from others. That's why I bump this occasionally. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Snowesque said:


> Sounds so cool! Just listened to them now... _Goodbye_ sounds familiar for some reason, but I cannot place it.



How/where did you listen to them, please?


----------



## xara

Colette said:


> When you interact with the judge's bell item, your character does a little boxing animation!



wait really? i never noticed that, that?s so cute!!


----------



## Snowesque

Nenya said:


> How/where did you listen to them, please?



I listened to them in this YouTube video!


----------



## Nenya

Snowesque said:


> I listened to them in this YouTube video!



Thank you! They are charming!


----------



## Shawna

Villagers can barge in on you even though that same villager already visited you earlier that day (the earlier one was planned and discussed, but still)........and they can do it even though it is 10:10PM!  I just now discovered this 30 minutes ago..... o____o


----------



## LadyDestani

I didn't know that villagers could spawn anywhere in town when you first log in. I always thought that the villagers walking around outdoors started right in front of their house, like they do on the log in screen. Usually, when I'm making my rounds, I find them close to their own homes and they don't travel too far away until I've been logged in and playing for several minutes.

However, yesterday when I logged in and my character first popped out of her house, I immediately heard some footsteps nearby. I thought it must be Prince or Sylvia since their houses are close to mine, but it wasn't them. Anicotti, whose house is on the far south side of town (my house is in the northern half), was wandering around in the thin space between the back of my house and the river. She must have spawned there as soon as I booted up the game.

I've been playing for over two years now and I've never seen that happen before.


----------



## Darby

I just found out today that the house of cards thing from Gracie shakes when you interact with it.


----------



## Mayor Monday

Bushes don't have to be one space away from most buildings/trees.

I have a lot of landscaping to do.


----------



## Tri

I've had the game since release and only figured out how to get the gold shovel and axe in the last month. Should have been more excited about fertilizer and fruitless saplings, I guess.


----------



## Seastar

I just learned that Pav? still demands feathers in the middle of the night (It's 2 AM) and also when you're in another player's town. What a greedy Peacock...

But of course, this is only the second time I actually played during Festivale, so I had no idea.


----------



## Revolucionaria

Festivale! I've owned every animal crossing title, how is it possible I never experienced or knew about festivale till yesterday is a mystery but I absolutely loved it!


----------



## Aniko

At first I didn't know who Phineas was. I just let him wandering around until someone told me I had to speak to him. 
And when I did, he had several badges for me!


----------



## cubey

Revolucionaria said:


> Festivale! I've owned every animal crossing title, how is it possible I never experienced or knew about festivale till yesterday is a mystery but I absolutely loved it!



I also had no idea about Festivale until yesterday! I'd never experienced the shift from snowy winter to grassy spring before!


----------



## Revolucionaria

cubey said:


> I also had no idea about Festivale until yesterday! I'd never experienced the shift from snowy winter to grassy spring before!



Yes! It was fantastic! The fun rainbow confetti, the outfits, everyone dancing and singing. It made me so happy that it has become my favorite holiday :') and i was surprised to see that it's now all greenery.


----------



## mocha.

It took me ages to figure out you could sneak-walk to catch bugs! All of those missed golden stag opportunities...


----------



## JKDOS

I learned just last year that ignoring villagers is the worst way to get them to move out.

IIRC, 1 villager will ping you and tell you they are planning to move out every 3 days.
A single villager can only tell you this once per 14 days.
You enter stranger mode with villagers if you ignore them for 3 days.
Villagers won't ping you if in stranger mode.

So, if there is a villager you want out, talk to him once every 3 days, and wait for his ping. Within 2 weeks, he/she will tell you they are moving. 

ALSO: This only works if your town is full


----------



## Mrmariomaster

TheGreatBrain said:


> Mines kind of stupid. It took me over a year to discover that you could refurbish with a shirt or dress. It's stupid, because there's a clothing option given, but for some reason I thought it had to be clothing that you designed yourself. Boy did I have fun refurbishing with a bunch of different shirts, after my silly brain  figured it out.



I never knew this and I?ve been playing since launch!


----------



## Seastar

I've actually known this for a while now, but I think it's worth sharing.
If you play on Club Tortimer or visit towns in the Dream Suite, you may end up with a couple of seemingly random Miis in your Streetpass Mii Plaza. They do not count as tags and they all say met via invitation. In the past, I'd see Miis pop up in there with names matching player characters I saw in dream towns. But recently, on my New 2DS XL, I haven't been able to actually Streetpass anyone besides my other 3DS, but there are already over 100 Miis in the plaza and it seems they're mostly (or all?) from Club Tortimer??? (The only other similar thing I did on this system was Wonder Trade in Pokemon, but I feel like I'd see more Japanese Miis if they came from there. I haven't even downloaded anything like Pokemon Rumble World, which fills the plaza like crazy from my experience.) A few of them have the names of players I know I saw on the island. One of them I even recognize as a Mii Mask I saw someone on there wearing! However, most of the Miis I do not recognize one bit, so the whole thing feels somewhat spooky.


----------



## xara

Jirachi100 said:


> I've actually known this for a while now, but I think it's worth sharing.
> If you play on Club Tortimer or visit towns in the Dream Suite, you may end up with a couple of seemingly random Miis in your Streetpass Mii Plaza. They do not count as tags and they all say met via invitation. In the past, I'd see Miis pop up in there with names matching player characters I saw in dream towns. But recently, on my New 2DS XL, I haven't been able to actually Streetpass anyone besides my other 3DS, but there are already over 100 Miis in the plaza and it seems they're mostly (or all?) from Club Tortimer??? (The only other similar thing I did on this system was Wonder Trade in Pokemon, but I feel like I'd see more Japanese Miis if they came from there. I haven't even downloaded anything like Pokemon Rumble World, which fills the plaza like crazy from my experience.) A few of them have the names of players I know I saw on the island. One of them I even recognize as a Mii Mask I saw someone on there wearing! However, most of the Miis I do not recognize one bit, so the whole thing feels somewhat spooky.



whoa, really? i never knew this!


----------



## Mayor Monday

You can go over to a villager's house like twenty minutes before the time they invited you. Facts save lives.


----------



## Shawna

Yesterday, I watched a YT video, and someone said that villagers can put up music at ReTail. :000

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mayor Monday said:


> You can go over to a villager's house like twenty minutes before the time they invited you. Facts save lives.


Yeah, I found this out a few weeks ago in a previous town. ^^
They comment about you being early, but they don't seem to mind ^^


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

JKDOS said:


> IIRC, 1 villager will ping you and tell you they are planning to move out every 3 days.


It used to be. After amiibo update it's every 10 days, I think.


----------



## Wickel

If you put on the wetsuit, you can cliff dive into the ocean!


----------



## Mayor Monday

Myrthella said:


> If you put on the wetsuit, you can cliff dive into the ocean!



I was doing this earlier- it's such a cute animation. I love doing a run and jump off the dock, too.


----------



## Lanstar

Leap Day has special messages from both Isabelle at startup and even from regular villagers... Those are quite the Easter eggs!


----------



## LadyDestani

Lanstar said:


> Leap Day has special messages from both Isabelle at startup and even from regular villagers... Those are quite the Easter eggs!



I just found this out as well.


----------



## hotpepper

a majority of the things on this thread.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moonfish said:


> I just learned the other day that if you have 3 bridges built that your villagers won't suggest new bridge pwps. So that evening I spent doing the diving trick with Murphy trapped between his and his neighbors house was just torture for both of us!



off topic, but how did you make your signature?


----------



## Shawna

1. During fishing tourneys, some of the villagers will refuse to sign a petition, which is STUPID.  I know this is the case for the petitions you travel to other towns for.  I am not sure if this is the case for the Club LOL one. 

2. Sometimes if a villager asks for a piece of fruit and you talk to them about it later that day, they may tell you that someone else got it for them.  Earlier today, Phoebe asked for a piece of fruit, but later, I talked to her about it, and she told me Astrid got her it.  Which is cute, I guess. ^^


----------



## Aardbei

Lanstar said:


> Leap Day has special messages from both Isabelle at startup and even from regular villagers... Those are quite the Easter eggs!



And it's so funny when crancky villagers say that because it's a leap year we will have sports on TV this summer ahahahahah


----------



## Alienfish

Lanstar said:


> Leap Day has special messages from both Isabelle at startup and even from regular villagers... Those are quite the Easter eggs!



wait what.. omg that sounds so cute! though idk if i ever played a leap day day so :7


----------



## SCORPA15

Roald gave me K.K Parade today.
I never knew that villagers could give you music before today.


----------



## Kimurni

If you use his amiibo to call Blathers to the campground then go to the museum, Wisp will be taking his place! 
He won't accept donations or anything, but it's fun to see 

- - - Post Merge - - -

If you use his amiibo to call Blathers to the campground then go to the museum, Wisp will be taking his place! 
He won't accept donations or anything, but it's fun to see


----------



## xara

SCORPA15 said:


> Roald gave me K.K Parade today.
> I never knew that villagers could give you music before today.



i never knew this!


----------



## Kimurni

Also, I tried summoning Celeste in a town I hadn't unlocked her in, and Wisp told me she was asleep and nothing he did could wake her up!


----------



## s_heffley

I can’t be the only one who thought you had to mash the button when catching a fish right 

I still mash the button, even though I know you don’t have to now, cause that’s the way I’ve been doing it for years. It just feels wrong not doing it that way


----------



## LadyDestani

s_heffley said:


> I can’t be the only one who thought you had to mash the button when catching a fish right
> 
> I still mash the button, even though I know you don’t have to now, cause that’s the way I’ve been doing it for years. It just feels wrong not doing it that way



You are not alone.  I used to think the same thing.  LOL


----------



## xara

s_heffley said:


> I can’t be the only one who thought you had to mash the button when catching a fish right
> 
> I still mash the button, even though I know you don’t have to now, cause that’s the way I’ve been doing it for years. It just feels wrong not doing it that way



i’ve known about that for a while lol but not mashing the button feels weird ;u;


----------



## Aardbei

I put a mask on one of my characters and that's already twice that villagers comment the fact that I wear a mask ahah


----------



## LiamGG

UnwrittenTale said:


> Also realized, there's a great way to life-hack the PWP diving trick.
> 
> Went to celebrate the street lamp project at 7am game time, and the only one that attended was Mitzi.
> 
> So!
> 
> Celebrate a PWP at the unique waking time/still awake hours of a particular personality (crankies are up late into the night, say.) to draw them out of their house. Go diving, come out, find them with the Megaphone (unless you don't mind trapping them with holes) and run by them. You should have a LOT less competition in potential PWP requests from other personalities you don't need, if you're needing a specific kind! :'D
> 
> Ta-da!
> 
> (I have no idea how I thought of that. I literally got the worst sleep last night, was up for no reason for two solid hours in the wee am and woke up with a terrible back ache. But I'm functioning pretty well now. 8'D)



Thats a great life-hack tbh


----------



## GnomeSlice

That paths were just designs that people scanned in with QR codes and then placed on the ground. It took me 7 years to find this out :/. I also didnt know that emotes could be used to interact with villagers, I thought it was just for multiplayer. I also didn't know that you could refurbish items with a clothes design. That's crazy. I also saw in this thread that villagers could sit on rocks. I was running around in my town, and i swore i saw dizzy sitting on a rock, but when i turned around to check it out, he wasn't on it anymore, so i figured it was just the angle, and i didnt think anything of it.


----------



## SmoochsPLH

I didn't know you could swap around designs or copy them. Or that you could the same thing when making clothes!


----------



## Seastar

Aardbei said:


> I put a mask on one of my characters and that's already twice that villagers comment the fact that I wear a mask ahah



I learned this after I started wearing the superhero mask 24/7 to go with my Splatoon outfits. W. Link keeps saying something along the lines of "You're wearing your superhero mask again?".


----------



## Katie1313

TheGreatBrain said:


> Mines kind of stupid. It took me over a year to discover that you could refurbish with a shirt or dress. It's stupid, because there's a clothing option given, but for some reason I thought it had to be clothing that you designed yourself. Boy did I have fun refurbishing with a bunch of different shirts, after my silly brain  figured it out.



I never knew that either!


----------



## Rosewater

I didn't know until recently that you can bury bells and a tree will sprout if you have the golden shovel. That's pretty convenient instead of waiting for saplings every day.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

This Fat Tom Nook is there in the display of drink machine from Huck's RV. What the hell I just realize this when I was ordering it from the van for someone!!


----------



## Hanif1807

Today i just found out that Villagers can pull out weeds too. I saw Stella doing it


----------



## Alienfish

Hanif1807 said:


> Today i just found out that Villagers can pull out weeds too. I saw Stella doing it



I knew of this but it's really annoying.. like lemme pull need that sweet badge man xP


----------



## Hanif1807

I just knew that the song changes when we're at the store but it's gonna be closed in 10 minutes


----------



## crimsoness

I just learned that giving villagers perfect fruit makes them happier than regular fruit. I don't have any yet in my town, so that was a fun surprise!


----------



## Mayor Monday

According to Katrina, Luna can't eat her own bad dreams. She struggles with a lack of sleep because of it!


----------



## Nenya

Can't let this get lost!


----------



## lucylucy27

Until a few years ago I never realises that there was music specific to each hour, and thought it was just random!


----------



## Applejuice

I never knew you could actually talk to villagers i thought they were there for show.
Playing the game for 6 years already, yes I know its embarrassing.


----------



## Semla

When I started to play I had  no idea you could get a watering can, took me forever to figure that one out.


----------



## Rosewater

Villagers can pick weeds from out of the ground. I booted up my game today and saw Chrissy doing that


----------



## Bob9

Just found out Cyrus can make you a music box if you give him a giant clam shell and a piece of music :O


----------



## Mayor Fia

If you replace all the shirt patterns that game has available at the start with umbrellas you can stop your villagers from wearing the same exact thing. Some will change their umbrellas but I would rather they all have the same umbre than clothes.

I just need Papi to change his shirt lol


----------



## Mayor Ng

Mayor Fia said:


> If you replace all the shirt patterns that game has available at the start with umbrellas you can stop your villagers from wearing the same exact thing. Some will change their umbrellas but I would rather they all have the same umbre than clothes.
> 
> I just need Papi to change his shirt lol



You can mail him a shirt you would like him to wear and he'll eventually change into it. The downside is that he can possibly replace his furniture with the sent item if he doesn't wear it or put it in his storage   

As for me I didn't know you could scan a design and place it in your house on the wall as a painting and after removing the design from your storage, it'll still be on the wall in your house nor will it change to another design if you replaced the initial design


----------



## Mayor Fia

Yeah Papi just keeps putting them in his storage. He's being very stubborn lol. I'm also hoping someone other villager sends me to give him a shirt sometimes they put it on.


----------



## Cash In

Believe it or not, it took me a long time to learn that I could pull weeds. By the time I figured it out, my island was cesspit of weeds and was pretty much a gardener's worst nightmare.


----------



## Seastar

Mayor Fia said:


> If you replace all the shirt patterns that game has available at the start with umbrellas you can stop your villagers from wearing the same exact thing. Some will change their umbrellas but I would rather they all have the same umbre than clothes.
> 
> I just need Papi to change his shirt lol


I didn't even know the villagers can use custom umbrellas!


----------



## PunchysBFF

If you press A while standing in front of the bonfire at harvey's your character does a little hop dance!


----------



## 5cm/s

i only just learned how to use the street organ! i'd just been pressing A for a second and watching the lever turn, but it turns out you're supposed to hold A on the street organ, and a whole song will play and there's a little show!

	Post automatically merged: May 23, 2020

oh no oops i'm in the wrong section ;;
something new i learned about nl though, is that you could refurbish clothing!


----------



## Mayor Fia

You can put things on bridges now. Now my bridges will be covered in mushrooms that love to grow in my town.


----------



## emiliaferrari

-Like someone said I didn't know you had to *keep pressing A* when the fish is spinning in the water. Just once will do. I discovered this while fishing for a shark and accidentally lifting my finger off the button and my heart stopped for a second. When I saw the shark still spinning I was in complete AWE lol. I then tried with other fish to see if it had been a glitch and it hadn't heheh.
-I also didn't know that you could *drag an item you wanted to place on the ground* to the character cartoon in the middle of the "pockets" window instead of having to press the item and select "put on ground"
-For the LONGEST time i didn't know you could actually *run* in the game. I accidentally discovered it when i pressed B by accident while walking and suddenly my character started to sprint. I felt like the BIGGEST IDIOT omg. I must have lost hours of my life by walking at a medium speed from one side of my town to the other.
-Related to the last one, I also didn't know you could* run by holding the two back buttons* on the left and right of my DS.
-I also didn't know you could *skip the villager dialogues faster* by pressing B every time they speak. I know Blathers's waking up routine and fossil assesing speeches by heart now lol.
-Idk if it has to do with the gameplay itself but when i found a* haircut guide* for Shampoodle my life did a 180 flip.
-Finally, i wondered for the longest time how people managed to *emote*. I didn't know you could visit club LOL during the day, give shrunk some fruit and then the emote/joke book could expand every day. I just assumed that it would only open during the night and never questioned it. I think there was one time i tried to enter but it was before midday so it was actually closed and never gave it a second chance.
*So basically, im a really dumb person when it comes to playing New Leaf. I bet there's lots of other things i still don't know asdhsk.*


----------



## Darby

Today I just happened to have a dog balloon lamp in my pocket when I was asking Cyrus to customize something and noticed it was an option... Sorry if everyone else already knows about it but I’ve been playing for five years and had no idea so just thought I’d mention it here.


----------



## Nenya

I've been playing about that long, too, and never even thought to see if it could be customized! Thanks!


----------



## Mayor Moon

Darby said:


> Today I just happened to have a dog balloon lamp in my pocket when I was asking Cyrus to customize something and noticed it was an option... Sorry if everyone else already knows about it but I’ve been playing for five years and had no idea so just thought I’d mention it here.


o_o this thread is making me feel SO dumb I can't even. I CAN REFURBISH CLOTHES!?!?!?!?!


----------



## starrychuu

i've learnt way too much from this thread, now i have an explanation for the time rosie moved into my town and said she was from my old town that i deleted like 4 years ago lmao


----------



## -Lumi-

For the longest time I didn’t know that if you tripped while holding a balloon it would float away! I was so sad when I lost my bunny balloon that day.


----------



## Bob9

CaramelCookie said:


> I just found out today that as long as at least one of your 4 characters isn't a member of club tortimer, the papers will always be sold at the island gift shop. The only way of opening the slot for another island item is making everyone a member, then the papers will stop appearing in the shop.



I'm the only villager and the paper still appears-any idea why?


----------



## CaramelCookie

Bob9 said:


> I'm the only villager and the paper still appears-any idea why?



Because you might create other characters, and they need to have the means to buy the paper.


----------



## Bob9

Awful said:


> I had no idea you could use the megaphone to find the owner of lost items.


:I how??


----------



## CasualWheezer

I didn't know there was a limit to how many public works project I could build. Maybe a few months ago I finally reached that point where only the renovation public works projects could be built, that was after I had done so many of them. I had been playing for a while too.


----------



## Bob9

That your footsteps make different noises depending on the carpet 
The grassy carpets make you sound like you're actually on grass!


----------



## CasualWheezer

For a while, I didn't know about forgeries. So I had no idea that there was something wrong with the painting or statue that I bought from Redd's and didn't know it was considered trash or didn't help with the HHA score.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

For the longest time, I thought that the only stuff that I could spend MEOW coupons on were the items from Harvey's campground. It took me months to figure out that I could actually walk INSIDE the RV and that there was stuff inside as well. I couldn't believe the kinds of stuff in the RVs, too... that treasure chest I spend 150 medals on from an island shop was only 3 MEOW coupons! It blew my mind.

Also, I didn't know that clothing was refurbishable until reading this topic... wow.


----------



## Aniko

Years later, I just discovered that we could swap gyroids at the LOL club and that could run away with the Brewster gyroid without having to work.


----------



## Mezzanine

Deleted


----------



## GuerreraD

CasualWheezer said:


> For a while, I didn't know about forgeries. So I had no idea that there was something wrong with the painting or statue that I bought from Redd's and didn't know it was considered trash or didn't help with the HHA score.



You didn't know? But some of the forgeries are so utterly obvious!  I don't know the English names, but like the headless winged statue (Victoria de Samotracia) has bat wings, or the other female statue (Venus de Milo) has long hair?


----------



## Nenya

Can't think of anything specific today, but this thread is such fun! So many new discoveries to make from other folks' observations. I learned so much (and have probably forgotten about half of it) about New Leaf "back in the day." So for those of you who are new to ACNL, enjoy!


----------



## toxapex

This is only tangentially related to NL, but i learned about using L or R to sprint pretty early on... 

In 2019 I got rly into Wild World again after barely playing since like 2008, and decided to try L/R... and discovered that L/R let you sprint in THAT game too... My whole childhood, I never knew


----------



## Croconaw

toxapex said:


> This is only tangentially related to NL, but i learned about using L or R to sprint pretty early on...
> 
> In 2019 I got rly into Wild World again after barely playing since like 2008, and decided to try L/R... and discovered that L/R let you sprint in THAT game too... My whole childhood, I never knew


This took me quite a while as well. This would’ve been so useful early on. Accidentally picking up patterns using the “B” button to run was an absolute pain.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

when you go to the rv campsite at night and the fire is burning, if you press a your character will do a little dance. i thought they just held their hands near the fire, since they always did that for me, but how did i just find out about this after 5 years?!


----------



## your local goomy

I seriously didn't know that villagers could get sick in NL...or at least they could before Welcome Amiibo. I can't remember them ever getting sick in pre-WA days, but maybe that's because I was a bad friend to them and like never visited them when they were in their houses.


----------



## Bagelbagon

I didn’t know that you could get normal furniture from balloon presents if you have the whole series cataloged for the first two years i played acnl, and i only recently realized that harv’s shop items can show up in your balloon presents or in trees every now and then. I got a iron garden chair and a platform recently.

I also didn’t know until about a week ago that the game can start to glitch where a tree can only have two fruits on them. I first saw it on april fools day and I thought blanca did it for the longest time.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Just a small one-
Can't believe it took me 8 years to realize that the pricing for all the Halloween masks are the date for the holiday itself- 1,031 bells (10/31)


----------

